# **20WEEK BULK COMP** (JvD)



## JANIKvonD

RITE MEN. the time has come 

winter is nippin at our erse's....which leaves us with little oppertunities to flash our SUPERB bodys to the world. BULKING TIME 

this comp will run from *1st november 2013 - 21st march 2014* ...it will be judged by-

@Keeks @Pscarb @Zara-Leoni @biglbs

*there will be pics taken @ day1/week 10/week20* we need 4 pics each! any poses you want...as long as there the same poses for all 3 picture check-points.

lean bulk, get fat as fuk, cut lol......it's upto you, the judges will decide who wins anyway....& they most likely know better than us what a good bulk looks like :lol:

the participants-

- me

- @bigmitch69

- @husky

- @barsnack

- @Ben_Dover

- @Goodfella

- @Bad Alan

- @onthebuild

- @danMUNDY

- @bigbob33

- @sxbarnes

- @Wasp

- @Craigyboy

- @massmuscle

- @Paz1982

- @small for now

- @robdobbie

- @Leeds89

remember lads...treat this as a joint journo (if you like), banter, update pics, training & diet....anything ya want really....as long as the check-point pics are done...you're free to pic whore (i know i will  ). you'll find we go threw plenty ups & downs together in here & will no doubt be good inteweb buddys by the end.

(anyone not taking part in the comp is obv more than welcome to joint in with the banter etc too) 

have fun & eat hard :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

age- 26

height- 6'2

weight- 98kg

shoes- size 10 (uk)

goal- 18 stone

training split changes pretty often...but atm im gonna do

mon- chest & biceps

wed- back & hammies

fri- delts (front & side) & triceps

sun- quads & rear delts

cycle for the next 20weeks will be-

testE 750mg EW weeks 1-20

deca 750mg EW weeks 1-20

NPP- 400mg EW weeks 1-5

anapolon- 50mg ED weeks 1-4, 8-12, 16-20.

training will be the same as per....change routine every 6weeks or so, will be more strength stuff thrown in...get my 1rm up a bit. i want to shoulder press the 50s & bench 170kg by the end of this.....we'll see what happens.

*PICS **WEEK 1 ***


----------



## Ben_Dover

Age : 30

Height : 5"11

Weight : 13st 9 (skinny fat)

Journal for other info can be found here...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/245460-ben_dover-trying-not-get-too-fat.html

Pics taken 02/11/13 8am





































(And yes I do actually lift) :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

First post

Jan still likes willys 



Lets get it on!


----------



## small for now

Height 5'8

Weigh5 12st 13lb

Age 17


----------



## bigmitch69

Posting pics today as no one around tomorrow to take them.

34

5'11" haven't grown since last comp

94kg

After 7 weeks off training I'm into my 3rd week back. I'm weak, DOMS are killing me and I'm struggling with diet but I'm getting there. I'll soon be back into a routine :thumb:









MOvember day one


----------



## massmuscle

:bounce: 

Stats

Height 5 11"

Weight 208lbs

Age 31

Years Training 1yr 1 month


----------



## Robbie789

Just c+p'd from my journal



robdobbie said:


> End of week 5 and current measurements are
> 
> Biceps +1.5"
> 
> Chest +2"
> 
> Quads +2"
> 
> Calves +1.5"
> 
> Waist +2"
> 
> Weight +13.8kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 1+1/2 weeks of dbol, 8 weeks of test left


Age: 21

Height: 6'0

Weight: 96.8kg

Training: 23 months


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

So this is where the party is at :beer:

Age: 30

Height: 6ft 1

Weight: 15stone 6lb

Goal: to be bigger than you

training split consists of

chest/tri

hams/back

calfs/delts

bi's/quads

natty for now...but that will change in a couple of months,will list the cycle when it kicks off :devil2:

Pics:

week 1



week 10

week 20

will get the first lot done no later than sunday

good luck you ****s :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Stats;

Height - 5ft 11(and a half)

Weight - 224lbs

Age - 24

Training split changes every four to six weeks but is usually a four day split. Main focus is bringing arms and quads up and staying in relatively good shape ready for dieting next year. Cardio is in at 30mins sscv four times per week still.

Current diet breakdown is roughly;

400g protein

500g carbs

70g fats

Around 4200 kcals all from good sources, no burger kings and pizza here 

Just starting six week cycle after having the last four months off gear. Won't go into doses as like to keep my secrets 

Wk 1-6; test enanthate

Wk 1-3; tren ace and dbol

Wk 4-6; mast prop and anavar

Gh is being run at 14iu on training days

Starting pics;














































Good luck to all but you're fighting for second place


----------



## barsnack

JANIKvonD said:


> @Ginger Ben @Sharpy76 @bigmitch69 @husky @barsnack @robdobbie @Ben_Dover @Goodfella @Bad Alan @onthebuild @Ash1981 @Leeds89 @danMUNDY @billly9 @bigbob33 @SCOOT123 @sxbarnes @marknorthumbria @small for now @gettingLEAN @fletcher1 @Paz1982 @Wasp @Craigyboy @massmuscle
> 
> hurry up gents. (realise i've re tagged some that have posted)


my pics will have to go on tomorrow night, heading out now, only pic's ill be taking, you can find in the MA


----------



## barsnack

bigmitch69 said:


> Posting pics today as no one around tomorrow to take them.
> 
> 34
> 
> 5'11" haven't grown since last comp
> 
> 94kg
> 
> After 7 weeks off training I'm into my 3rd week back. I'm weak, DOMS are killing me and I'm struggling with diet but I'm getting there. I'll soon be back into a routine :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 139234
> 
> 
> View attachment 139235
> 
> 
> View attachment 139236
> 
> 
> View attachment 139237


Is the nickname 'Big' Mitch, just being ironic :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Fcuk this posing lark! Anyway here's my pics, nothing to write home about. More just to see my "progress" over the next 20 weeks.

Believe it or not. Lost 2 stone of my belly in last two years. Loads more to get rid off next summer.

Have got a shoulder injury since March which is stopping progress on shoulders & chest. Its only when you do pics like this you notice. Anyway hopefully they'll be back before April!!

Back & legs are growing well, so they should improve on the next batch. Haha!!

Oh! 46 yrs

5ft 10

213 lbs this morning!


----------



## Craigyboy

Startting pics of fat partialy clothed white man

Starting weight 13 stone 12 pounds (am naked after jobby and pee pee)

Height 5'10"

Shoe size 9







to sum up I have no muscle no legs but at least I am a good looking cvnt

In 20 weeks I am aiming to be trimmer with a bit more muscle and a bit more leg meat

diet will be as clean as I can mentally handle

Will be using 1ml wc test 500 pw for 20 weeks

And 60mg prescision anabolics dbol ed 4 weeks on 4 weeks off for the duration

Hcg (when I finally get some) will be 1000iu ew

Be nice boys :wub:

Dont know why they are on their side dont know how to fix it


----------



## Paz1982

age- 31

height- 5'9

weight- 14st 2lb (this morning)

goal- 15st 7lb fairly lean. full on bulk 15 weeks, cut for final 5 weeks

ive had 2 weeks off from the gym so i'm feeling fresh and ready to go. all new training routine for me starting as well, will alternate ABA/BAB mon, wed, fri. change routine when cut starts -

*Workout A*

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

Pushups 3 x Failure

*Workout B*

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

Pullups 3 x Failure

cycle for the next 20weeks will be-

testE 300mg EW weeks 1-15

sust 400mg EW weeks 1-15

deca 400mg EW weeks 1-15

mastE 400mg EW weeks 1-20

testE 600mg EW weeks 15-20

dbol- 50mg ED weeks 1-6

winny- 100mg ED weeks 15-20

(may add some tren ace for last 5 weeks)


----------



## bigbob33

Will post pics tomorrow 

Pics on page 23 lol


----------



## barsnack

bigmitch69 said:


> Its because i have a little brother and due to our surname we were both called Mitch through school. As we have same friends now im BigMitch and hes LilMitch  Are you called barsnack because you're small, overpriced and salty like a packet of pork scratchings or bacon fries served in pubs? :whistling:
> 
> Ooo the banter has begun already and it hasnt even started yet :lol:


its 24hrs before I post me pics, so I still got some time to say 'im not small, im massive'


----------



## Goodfella

5'10 weighing 194lbs ATM


----------



## stoatman

Good stuff, is that your thinking or cum face, lol


----------



## husky

FFs jan that was quick - i'm doing 16hour shifts at the moment so will try and get some pics up tomorrow if i meet the wife before i need to head out-failing that it'll be later.

Pics added- battery ran out so once its charged i'll add a couple more tomorrow







LOL-looking fat as feck so I am-never mind more to change


----------



## Wasp

Quality is really bad, let me know if I can take them in the next few days and I will.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> @roblet @Ginger Ben @bigmitch69
> 
> delete some of you're post please lads....just so wasp & husky are in page 2.
> 
> then its banter as usual


You mean my one post saying I'm not in? Fussy cvnt. Lol


----------



## barsnack

rightio, getting pic's tonight, and starting proper training from Monday....training / diet at all time low, so this challenge happening at the perfect time for me


----------



## JANIKvonD

barsnack said:


> rightio, getting pic's tonight, and starting proper training from Monday....training / diet at all time low, so this challenge happening at the perfect time for me


same here mate...let myself go to fuk during this cruise. cant wait to get baw deep in this


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Gutted i missed out on this - WIll join in next time though!


----------



## Leeds89

Long shift at work so only just been able to post this.

Most of you know the crack - went to Australia, stopped training, didn't really eat much, lost around 3 stone and now I'm fighting to put it back on. Currently sitting at a massive 11.5 stone (actually up 3/4 stone since this time last month lol) but hoping to be soon back up to 13.

Running 600mg test e/week and 75mg tren a EOD. Took my first shot of tren today, already got the test well and truly in my system so I'm o.k there.

Anyway, here's my pathetic pics :lol: Can only get better at least


----------



## Keeks

Good luck guys! Bring on the beasts! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

@JANIKvonD, you 18st yet?

Surely you're on a licence to do the cheeseburger challenge now?

I'll have a go if you're game


----------



## biglbs

Never done a mass bulk mate.....but will try to make sense of it... :stuart:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Good luck guys! Bring on the *breasts*! :thumbup1:


^will be more like it :lol:



Sharpy76 said:


> @JANIKvonD, you 18st yet?
> 
> Surely you're on a licence to do the cheeseburger challenge now?
> 
> I'll have a go if you're game


18+ stone is my target mate  my diets been terrible the past couple weeks....but my appetite is threw the roof! having monster meals atm & always feel hungry. ate 2 whole 12" pizzas & a large big mac meal the other night for tea :lol: fukin joke

....so what im saying mate...YES...CHALLANGE ON


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Never done a mass bulk mate.....but will try to make sense of it... :stuart:


 :lol: we'll see what happens


----------



## JANIKvonD

Paz1982 said:


> I think he's called @barsnack because he has the same fat content as a pork scratching :lol:





stoatman said:


> Good stuff, is that your thinking or cum face, lol





Wasp said:


> Still in. Getting Pics up tomorrow.


delete these please....that'll let leeds on page 2. robs gonna delete his too. then ill stop my moaning :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> ^will be more like it :lol:
> 
> 18+ stone is my target mate  *my diets been terrible the past couple weeks*....but my appetite is threw the roof! having monster meals atm & always feel hungry. ate 2 whole 12" pizzas & a large big mac meal the other night for tea :lol: fukin joke
> 
> ....so what im saying mate...YES...CHALLANGE ON


No change there then?! lol

Your diet is the stuff of kings, told you many a time. You're my hero, a true legend:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ffs, food talk everywhere today, and especially pizza talk, I'm off and will return in a few weeks, then I can join in with food porn pics.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> No change there then?! lol
> 
> Your diet is the stuff of kings, told you many a time. You're my hero, a true legend:lol:


 :lol: :lol: by shyte....i mean lacking in protein.....the rest doest matter pmsl.



Keeks said:


> Ffs, food talk everywhere today, and especially pizza talk, I'm off and will return in a few weeks, then I can join in with food porn pics.


fuk sorry keeks....must be struggling. bet u cant wait to move in


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: :lol: by shyte....i mean lacking in protein.....the rest doest matter pmsl.
> 
> fuk sorry keeks....must be struggling. bet u cant wait to move in


Very very excited, bags already packed, well that means bikini and phone for candy crush purposes all ready, when do you want me?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Very very excited, bags already packed, well that means bikini and phone for candy crush purposes all ready, *when do you want me*?


as soon as you feel you're ready keeks


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> as soon as you feel you're ready flubs


I'm keeks!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I'm keeks!!!!! :tongue:


wtf?!?!?! LMFAO!!!

sorry peach


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Flubs ^ :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

JANIKvonD said:


> delete these please....that'll let leeds on page 2. robs gonna delete his too. then ill stop my moaning :lol:


lol, if you're as devoted to training as you are to tidying this thread up then you've won already... ocd at its finest :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

Sharpy76 said:


> @JANIKvonD, you 18st yet?
> 
> Surely you're on a licence to do the cheeseburger challenge now?
> 
> I'll have a go if you're game


Tell me more about this cheeseburger challenge :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes

Back + bis done. Now a three day **** up in Stamford, Sheffield and York. Not trying very hard am I? :beer:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: we'll see what happens


Oh hang on mine is three weeks in now.....I think I may be a pound heavier now..does that count as experience mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Back + bis done. Now a three day **** up in Stamford, Sheffield and York. Not trying very hard am I? :beer:


 have fun mate



biglbs said:


> Oh hang on mine is three weeks in now.....I think I may be a pound heavier now..does that count as experience mate?


i dunno mate?...does it lol. can pull some strings with the boss & get u in as a participant if u prefer?


----------



## Ash1981

Im in @JANIKvonD


----------



## Wasp

I'm taking a sledge hammer approach to this, current "diet" (Alot of oats, whey, pasta, beef mince, peanut butter and cottage cheese) is looking like 6500 calories. My training has got a lot of volume in it now and is a lot more regular... Using 1g of test but I feel it's enough

I donno what I weigh now (scales broke) but last time I weighed myself I was 90kgs a few months ago, since then I know I've gained a lot, dunno how much though. I would like to be 110kgs by the end of the comp though lol .. Don't expect abs though!!!


----------



## Paz1982

pics in :thumb:

I look like sh1t... but on the other hand it can only get better


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> @[Redacted] ^ :lol:


You barrrrrluddie nutjob! :lol: git your boaby ooot! :laugh::laugh:

Kiddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg........:laugh:


----------



## small for now

My pics will be in morming hope you dont mind @JANIKvonD


----------



## JANIKvonD

small for now said:


> My pics will be in morming hope you dont mind @JANIKvonD


No worries mate...cos i can't manage until Sunday morning pmsl. No one to take them until then & want proper ones


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> You barrrrrluddie nutjob! :lol: git your boaby ooot! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Kiddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg........:laugh:


Pmsl. Howz yir erse fir cok dabs


----------



## Leeds89

@JANIKvonD Oi you cvnt am I out? :lol:

Some of us have been at work since 9am 

Got pics ready to upload if I'm still in


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Isn't there supposed to be a news paper in the photo so you can see that the photo's are recent :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Leeds89 said:


> @JANIKvonD Oi you cvnt am I out? :lol:
> 
> Some of us have been at work since 9am
> 
> Got pics ready to upload if I'm still in


Update you're first post then ya slavering cvnt


----------



## Leeds89

JANIKvonD said:


> Update you're first post then ya slavering cvnt


Already done mate, feel free to laugh at my skeletal physique :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a news paper in the photo so you can see that the photo's are recent :rolleye:


I trust them mate  not like there's fuk all to win tbf lol...just a bit of fun at the end of the day


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

JANIKvonD said:


> I trust them mate  not like there's fuk all to win tbf lol...just a bit of fun at the end of the day


Fair one mate. I was only fvcking about

Good luck to all!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Nice thread! 

Can I join?

I will put the pics tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## sxbarnes

Paz1982 said:


> pics in :thumb:
> 
> I look like sh1t... but on the other hand it can only get better


It didn't stop me mate. Haha. welcome aboard!


----------



## sxbarnes

Get you're bloody pics done you lazy sh!ts!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> No worries mate...cos i can't manage until Sunday morning pmsl. No one to take them until then & want proper ones


Same here, gotta wait to see my pa (girlfriend) so she can take some, failing that might try to get some done at the gym tomoz


----------



## husky

morning feckers- pics will be up tomorrow afternoon once i get the mrs to take them- gonna fecking smash this big time, training so far has been good, thinking that i'm gonna aim for the 18 stone maybe 18 and a half then get rid of the excess blubber, having to be more strict with myself regarding the cardio so gonna make a point of doing atleast 30 mins a day.Stats and pics in a few hours.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl. Howz yir erse fir cok dabs


Errrmmmm.....uuummmmmm......cough...errr....... :blink: one doesn't know wut one means .... :tongue:

X


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Errrmmmm.....uuummmmmm......cough...errr....... :blink: one doesn't know wut one means .... :tongue:
> 
> X


means hows it going :lol: ....sure ive been over this one before


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> morning feckers- pics will be up tomorrow afternoon once i get the mrs to take them- gonna fecking smash this big time, training so far has been good, thinking that *i'm gonna aim for the 18 stone *maybe 18 and a half then get rid of the excess blubber, having to be more strict with myself regarding the cardio so gonna make a point of doing atleast 30 mins a day.Stats and pics in a few hours.


snap mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

im looking watery as fuk atm....not even started yet :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

did a cheeky delts & tris sesh last night....went-

seated DB shoulder press (very slow negs)

20kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

dropset..

37.5kg x 8

25kg x failure

15kg x failure

happy with that tbh...only been back at these for a few weeks. 50s are in the bag this cycle 

rear delt flys (supported chest on incline bench)-

12.5kg each hand x 15

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

superset with tri pushdowns (cables/straight bar)-

3/4 stack x 15

3/4 stack x 15

3/4 stack x 15

dropset

3/4stack x failure

1/4 stack x failure

uprite BB rows-

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

40kg x failure

first time back at these in aaaages...gonna see how much

superset with incline DB skulls-

17.5kg each hand x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

DB side laterals-

15kg each hand x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x failure

superset with front plate raises-

x 10

x 10

x failure

(KILLER!)

done! feeling pretty strong already tbh...have tappered up my test dosage over the past 2 weeks so its prob kicking in about now (only went upto 300mg).

last night i done my first jabs of this cycle

2.5ml of deca300 in left quad 

2.5ml of test300 in right quad 

today-

50mg anapolon

2ml of NPP in left delt

  wheels are in motion for operation strong fat cvnt


----------



## tamara

Leeds89 said:


> Long shift at work so only just been able to post this.
> 
> Anyway, here's my pathetic pics :lol: Can only get better at least
> 
> View attachment 139381
> View attachment 139382
> View attachment 139383
> View attachment 139384
> View attachment 139385


You've got a real handsome face like. The jaw and around your mouth is nice, and the stubble goes well. Your nose is cute and you have nice eyebrows. Don't like the trousers you have on though.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> means hows it going :lol: ....sure ive been over this one before


I know it means that....I was mucking about.....being all posh an' all that....hee hee......and I can confirm that my bottom, which is considerable by the way,is free of cook dabs and resting itself in bed with a cuppa tea right at this moment thank you very much...:laugh: have a great day cheekypAnts...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I know it means that....I was mucking about.....being all posh an' all that....hee hee......and I can confirm that my bottom, which is considerable by the way,*is free of cook dabs *and resting itself in bed with a cuppa tea right at this moment thank you very much...:laugh: have a great day cheekypAnts...


 :lol:

cheers flubs, you too


----------



## 1010AD

JANIKvonD said:


> age- 26
> 
> height- 6'2
> 
> weight- 98kg
> 
> shoes- size 10 (uk)
> 
> goal- 18 stone


You'll defiantly win if you can impress us with gaining on your shoe size. 20 wks to get bigger than a size 10 

Good comp you've got going here, it will be interesting how much you can all bulk out. One thing that is interesting is if any of you won't be using gear how can they aim to bulk anything like the amount you can put on with gear?? Just a querie


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Morning troops, just checking in....

Woke up yesterday aft at 3pm...went to work at 10pm, finished at 6am, since then Iv started a prep of my meals (well most off Barr dinner) then I'm gonna have a shake and go smash my biceps and quads

Never in my life have I needed a preworkout caffeine overdose!

Normally I would be sound asleep by now. But have a wedding reception to go to later, and have grown out of my shirts so need to go acquire one, along with anything else that might need doing

Will report back with a c+p from the ol journal


----------



## Ben_Dover

Pics uploaded and Breakfast smashed, 2 toast, 5 eggs, 3 bacon, cheese and 50g whey shake (still hungry)










First jab done, 2ml in quad smooth as silk.

Bring it on fcukers! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

1010AD said:


> You'll defiantly win if you can impress us with gaining on your shoe size. 20 wks to get bigger than a size 10
> 
> Good comp you've got going here, it will be interesting how much you can all bulk out. One thing that is interesting is if any of you won't be using gear how can they aim to bulk anything like the amount you can put on with gear?? Just a querie


a few of the lads are natty upto the halfway point im sure....so the 10 week pics will be a good comparison. i recon ill look a bit leaner by the halfway point than i do now....at that skinny fat looking point & MEGA watery....look like i've just finished a bulk already pmsl


----------



## massmuscle

Where the pics Jan! You should be leading by example and all that!! :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella

Putting up the 55kgs on flat press today boiiii's!


----------



## massmuscle

Current diet looks like this

Meal1

100g oats 20g myprotein whey 400ml skimmed milk

50g myprotein 350ml water

2 x multi vitamins

1 x Glucosamine

Meal 2

2 x brown rolls 200g egg mayo

Meal 3

200g chicken 200g white potato 100g mixed veg 1tbsp rapeseed oil seasoning

200g greek yogurt

Meal 4

1 x go nutrition protein cookie

Meal 5

200g chicken 200g white potato 100g mixed veg 1tbsp rapeseed oil seasoning

200g greek yogurt

2x multi vitamins

1x glucosamine

Meal 6

3 x eggs fried

3 x brown bread

Pritty much stick to that everyday, Ill have a 6hr window on a Saturday were ill eat what I want.

I don't smoke or drink although I used to do both heavily! Just a boring old fart now!!

Training

Tuesday Leg

Thursday Tri's & Delts

Saturday Back

Sunday Chest & Bi's

Follow the Yates style of training with two warm up sets and a balls to the wall set. Keep it simple with the exercise deads, squats, decline bench, One arm rows, Dumbell shoulder press ect ect.. been training for just over a year and loving it, was playing a half decent standard of football before hand.

Using 500mg test e split into two jabs on a Monday and Thursday

Also Dbol 40mg every day

4th week of a 12 week cycle

Getting good gains only negative so far is horrendous lower back pumps!

So that's about it, let the gain begin!! :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

Craigyboy said:


> Dont know why they are on their side dont know how to fix it


I had same problem last time but I was taught the ways of modern technology and stupid iPhones :thumb:

Select photo on your phone.

Edit.

Select the icon bottom right of the screen.

Zoom in and zoom out until it says 'crop' in yellow in top right hand corner.

Select crop.

Select save.

Then post photo and it should be upright.


----------



## massmuscle

bigmitch69 said:


> Posting pics today as no one around tomorrow to take them.
> 
> 34
> 
> 5'11" haven't grown since last comp
> 
> 94kg
> 
> After 7 weeks off training I'm into my 3rd week back. I'm weak, DOMS are killing me and I'm struggling with diet but I'm getting there. I'll soon be back into a routine :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 139234
> 
> 
> View attachment 139235
> 
> 
> View attachment 139236
> 
> 
> View attachment 139237
> 
> 
> MOvember day one
> 
> View attachment 139322


Mitch, I can tell by you MOvember picture it would take me a year to grow a days worth of your tash!! :laugh:

GL mate, Ill throw a donation your way.

Ive a mate here who grows a Hitler type one every year it's fvckin hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

massmuscle said:


> Mitch, I can tell by you MOvember picture it would take me a year to grow a days worth of your tash!! :laugh:
> 
> GL mate, Ill throw a donation your way.
> 
> Ive a mate here who grows a Hitler type one every year it's fvckin hilarious!! :lol:


Cheers mate. It'll take a few days before it fully starts growing. I'm going for the big handle again. Gives me something to stroke when I'm deep in thought (or confused ha ha)


----------



## massmuscle

bigmitch69 said:


> Cheers mate. It'll take a few days before it fully starts growing. I'm going for the big handle again. Gives me something to stroke when I'm deep in thought (or confused ha ha)


Well they say if a Scotsman drops a pound coin, when he goes to pick it up it hits him on the back of the head.

So done to prove that we aren't all tight bas7ards!! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

massmuscle said:


> Where the pics Jan! You should be leading by example and all that!! :thumb:


tomorrow for me mate....in this case....the earlier the better as in getting fatter by the day pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> I had same problem last time but I was taught the ways of modern technology and stupid iPhones :thumb:
> 
> Select photo on your phone.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Select the icon bottom right of the screen.
> 
> Zoom in and zoom out until it says 'crop' in yellow in top right hand corner.
> 
> Select crop.
> 
> Select save.
> 
> Then post photo and it should be upright.


you learnt well mitch :thumb: :lol:


----------



## massmuscle

JANIKvonD said:


> tomorrow for me mate....in this case....the earlier the better as in getting fatter by the day pmsl


Lets be honest here, we all know your fasting and squeezing out as much days as you can!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

my diet will be the usual really (starts monday lol)-

meal 1- 4 burgen 10eggs

meal 2- 250g chicken, 1large jacket spud

meal 3 - 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud

meal 4- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud

pre wo- ?sumin sugary

PWO- 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

meal 5- 400g steak, pile of potatoes, pile of green beans

meal 6- few scoops of PB & a pint of milk.

that'll be the norm....will change some meals about & add different teas (meal 5) each night...always a slab of meat & a carb source too. also might change meal 3 with 2 tubs of quark with some banana flavdrops now n then

ill have cheats when the fuk i want....lifes for living after all


----------



## JANIKvonD

massmuscle said:


> Lets be honest here, we all know your fasting and squeezing out as much days as you can!! :lol:


you my friend....are in for a BIG shock :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

50 minutes into a 9 hour shift sat in the stockroom, kill me now...

By the way does anyone know if I can get a bookers card without being a business owner? They do some white fish fillets there, not sure what fish it is but it's gorgeous, pretty sure it isn't the same as you get in supermarkets (basa)


----------



## bigmitch69

massmuscle said:


> Well they say if a Scotsman drops a pound coin, when he goes to pick it up it hits him on the back of the head.
> 
> So done to prove that we aren't all tight bas7ards!! :laugh:


Thank you my friend. Tried repping ya but it says I've got to spread the love before you're allowed anymore.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> my diet will be the usual really (starts monday lol)-
> 
> meal 1- 4 burgen 10eggs
> 
> meal 2- 250g chicken, 1large jacket spud
> 
> meal 3 - 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud
> 
> meal 4- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud
> 
> pre wo- ?sumin sugary
> 
> PWO- 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute
> 
> meal 5- 400g steak, pile of potatoes, pile of green beans
> 
> meal 6- few scoops of PB & a pint of milk.
> 
> that'll be the norm....will change some meals about & add different teas (meal 5) each night...always a slab of meat & a carb source too. also might change meal 3 with 2 tubs of quark with some banana flavdrops now n then
> 
> ill have cheats when the fuk i want....lifes for living after all


Utter horse sh1t lol

It'll be burgers, bacon and egg rolls, cake and pizza and you know it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Utter horse sh1t lol
> 
> It'll be burgers, bacon and egg rolls, cake and pizza and you know it :lol:


 :lol: thats my 'planned' diet.....sometimes things just happen, haha


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Leeds89 said:


> Long shift at work so only just been able to post this.
> 
> Most of you know the crack - went to Australia, stopped training, didn't really eat much, lost around 3 stone and now I'm fighting to put it back on. Currently sitting at a massive 11.5 stone (actually up 3/4 stone since this time last month lol) but hoping to be soon back up to 13.
> 
> Running 600mg test e/week and 75mg tren a EOD. Took my first shot of tren today, already got the test well and truly in my system so I'm o.k there.
> 
> Anyway, here's my pathetic pics :lol: Can only get better at least
> 
> View attachment 139381
> View attachment 139382
> View attachment 139383
> View attachment 139384
> View attachment 139385


I thought you were black for some reason


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> my diet will be the usual really (starts monday lol)-
> 
> meal 1- 4 burgen 10eggs
> 
> meal 2- 250g chicken, 1large jacket spud
> 
> meal 3 - 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud
> 
> meal 4- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud
> 
> pre wo- ?sumin sugary
> 
> PWO- 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute
> 
> meal 5- 400g steak, pile of potatoes, pile of green beans
> 
> meal 6- few scoops of PB & a pint of milk.
> 
> that'll be the norm....will change some meals about & add different teas (meal 5) each night...always a slab of meat & a carb source too. also might change meal 3 with 2 tubs of quark with some banana flavdrops now n then
> 
> ill have cheats when the fuk i want....lifes for living after all


What do you do for a living mate? If I actually go to work I spend all day on my hands and knees (floor fitter) and I struggle to work after each meal. Days I don't work and I'm mooching on the sofa I love the big feeds.


----------



## bigmitch69

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I thought you were black for some reason


I thought the same thing going by his avi. Maybe @Leeds89 is just very tanned in his avi.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> What do you do for a living mate? If I actually go to work I spend all day on my hands and knees (floor fitter) and I struggle to work after each meal. Days I don't work and I'm mooching on the sofa I love the big feeds.


pretty much sit on my erse all day in my office....can be running about daft at times tho. i've got my own kitchen here too so i can prep each meal & eat them hot  pretty perfect for this game tbh lol


----------



## massmuscle

JANIKvonD said:


> you my friend....are in for a BIG shock :lol:


Anything less than this you have been fasting!


----------



## massmuscle

bigmitch69 said:


> Thank you my friend. Tried repping ya but it says I've got to spread the love before you're allowed anymore.


Neg'd!! :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Lol I'm 1/16th Indian, almost black then I guess


----------



## JANIKvonD

massmuscle said:


> Anything less than this you have been fasting!
> 
> View attachment 139413


he's got nothin on me :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

spent all day cooking, prepping meals to take to work in my food flasks. diet will be this to start but increased as it goes on  -

06.30- home made shake (1pt whole milk, 50g protein, 100g oats, 50g peanut butter, 100g greek yoghurt, splash evoo), 5 eggs on toast

09.30- 200g meat, 100g white rice, some kind of sauce (chilli, curry, etc)

12.30- 200g meat, 100g white rice, some kind of sauce (chilli, curry, etc)

15.30- shake (50g protein, 50g instant oats with water), home made scotch egg, 50g beef jerky

18.30- diner (usually meat, potato, 2 veg)

21.30- shake (50g protein, 50g instant oats, 50g peanut butter, oats with milk), snack (tuna or cottage cheese on 2 brown bread toast)

plus 50g post workout shake with water on training days


----------



## Goodfella

Goodfella said:


> Putting up the 55kgs on flat press today boiiii's!


Ended up getting 7 reps


----------



## massmuscle

cheese burger

large chips

salad cream

2 cheese cakes with butterscotch angel delight

Tonight's cheat meal

mash up some of the wife's Galaxy chocolate cakes and McCoys flame grilled crisps when match of the days on.

Probably need a huge sh1t then hit the sack, maybe get in some cardio before bedtime.


----------



## Ben_Dover

massmuscle said:


> cheese burger
> 
> large chips
> 
> salad cream
> 
> 2 cheese cakes with butterscotch angel delight
> 
> Tonight's cheat meal
> 
> mash up some of the wife's Galaxy chocolate cakes and McCoys flame grilled crisps when match of the days on.
> 
> Probably need a huge sh1t then hit the sack, maybe get in some cardio before bedtime.


Bedtime cardio is my favourite


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Here is my pics (please don't laugh)

height: 182cm / 6ft

weight: 87kg / 13.7 stones

body fat: 19% (I know I know..)

Pictures taken by the miss after already had 5 meals, I wanted show the legs but miss got Jealous so as she's the photographer no boxer pictures

Ah, I am the one with the hat


----------



## Paz1982

Ben_Dover said:


> Bedtime cardio is my favourite


Cheeseburger and chips is my favourite


----------



## TELBOR

Morning men!! Morning @JANIKvonD


----------



## massmuscle

Ben_Dover said:


> Bedtime cardio is my favourite





Paz1982 said:


> Cheeseburger and chips is my favourite


Gun to my head, I wouldn't miss out on the butterscotch angel delight! :laugh:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Has @JANIKvonD got his pics up yet??  :whistling:


----------



## small for now

Pics updated.

Probly wont liat diet exact. Training changes soon from Jim, dc style is coming back.


----------



## massmuscle

Ben_Dover said:


> Has @JANIKvonD got his pics up yet?? :whistling:




Sneak preview.


----------



## onthebuild

Gonna do my pics today, would you fellas like a thong or frenchies? :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

after all that whining from @JANIKvonD about getting pics in and tidying the thread he hasn't even bothered with his own pics... :sad:


----------



## Queenie

@IronJohnDoe - man up, tell the gf u need to put leg pics up.... that's half of your body!!


----------



## Queenie

Oh and good luck to all competitors 

William FTW! Haha.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

RXQueenie said:


> @IronJohnDoe - man up, tell the gf u need to put leg pics up.... that's half of your body!!


It's not about man up and it's wife, I don't see the point of pi$$ her off when I can live happily. Love it's not just taking but give and receive. I can't always win every single discussion

And by the way never mind, I love training legs and I see my legs are growing very well and strong, that's the important to me. Beside you won't see my hairy legs

Peace.


----------



## Paz1982

RXQueenie said:


> @IronJohnDoe - man up, tell the gf u need to put leg pics up.... that's half of your body!!


my legs are about 1/8th of my body :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Paz1982 said:


> my legs are about 1/8th of my body :lol:


THIS:lol:


----------



## massmuscle

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's not about man up and it's wife, I don't see the point of pi$$ her off when I can live happily. *Love it's not just taking but give and receive. *I can't always win every single discussion
> 
> And by the way never mind, I love training legs and I see my legs are growing very well and strong, that's the important to me. Beside you won't see my hairy legs
> 
> Peace.


Quote of the day. :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

onthebuild said:


> Gonna do my pics today, would you fellas like a thong or frenchies? :lol:


full frontal nudity if you would!

NOHOMO:rolleye:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

taken from my journal!



danMUNDY said:


> *bicpes and quads (TUT)* (from yesterday)
> 
> *ez bar curls*
> 
> poundages listed is weight added to the bar
> 
> 2 warm up sets:
> 
> Empty bar
> 
> +5KG
> 
> 4 working sets:
> 
> +7.5KG, 10KG, 12.5KG, 15KG
> 
> 1 high rep working set:
> 
> +7.5KG
> 
> *squats*
> 
> 3 warm ups sets
> 
> 60KG
> 
> 70KG
> 
> 80KG
> 
> 3 working sets:
> 
> 100KG
> 
> 115KG
> 
> 132.5KG
> 
> 1 high rep set
> 
> 67.5KG
> 
> *hack squats*
> 
> 3 working sets
> 
> sled +
> 
> 5KG
> 
> 7.5KG
> 
> 10KG
> 
> doing these Time under tension style, even with little weight added absolutely crippled me, set my quads on fire!
> 
> *leg extensions*
> 
> 3 warm ups:
> 
> 5KG
> 
> 7.5KG
> 
> 10KG
> 
> 4 working sets:
> 
> 15KG
> 
> 17.5KG
> 
> 25KG
> 
> 35KG
> 
> 1 high rep set:
> 
> 15KG
> 
> nice pump with these!!
> 
> had a wedding reception to go to last night, for a moment i thought like last week this session was gonna leave me walking like bambi but doms havent been to bad!


pics to go up tonight!


----------



## Queenie

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's not about man up and it's wife, I don't see the point of pi$$ her off when I can live happily. Love it's not just taking but give and receive. I can't always win every single discussion
> 
> And by the way never mind, I love training legs and I see my legs are growing very well and strong, that's the important to me. Beside you won't see my hairy legs
> 
> Peace.


Why would any supportive gf get ****ed off about leg pics being posted online lol?

Glad that your legs are progressing nicely


----------



## Bad Alan

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's not about man up and it's wife, I don't see the point of pi$$ her off when I can live happily. Love it's not just taking but give and receive. I can't always win every single discussion
> 
> And by the way never mind, I love training legs and I see my legs are growing very well and strong, that's the important to me. Beside you won't see my hairy legs
> 
> Peace.


Is this even allowed? How can you judge the progress for the competition without full assessment of physique? Not being a trying to be a big C word but participation shouldn't be allowed IMO as the criteria for entering was stated.

Judges please?

@biglbs @Keeks @Pscarb


----------



## Paz1982

Bad Alan said:


> Is this even allowed? How can you judge the progress for the competition without full assessment of physique? Not being a trying to be a big C word but participation shouldn't be allowed IMO as the criteria for entering was stated.
> 
> Judges please?
> 
> @biglbs @Keeks @Pscarb


not to mention the fact he's just entered without being on the first page tags


----------



## Bad Alan

First post updated mother ****er  hereeeeee we go!


----------



## Keeks

Imo, I would say @IronJohnDoe, sorry but you've missed out this time and to enter the next comp if there's another that gets going as I'm sure there will be. Jan has stated several times about entrants, and know in the last one, no late entrants were allowed, otherwise where do you draw the line?

In respect of the legs thing, if entering into a comp like this, then to show a decent and true picture of physique, then full body must be visible, legs are half your body so need to be shown I would suggest

Not sure what other judges say, but this is my opinion.


----------



## onthebuild

IronJohnDoe said:


> It's not about man up and it's wife, I don't see the point of pi$$ her off when I can live happily. Love it's not just taking but give and receive. I can't always win every single discussion
> 
> And by the way never mind, I love training legs and I see my legs are growing very well and strong, that's the important to me. Beside you won't see my hairy legs
> 
> Peace.


Fvcking hell mate how did you manage to type that from under the thumb :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Imo, I would say @IronJohnDoe, sorry but you've missed out this time and to enter the next comp if there's another that gets going as I'm sure there will be. Jan has stated several times about entrants, and know in the last one, no late entrants were allowed, otherwise where do you draw the line?
> 
> In respect of the legs thing, if entering into a comp like this, then to show a decent and true picture of physique, then full body must be visible, legs are half your body so need to be shown I would suggest
> 
> Not sure what other judges say, but this is my opinion.


Yea completely agree as gaining inches everywhere upper body wise but legs staying the same would not be a successful bulk IMO.


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Yea completely agree as gaining inches everywhere upper body wise but legs staying the same would not be a successful bulk IMO.


Disable-ist :lol:

Agreed, that's why @JANIKvonD is going to lose, increased inches around the belly only won't win you anything!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Bad Alan said:


> Stats;
> 
> Height - 5ft 11(and a half)
> 
> Weight - 224lbs
> 
> Age - 24
> 
> Training split changes every four to six weeks but is usually a four day split. Main focus is bringing arms and quads up and staying in relatively good shape ready for dieting next year. Cardio is in at 30mins sscv four times per week still.
> 
> Current diet breakdown is roughly;
> 
> 400g protein
> 
> 500g carbs
> 
> 70g fats
> 
> Around 4200 kcals all from good sources, no burger kings and pizza here
> 
> Just starting six week cycle after having the last four months off gear. Won't go into doses as like to keep my secrets
> 
> Wk 1-6; test enanthate
> 
> Wk 1-3; tren ace and dbol
> 
> Wk 4-6; mast prop and anavar
> 
> Gh is being run at 14iu on training days
> 
> Starting pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good luck to all but you're fighting for second place *


we will see about that :rolleye:


----------



## massmuscle

Keeks said:


> Imo, I would say @IronJohnDoe, sorry but you've missed out this time and to enter the next comp if there's another that gets going as I'm sure there will be. Jan has stated several times about entrants, and know in the last one, no late entrants were allowed, otherwise where do you draw the line?
> 
> In respect of the legs thing, if entering into a comp like this, then to show a decent and true picture of physique, then full body must be visible, legs are half your body so need to be shown I would suggest
> 
> Not sure what other judges say, but this is my opinion.


Couldn't agree more with this!


----------



## massmuscle

RXQueenie said:


> Why would any supportive gf get ****ed off about leg pics being posted online lol?
> 
> Glad that your legs are progressing nicely


In case any man hungry female bodybuilding types track him down and tear him away from her :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

@Bad Alan, 14iu's?!?!

Don't know too much about GH but that seems like a high figure!

Do you train 5 times per week?

Do you spread the dosage throughout the day or just one jab?

Looking good btw mate

Edit: Looking to maybe do some GH next year for the first time hence my interest lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pmsl. Sorry lads...letting the side down. I'm changing the goal posts & changing the start and finish dates to the Mondays so's to give everyone the weekends to get pics together. Fuk starts a comp on a Friday? 

I ended up out my tits last night & feeling pretty sorry for myself haha. Pics tomorrow- promise


----------



## Paz1982

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl. Sorry lads...letting the side down. I'm changing the goal posts & changing the start and finish dates to the Mondays so's to give everyone the weekends to get pics together. Fuk starts a comp on a Friday?
> 
> I ended up out my tits last night & feeling pretty sorry for myself haha. Pics tomorrow- promise


pussy :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Also noticed half you cvnts still don't have pics up

@Robbiedobbiedobby @onthebuild @danMUNDY @barsnack

I Feel a little less of a let down now


----------



## JANIKvonD

@IronJohnDoe appreciate the interest brother....& the fact u just slotted you're self in & got pics up before some of us pmsl. But you've missed out mate. Deffo keep involved in the thread mate, but you won't be in the comp.


----------



## barsnack

JANIKvonD said:


> Also noticed half you cvnts still don't have pics up
> 
> @Robbiedobbiedobby @onthebuild @danMUNDY @barsnack
> 
> I Feel a little less of a let down now


ive been away all weekend, my photo's going on tomorrow night after training, iphoine is in work..apologies for delay,


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> @IronJohnDoe appreciate the interest brother....& the fact u just slotted you're self in & got pics up before some of us pmsl. But you've missed out mate. Deffo keep involved in the thread mate, but you won't be in the comp.


You cruel sod. Let it fly


----------



## IronJohnDoe

JANIKvonD said:


> @IronJohnDoe appreciate the interest brother....& the fact u just slotted you're self in & got pics up before some of us pmsl. But you've missed out mate. Deffo keep involved in the thread mate, but you won't be in the comp.


ah, sorry I just was excited about this thread and I did everything quick:rolleyes:

Nevermind as soon as I can post my updates too, anyway with all the big people on here I wasn't joining for winning I just like this idea you got:thumb:


----------



## Paz1982

R0BLET said:


> You cruel sod. Let it fly


cruelty is in the eye of beholder


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You cruel sod. Let it fly


x2



IronJohnDoe said:


> ah, sorry I just was excited about this thread and I did everything quick:rolleyes:
> 
> Nevermind as soon as I can post my updates too, anyway with all the big people on here I wasn't joining for winning I just like this idea you got:thumb:


Everyone is just intimidated by you mate, trying to keep you out of the comp!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Paz1982 said:


> not to mention the fact he's just entered without being on the first page tags





Keeks said:


> Imo, I would say @IronJohnDoe, sorry but you've missed out this time and to enter the next comp if there's another that gets going as I'm sure there will be. Jan has stated several times about entrants, and know in the last one, no late entrants were allowed, otherwise where do you draw the line?
> 
> In respect of the legs thing, if entering into a comp like this, then to show a decent and true picture of physique, then full body must be visible, legs are half your body so need to be shown I would suggest
> 
> Not sure what other judges say, but this is my opinion.





Bad Alan said:


> Yea completely agree as gaining inches everywhere upper body wise but legs staying the same would not be a successful bulk IMO.





massmuscle said:


> In case any man hungry female bodybuilding types track him down and tear him away from her :lol:


Guys I am so glad you take things so serious but I was just posting the pic for the fun of it, I wasn't even running for the "win" (what amazing price would be:whistling

Honestly I don't mind I will take pics out and end of the story. 

Good luck to all others!


----------



## Paz1982

IronJohnDoe said:


> Guys I am so glad you take things so serious but I was just posting the pic for the fun of it, I wasn't even running for the "win" (what amazing price would be:whistling
> 
> Honestly I don't mind I will take pics out and end of the story.
> 
> Good luck to all others!


rules is rules kid... if we all broke em, where would the world be


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Paz1982 said:


> rules is rules kid... if we all broke em, where would the world be


You right mate. I ain't in here for argue


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You cruel sod. Let it fly


Fvcking Scottish Hitler lol


----------



## massmuscle

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl. Sorry lads...letting the side down. I'm changing the goal posts & changing the start and finish dates to the Mondays so's to give everyone the weekends to get pics together. Fuk starts a comp on a Friday?
> 
> I ended up out my tits last night & feeling pretty sorry for myself haha. Pics tomorrow- promise


 GIFSoup


----------



## JANIKvonD

IronJohnDoe said:


> ah, sorry I just was excited about this thread and I did everything quick:rolleyes:
> 
> Nevermind as soon as I can post my updates too, anyway with all the big people on here I wasn't joining for winning I just like this idea you got:thumb:


These cvnts are stirring it up lol. You know the story mate... I'm not being mean (anymore than usual at least lol). Don't need to take you're pics down either bud, & feel free to keep involved with the banter.

Cheers for understanding.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking Scottish Hitler lol


Jan runs this shít!

He's like one of those Special Police, but a mod version 

Probably didn't sleep too well last night


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Jan runs this shít!
> 
> He's like one of those Special Police, but a mod version
> 
> Probably didn't sleep too well last night


Special alright have you heard him try and talk pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Special alright have you heard him try and talk pmsl


Yes pmsl

He makes Rab c Nesbitt sound like a queer from the Home Counties :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

R0BLET said:


> Jan runs this shít!
> 
> He's like one of those Special Police, but a mod version
> 
> Probably didn't sleep too well last night


Or sleep at all...


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Jan runs this shít!
> 
> He's like one of those Special Police, but a mod version
> 
> *Probably didn't sleep too well last night*


You know ya cvnt pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> You know ya cvnt pmsl.


You'll sleep better tonight


----------



## IronJohnDoe

JANIKvonD said:


> These cvnts are stirring it up lol. You know the story mate... I'm not being mean (anymore than usual at least lol). Don't need to take you're pics down either bud, & feel free to keep involved with the banter.
> 
> Cheers for understanding.


I see Don't worry mate, thanks I will be more than happy to be involved without officially running for it :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

pictures up on the first page bitches!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Ain't that beautiful?

My last meal to conclude my day of rest after 6 days in.

900+calories 55g of proteins and let's not talk about the fats as it's better:rolleyes:

Still will take some caseins before to sleep.

Tomorrow going for a legs day.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my pics are up. as you can see i look like ive just finished a bulk...nevermind just starting 1 :lol: decided just to do them this morning...unpumped & just out of bed. why would i want a pump on for starting pics 

lets do this shizzle


----------



## JANIKvonD

just had my 3rd dose of anapolon...should be noticing it by the end of the week  diets high in protein again. gonna be training chest again tonight just to get back into my routine.

food today-

10am- 5 whole eggs, 3 slice burgen, half loaf of soreen bread with butter.

12.30- 200g chicken, 100g rice, some chilli sauce.

2.30- 200g chicken, 2 wraps, some chilli sauce

4.30- 200g chicken, 2 wraps, some chilli sauce, half loaf of soreen bread.

6pm- train chest & biceps.

7.30- 1/2 a massive roast chicken, with all the trimmings .

10pm- pint of milk, few scoops of PB


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> @Bad Alan, 14iu's?!?!
> 
> Don't know too much about GH but that seems like a high figure!
> 
> Do you train 5 times per week?
> 
> Do you spread the dosage throughout the day or just one jab?
> 
> Looking good btw mate
> 
> Edit: Looking to maybe do some GH next year for the first time hence my interest lol!


Heyyyyy up stranger 

Four or five mate depends most the time four though. One big jab post workout with a **** load of carbs lol. I was running 8iu ed but took same dose and split it up over training days, so bigger doses but more like eod dosing around training. Big carb intake around shots too.

I've been off cycle since show and just using peps and gh and it's been fantastic mate tbh. Definately recommend it although if start at simple 4iu ed or 8iu training days for you. Cost effective and first time using, it'll be great for an old **** like you too 

I'm dropping you a pm too!


----------



## husky

mrs is now talking to me so pics later today-fat ones at that.


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 139514


looking ready to rock mate- i'm fat as feck round the gut lol , had a decent cardio session yesterday at lunch time so need to keep on it.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Food prep from last night...



















Back & Bi's from 6am today

Deads

10x70, 5x110, 5x130, 3x130>8x70

Wide grip pulldown

10x56, 10x63, 10x70, 6x77

Seated row

10x63, 10x70, 8x77

DB row

10x26, 10x32 (x2)

Seated curls

20x10, 20x12, 20x13>20x8

Preacher curl machine (one arm)

10x20, 10x20, 8x20>10x10

Rope curls (cables)

10x40 (x3)


----------



## Sambuca

my money is on bad alan ive seen him bulk before lol


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Heyyyyy up stranger
> 
> Four or five mate depends most the time four though. One big jab post workout with a **** load of carbs lol. I was running 8iu ed but took same dose and split it up over training days, so bigger doses but more like eod dosing around training. Big carb intake around shots too.
> 
> I've been off cycle since show and just using peps and gh and it's been fantastic mate tbh. Definately recommend it although if start at simple 4iu ed or 8iu training days for you. Cost effective and first time using, it'll be great for an old **** like you too
> 
> I'm dropping you a pm too!


so you doing peps wait 10mins hgh then smash loads of carbs down?


----------



## onthebuild

Sambuca said:


> my money is on bad alan ive seen him bulk before lol


Why haven't you got yourself involved in this pal?


----------



## Sambuca

onthebuild said:


> Why haven't you got yourself involved in this pal?


i bulked from about 178lbs to 213lbs before the comp started lol or i would of. having a month off and cutting bf back a bit now and then gonna do a massive cycle/bulk again ready for spring.


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> looking ready to rock mate- i'm fat as feck round the gut lol , had a decent cardio session yesterday at lunch time so need to keep on it.


im a fekin mess atm mate :lol: but i KNOW ill bounce back quick...i recon 3 weeks back eating properly & gear kicking in, ill look a different person


----------



## onthebuild

Sambuca said:


> i bulked from about 178lbs to 213lbs before the comp started lol or i would of. having a month off and cutting bf back a bit now and then gonna do a massive cycle/bulk again ready for spring.


It runs until march.. :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sambuca said:


> my money is on bad alan ive seen him bulk before lol


yeh he's in great nick for it tbh....should be fun


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Well I'm off to a great start today, not only am I up a couple hours later than planned, my gym kit, breakfast shake, glutamine, pre workout etc etc you name it is in the back of my gf dads car....and he has taken it to work lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

@robdobbie @bigbob33 @husky @onthebuild @barsnack

think thats all we're waiting on, husky & barsnack are doing them tonight. the rest o u cvnts get you're fingers out.


----------



## JANIKvonD

danMUNDY said:


> Well I'm off to a great start today, not only am I up a couple hours later than planned, my gym kit, breakfast shake, glutamine, pre workout etc etc you name it is in the back of my gf dads car....and he has taken it to work lol


lol gutting mate. get yourself yo tesco for a couple cooked chickens


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ash1981 said:


> Im in @JANIKvonD


u too ya slavering cvnt


----------



## bigbob33

JANIKvonD said:


> @robdobbie @bigbob33 @husky @onthebuild @barsnack
> 
> think thats all we're waiting on, husky & barsnack are doing them tonight. the rest o u cvnts get you're fingers out.


Sorry mate, had a lot of sh1t going on, I'll sort it later


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> lol gutting mate. get yourself yo tesco for a couple cooked chickens


Haven't got my car with me, but there is a spar at the end of the road, recon its better than nothing, plus the gym isnt too far away either, all hope is not lost

Yet


----------



## Sweat

Here is my starting picture, done 7 bulking cycles so far.

Hoping to really go mental on this bulk...


----------



## barsnack

Sweat said:


> Here is my starting picture, done 7 bulking cycles so far.
> 
> Hoping to really go mental on this bulk...
> 
> View attachment 139519


L-Man will be raging you have his photo


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> Here is my starting picture, done 7 bulking cycles so far.
> 
> Hoping to really go mental on this bulk...
> 
> View attachment 139519


 @The L Man ??


----------



## The L Man

barsnack said:


> L-Man will be raging you have his photo





onthebuild said:


> @The L Man ??


shut the fvck up you cvnts


----------



## onthebuild

The L Man said:


> shut the fvck up you cvnts


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> @robdobbie @bigbob33 @husky @onthebuild @barsnack
> 
> think thats all we're waiting on, husky & barsnack are doing them tonight. the rest o u cvnts get you're fingers out.


Done you cvnt :innocent:


----------



## Robbie789

JANIKvonD said:


> @robdobbie @bigbob33 @husky @onthebuild @barsnack
> 
> think thats all we're waiting on, husky & barsnack are doing them tonight. the rest o u cvnts get you're fingers out.


Sorry, updated my journal with pics the other day and forgot to post them in here, 2 seconds..........


----------



## sunn

JANIKvonD said:


> age- 26
> 
> height- 6'2
> 
> weight- 98kg
> 
> shoes- size 10 (uk)
> 
> goal- 18 stone
> 
> training split changes pretty often...but atm im gonna do
> 
> mon- chest & biceps
> 
> wed- back & hammies
> 
> fri- delts (front & side) & triceps
> 
> sun- quads & rear delts
> 
> cycle for the next 20weeks will be-
> 
> testE 750mg EW weeks 1-20
> 
> deca 750mg EW weeks 1-20
> 
> NPP- 400mg EW weeks 1-5
> 
> anapolon- 50mg ED weeks 1-4, 8-12, 16-20.
> 
> training will be the same as per....change routine every 6weeks or so, will be more strength stuff thrown in...get my 1rm up a bit. i want to shoulder press the 50s & bench 170kg by the end of this.....we'll see what happens.
> 
> *PICS **WEEK 1 ***
> 
> View attachment 139504
> View attachment 139505
> 
> 
> View attachment 139506
> View attachment 139507


Hi mate good to see this thread sure it will be a great read but a question for you obviously you suffer quite badly with acne is that simply due to your steroid use and have you decided to take something for it?

All the best of luck with your goals


----------



## onthebuild

sunn said:


> Hi mate good to see this thread sure it will be a great read *but a question for you obviously you suffer quite badly with acne *is that simply due to your steroid use and have you decided to take something for it?
> 
> All the best of luck with your goals


Subtle cvnt ^


----------



## sunn

onthebuild said:


> Subtle cvnt ^


Genuine question mate not being a nasty pr**k where all here learning so wanted to ask the question I'm sure he won't take offence and will read it in the way it was meant to be recieved


----------



## JANIKvonD

sunn said:


> Hi mate good to see this thread sure it will be a great read but a question for you obviously you suffer quite badly with acne is that simply due to your steroid use and have you decided to take something for it?
> 
> All the best of luck with your goals


yeh due to steroid use mate (prochem tt400 kicked it off). theres actually no more spots there....just sevear scarring (no heads). was on accutane for about 6month to cure it mate. but like i said, im left with major scarring for life now. just as well im not a self concious kinda cvnt :lol:


----------



## Robbie789

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh due to steroid use mate (prochem tt400 kicked it off). theres actually no more spots there....just sevear scarring (no heads). was on accutane for about 6month to cure it mate. but like i said, im left with major scarring for life now. just as well im not a self concious kinda cvnt :lol:


My brother got a professional chemical face peel for his acne scars and he looks 10x better for it, cost him about £300 for 5/6 sessions I think, dunno if you can get it for your back though, but as you say you're not that bothered


----------



## husky

my back like the moon at the moment as you'll see later, dont give a feck but ****es the mrs off when the bed sheets get blood spotted


----------



## JANIKvonD

robdobbie said:


> My brother got a professional chemical face peel for his acne scars and he looks 10x better for it, cost him about £300 for 5/6 sessions I think, dunno if you can get it for your back though, but as you say you're not that bothered


the scars are still flattening over time on there own....ill wait a year & see what like



husky said:


> my back like the moon at the moment as you'll see later, dont give a feck but ****es the mrs off when the bed sheets get blood spotted


lol, my mrs loved it tbh....dirty b!tch loves squeezing spots


----------



## onthebuild

Bit of a laugh, and great band to listen to in the gym.

Just try not to drop a barbell on your face laughing at some of their other songs lyrics :lol:


----------



## small for now

So chest/tris.

Cable flies - 25kg x30

Inc barbell - 60kg x8 for 3sets.

Dips weighted - me + 23kg x8

Db oh extension - 10kg x30

Press down - 40kg x8 for 3sets.

Cg bp -60kg x12

Main weights of today's go, 1st time doing the dips weighted and loved them, hit chest nicely. Now bus home and foood!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

small for now said:


> So chest/tris.
> 
> Cable flies - 25kg x30
> 
> Inc barbell - 60kg x8 for 3sets.
> 
> Dips weighted - me + 23kg x8
> 
> Db oh extension - 10kg x30
> 
> Press down - 40kg x8 for 3sets.
> 
> Cg bp -60kg x12
> 
> Main weights of today's go, 1st time doing the dips weighted and loved them, hit chest nicely. Now bus home and foood!!


im throwing weighted dips back into my routine too...loved them.


----------



## JANIKvonD

thats meal 3 done....& i must admit, im struggling lol. must be the weekend antics still clinging to me.


----------



## sxbarnes

Not finished my weekend yet? You got any ravenous Jan? Definitely will help get meals down ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Not finished my weekend yet? You got any ravenous Jan? Definitely will help get meals down ya


na mate never used it...never needed too lol. ill be fine after today mate. missed my meal at 7am so had to squeeze them in closer together


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea. Tbh I thought you'd never need it. Haha


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

JANIKvonD said:


> thats meal 3 done....& i must admit, im struggling lol. *must be the weekend antics still clinging to me*.


Same here mate.

We should have had a weekend in like the L man. He feels great apparently


----------



## sxbarnes

How comes everyone's got pi55ed this weekend? Must be the bulk pressure


----------



## JANIKvonD

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Same here mate.
> 
> We should have had a weekend in like the @Lman. He feels great apparently


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> How comes everyone's got pi55ed this weekend? Must be the bulk pressure


its built into my macros


----------



## sxbarnes

Must be built into mine too


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


>


What's the red slop? Looks lush


----------



## bigmitch69

Chest and triceps today.

Flat DB press

Flat fly

Incline DB press

Skullcrushers

Push downs

Diet.

1) oats, banana and protein shake

2) chicken and rice

3) chicken and rice

Post workout protein shake with Matrix oats and WMS

4) chicken and rice * finishing this off as I type then off to Morrisons to do a shop

5) fillet steak, mash and broccoli

6) peanut butter and protein shake

MOvember Day 4


----------



## sxbarnes

Aspalls thatchers and Strongbow. Did have a large breakfast in Sheffield earlier but will be back on it tomorrow I promise. Providing I can get up. Haha


----------



## Paz1982

just finished the first gym sesh for 2 weeks, gonna ache in the morning  -

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

Pushups 3 x Failure

5 mins hitt on cross trainer (30sec sprint/30sec walk)


----------



## sxbarnes

Paz1982 said:


> just finished the first gym sesh for 2 weeks, gonna ache in the morning  -
> 
> Squat 5x5
> 
> Bench Press 5x5
> 
> Barbell Rows 5x5
> 
> Pushups 3 x Failure
> 
> 5 mins hitt on cross trainer (30sec sprint/30sec walk)


Hope fully this will help you back. Even I do 3 days down gym and 3-4 days hiit cardio, no cardio when I had the man flu two weeks back. Haha

Obviously I do littl e **** ups too. Maybe I can cut them out???


----------



## Wasp

I'm fcuked.

500g Pasta, 1.5kg lean mince beef, 80g whey, 130g oats, 500g cottage cheese.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just laughing to myself at a 12 week comparison.

Me 12 weeks ago










Me tonight










And I'm just starting !!

3days into comp & I'm 3kg up... You explain it... Cos I can't lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Well despite the hold ups today, think I'm back on track...

Gym was chest/tri

Flat bench

Pec deck

Inc DB

Incline skull crushers

Straight bar push downs...

Got one of my meals on the go atm, then off to work at 10...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> Just laughing to myself at a 12 week comparison.
> 
> Me 12 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm just starting !!
> 
> *3days into comp & I'm 3kg up... You explain it... Cos I can't lol*


Dem Scottish genetics?


----------



## massmuscle

Paz1982 said:


> just finished the first gym sesh for 2 weeks, gonna ache in the morning  -
> 
> Squat 5x5
> 
> Bench Press 5x5
> 
> Barbell Rows 5x5
> 
> Pushups 3 x Failure
> 
> 5 mins hitt on cross trainer (30sec sprint/30sec walk)


Fuk cardio!! It's banned for 20 weeks!! :laugh:


----------



## Wasp

I'm still doing cardio, I feel it helps with making weight gain more comfortable


----------



## JANIKvonD

danMUNDY said:


> Dem Scottish genetics?


Lol, yeh mate. It's ALL muscle


----------



## Paz1982

massmuscle said:


> Fuk cardio!! It's banned for 20 weeks!! :laugh:


Lol mate, if I don't do a bit of cardio I just turn into a fat cvnt


----------



## massmuscle

bigmitch69 said:


> Chest and triceps today.
> 
> Flat DB press
> 
> Flat fly
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> Push downs
> 
> Diet.
> 
> 1) oats, banana and protein shake
> 
> 2) chicken and rice
> 
> 3) chicken and rice
> 
> Post workout protein shake with Matrix oats and WMS
> 
> 4) chicken and rice * finishing this off as I type then off to Morrisons to do a shop
> 
> 5) fillet steak, mash and broccoli
> 
> 6) peanut butter and protein shake
> 
> MOvember Day 4
> 
> View attachment 139558


Tom Selleck would be proud of that in 4 days!


----------



## sxbarnes

I turn into a bigger fat cvnt without cardio


----------



## massmuscle

I start doing cardio when I'm on top of the wife a she says " Barry, I cant ****in breathe!" That my signal!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Work for Royal Mail, so get all my cardio done at work, and don't even have to think about it

Dirty word IMO :lol:


----------



## massmuscle

One day when I'm 6% BF and she says it I know ive made it!! :laugh:


----------



## massmuscle

danMUNDY said:


> Work for Royal. Ail, so get all my cardio done at work, and don't even have to think about it
> 
> Dirty word IMO :lol:


Worse than cvnt!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

massmuscle said:


> Worse than cvnt!


Even worse than ****

The thought of a treadmill makes me shudder haha


----------



## massmuscle

danMUNDY said:


> Even worse than ****
> 
> The thought of a treadmill makes me shudder haha


 :thumb: I with you mate!


----------



## onthebuild

Shoulders and traps!

3 Sets of each with working set listed.

DB Press

35kgx7

DB Lateral Raise

14kgx10

DB Rear delt row

24kgx10

Facepull

65kgx10

BB Shrug 160kgx7

DB Shrug 42.5x10

Felt good, weights are back up to where they were, hoping to hit at least 40kg shoulder press and an optimistic 200kg shrug 

1ml tren ace fired in this evening too :devil2:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Morning slags

Food prep on the go followed up by hams and back at the gym later

Have a good day chaps


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chest & tris

Incline DB press

20x14, 10x30, 8x30, 7x30>6x16

Decline press

10x60, 8x70, 7x70

Dips

10, 10, 8

Incline DB flys

10x16, 8x20 (x2)

Tricep push down SS overhead rope

10x50 / 10x40

10x60 / 10x40

8x70 / 10x40

Rope pull downs

Failure x30 (x3)

10mins HIIT xtrainer


----------



## small for now

JANIKvonD said:


> im throwing weighted dips back into my routine too...loved them.


I never done theme til yesterday, never realised how much mpre effective they are weighted.

Todays workout, fvcking sh1t.

Seated curls -50kg x26

Lying curl - 40kg x8

SLDL - 100kg x12

Leg extensions - 30kg x25

Leg press - 225kg x8 sure im ill be in pb territory soon.

Leg extensions heavy - 70kg x8.

Done, calves are with shoulders thursday, nice rest day tomorow. Cycle starts monday. Test + dbol for 12weeks.


----------



## Ben_Dover

small for now said:


> *I never done theme til yesterday, never realised how much mpre effective they are weighted*.
> 
> Todays workout, fvcking sh1t.
> 
> Seated curls -50kg x26
> 
> Lying curl - 40kg x8
> 
> SLDL - 100kg x12
> 
> Leg extensions - 30kg x25
> 
> Leg press - 225kg x8 sure im ill be in pb territory soon.
> 
> Leg extensions heavy - 70kg x8.
> 
> Done, calves are with shoulders thursday, nice rest day tomorow. Cycle starts monday. Test + dbol for 12weeks.


I always find they hit my delts more than my chest and if i go deeper it just aggrevates my rotator cuff... I still do them though :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning men! recon i had about 2hr sleep last night!! just couldnt nod off :no: feel alright ATM tho lol...but recon ill crash about lunch time lol.

food today-

8.30- 5whole eggs scrambled, 50g oats with milk & raisens, 1/2 loaf of soreen.

10.30- 200g chicken in chilli, in a large wrap.

12.30- 350g pork, 100g rice.

3.30- 250g white fish fillets, 100g rice, some sweet chilli sauce.

6pm- 1/2 a large chicken, mash, roasters, cauli cheese bake, gravy & yorkshire puddings.

9pm'ish- few slice burgen with chicken paste, pint of milk

trained chest & biceps last night-

flat DB press-

20kg each hand x 12

40kg (heaviest there)x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x failure

dips-

bw x 15

at this point i realised my belt was broke!!!! so moved to

incline bb press-

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

seated machine press (DROPSET)

stack (130kg) x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

-1/2 x 15

-1/2 x 15

superset with machine curls

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

decline cable flys-

14kg a side x 15

16kg a side x 15

18kg x 15

20kg x 12

superset with DB hammer curls-

20kg each hand x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 > 12.5kg x failure

done, strength not up any but deffo noticing bigger pumps


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men! recon i had about 2hr sleep last night!! just couldnt nod off :no: feel alright ATM tho lol...but recon ill crash about lunch time lol.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8.30- 5whole eggs scrambled, 50g oats with milk & raisens, 1/2 loaf of soreen.
> 
> 10.30- 200g chicken in chilli, in a large wrap.
> 
> 12.30- 350g pork, 100g rice.
> 
> 3.30- 250g white fish fillets, 100g rice, some sweet chilli sauce.
> 
> 6pm- 1/2 a large chicken, mash, roasters, cauli cheese bake, gravy & yorkshire puddings.
> 
> 9pm'ish- few slice burgen with chicken paste, pint of milk
> 
> trained chest & biceps last night-
> 
> flat DB press-
> 
> 20kg each hand x 12
> 
> 40kg (heaviest there)x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x failure
> 
> dips-
> 
> bw x 15
> 
> at this point i realised my belt was broke!!!! so moved to
> 
> incline bb press-
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> seated machine press (DROPSET)
> 
> stack (130kg) x failure
> 
> 3/4 stack x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> -1/2 x 15
> 
> -1/2 x 15
> 
> superset with machine curls
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> decline cable flys-
> 
> 14kg a side x 15
> 
> 16kg a side x 15
> 
> 18kg x 15
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> superset with DB hammer curls-
> 
> 20kg each hand x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10 > 12.5kg x failure
> 
> done, strength not up any but deffo noticing bigger pumps


2 hours more than Saturday night?? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> 2 hours more than Saturday night?? :whistling:


 :lol:

just been to the docs & got some sleeping tabs....cant be fukin about awake when im supposed to be growing


----------



## bigmitch69

Morning everyone....(checks time, still morning) I got about 12 hours sleep last night. Loving it! Still in bed now ha ha. Decided to take the morning off. Eating and TV until 2ish then go to work for an hour before more food and gym.

Just got to get myself out of bed. It's so warm and comfortable though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk u mitch


----------



## Ginger Ben

bigmitch69 said:


> Morning everyone....(checks time, still morning) I got about 12 hours sleep last night. Loving it! Still in bed now ha ha. Decided to take the morning off. Eating and TV until 2ish then go to work for an hour before more food and gym.
> 
> Just got to get myself out of bed. It's so warm and comfortable though.


Lazy cvnt, remind me how you won the cut comp again? :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69

Ginger Ben said:


> Lazy cvnt, remind me how you won the cut comp again? :lol:


:laugh: Sleeping is good. If cutting I would sleep instead of eating. When bulking my thinking is more sleep will help body grow AND I use far less calories to snooze than I do grafting.

Of course all the above is just an excuse, i just really like my sleep :sleeping:


----------



## Bad Alan

bigmitch69 said:


> :laugh: Sleeping is good. If cutting I would sleep instead of eating. When bulking my thinking is more sleep will help body grow AND I use far less calories to snooze than I do grafting.
> 
> Of course all the above is just an excuse, i just really like my sleep :sleeping:


Sleep when you're dead IMO  too much food to eat and too much to do for wasting time in bed. Being in a good routine is key!


----------



## Galaxy

@Bad Alan , How long do you 'cruise' between each 6 week 'blast'. As how effective can 3 weeks on tren ace be, I presume doses will be high though or is the aim of the different meds slotting in and out to get different peaks during the cycle?

BTW cracking condition sitting at over 100kg natty..........cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

Galaxy said:


> @Bad Alan , How long do you 'cruise' between each 6 week 'blast'. As how effective can 3 weeks on tren ace be, I presume doses will be high though or is the aim of the different meds slotting in and out to get different peaks during the cycle?
> 
> BTW cracking condition sitting at over *100kg natty*..........cvnt


lol wut?


----------



## bigmitch69

Bad Alan said:


> Sleep when you're dead IMO  too much food to eat and too much to do for wasting time in bed. Being in a good routine is key!


In my defence the last few weeks at work have been extremely busy and i worked all weekend. So this week im going to take it easy. I'll still be eating all my meals and i'll actually have some energy for the gym


----------



## Galaxy

JANIKvonD said:


> lol wut?


Eh?? Natty as in hasn't used AAS so far in his off season!!


----------



## Galaxy

@Ginger Ben where'd your post disappear to :confused1:

Ah forgot about peps and GH.......I take it all back........... :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> @Bad Alan , How long do you 'cruise' between each 6 week 'blast'. As how effective can 3 weeks on tren ace be, I presume doses will be high though or is the aim of the different meds slotting in and out to get different peaks during the cycle?
> 
> BTW cracking condition sitting at over 100kg natty..........cvnt


8-12 weeks depends on how body responds as don't blast again till bodyweight is stable for a few weeks.

Very effective it's just about using the training to compliment the cycle at different times. Use all fast esters and orals to get full benefit every single day and really intense training.

I may PM you doses when home if I remember but not high really at all tbf, food and training bigger key in offseason IMO and optimising recovery. Gear plays a more important role in dieting down though.

Cheers, I don't mind getting a little "squishy" offseason now as need to push weight boundaries for next year


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> @Ginger Ben where'd your post disappear to :confused1:
> 
> Ah forgot about peps and GH.......I take it all back........... :whistling:


Yea I'm using high dose gh for few moths now with some slin no doubt and let's see how that goes 

You said no aas which is true ;D


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> 8-12 weeks depends on how body responds as don't blast again till bodyweight is stable for a few weeks.
> 
> Very effective it's just about using the training to compliment the cycle at different times. Use all fast esters and orals to get full benefit every single day and really intense training.
> 
> I may PM you doses when home if I remember but not high really at all tbf, food and training bigger key in offseason IMO and optimising recovery. Gear plays a more important role in dieting down though.
> 
> Cheers, I don't mind getting a little "squishy" offseason now as need to push weight boundaries for next year


Can see where you coming from alright, running something similar myself but the short esters are run for 5 weeks, orals pre WO etc.

Interesting to see how you progress so in the coming weeks.



Bad Alan said:


> Yea I'm using high dose gh for few moths now with some slin no doubt and let's see how that goes
> 
> You said no aas which is true ;D


Peps and Gh don't even enter my radar, to pricey the [email protected]


----------



## sxbarnes

Today was my pitiful Chest & Shoulders routine. Can now do shoulder pressing movements, however can't for chest. So thats a start.

Flyes are ok for chest, when I do them my shoulder clicks. Any ideas?? So will just do stretching movements for chest and hopefully the pain will disappear. Like its only been eight months!

Despite all this was looking pretty freaky at the end. Will work out a way to get a pic up... I may just have shoulders and traps and no chest come April though. Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Today was my pitiful Chest & Shoulders routine. Can now do shoulder pressing movements, however can't for chest. So thats a start.
> 
> Flyes are ok for chest, when I do them my shoulder clicks. Any ideas?? So will just do stretching movements for chest and hopefully the pain will disappear. Like its only been eight months!
> 
> Despite all this was looking pretty freaky at the end. Will work out a way to get a pic up... I may just have shoulders and traps and no chest come April though. Haha


how do dips feel mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

Bloody forgot em didn't I? :cursing: Will let you know next week


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody forgot em didn't I? :cursing: Will let you know next week


yeh mate, deffo give them a go. brilliant chest builder when u get the weights up


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh mate, deffo give them a go. brilliant chest builder when u get the weights up


 Cheers mate. Will do. Was gonna do em today but they're upstairs and I got distracted. Grr


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers mate. Will do. Was gonna do em today but they're upstairs and I *couldnt be fuked walking up them*. Grr


i understand mate lol


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> i understand mate lol


 Spot on! :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

Back and hams.

BOR

Lat pull down

Rack pulls

SLDL

Still getting really bad lower back pumps but I think it's just due to being back in the gym and a heavy few weeks at works. Now to sit in with the dogs to keep them from barking at fireworks. Yappy Jack Russell :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yo!!

Read the first few pages to check out the pics (ooeerrrr missus) and skipped to the end on the basis that I'm guessing its all just banter and everyone ripping the piss out of each other.

Am I all caught up?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo!!
> 
> Read the first few pages to check out the pics (ooeerrrr missus) and skipped to the end on the basis that I'm guessing its all just banter and everyone ripping the piss out of each other.
> 
> Am I all caught up?


Think that just about covers it


----------



## Ben_Dover

Tuesday = pizza










@JANIKvonD I'm gonna bulk forever, I love this "diet"


----------



## Bad Alan

No pizza for me  hope your all putting the good food down;



Cookie crisp post workout 



Forgot how hard eating 250g dry weight oats is!

Using carbs heavily in and around workouts, grow grow grow!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> No pizza for me  hope your all putting the good food down;
> 
> View attachment 139642
> 
> 
> Cookie crisp post workout
> 
> View attachment 139643
> 
> 
> Forgot how hard eating 250g dry weight oats is!
> 
> Using carbs heavily in and around workouts, grow grow grow!


What is that first pic?? Looks like chocolate mussels...


----------



## reza85

It's cookie crips lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Ben_Dover said:


> What is that first pic?? Looks like chocolate mussels...


It's cookie crisp cereal mate get on it! Although a box lasts two post workout meals at food volume now so it's expensive as ****


----------



## sxbarnes

Got to be eaten in a pyrex bowl. :thumb: Reps for the first person to eat a packet out of a washing up bowl!


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Got to be eaten in a pyrex bowl. :thumb: Reps for the first person to eat a packet out of a washing up bowl!


Ok, I'll do a box after next BIG session sometime this week lol


----------



## Wasp

Bad Alan said:


> No pizza for me  hope your all putting the good food down;
> 
> View attachment 139642
> 
> 
> Cookie crisp post workout
> 
> View attachment 139643
> 
> 
> Forgot how hard eating 250g dry weight oats is!
> 
> Using carbs heavily in and around workouts, grow grow grow!


I've been using Sainsburys own brand Shreddies after cookie crisp started to get really expensive!


----------



## mattiasl

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE MEN. the time has come
> 
> winter is nippin at our erse's....which leaves us with little oppertunities to flash our SUPERB bodys to the world. BULKING TIME
> 
> this comp will run from *1st november 2013 - 21st march 2014* ...it will be judged by-
> 
> @Keeks @Pscarb @Zara-Leoni @biglbs
> 
> *there will be pics taken @ day1/week 10/week20* we need 4 pics each! any poses you want...as long as there the same poses for all 3 picture check-points.
> 
> lean bulk, get fat as fuk, cut lol......it's upto you, the judges will decide who wins anyway....& they most likely know better than us what a good bulk looks like :lol:
> 
> the participants-
> 
> - me
> 
> - @bigmitch69
> 
> - @husky
> 
> - @barsnack
> 
> - @Ben_Dover
> 
> - @Goodfella
> 
> - @Bad Alan
> 
> - @onthebuild
> 
> - @danMUNDY
> 
> - @bigbob33
> 
> - @sxbarnes
> 
> - @Wasp
> 
> - @Craigyboy
> 
> - @massmuscle
> 
> - @Paz1982
> 
> - @small for now
> 
> - @robdobbie
> 
> - @Leeds89
> 
> remember lads...treat this as a joint journo (if you like), banter, update pics, training & diet....anything ya want really....as long as the check-point pics are done...you're free to pic whore (i know i will  ). you'll find we go threw plenty ups & downs together in here & will no doubt be good inteweb buddys by the end.
> 
> (anyone not taking part in the comp is obv more than welcome to joint in with the banter etc too)
> 
> have fun & eat hard :beer:


I have not seen this thread and I am a little bit late but can I still join this competition?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bad Alan said:


> It's cookie crisp cereal mate get on it! Although a box lasts two post workout meals at food volume now so it's expensive as ****


Is this the same principal as pscarb's coco pops pwo? I train at 6am so just drink my pwo driving to work from the gym... Might blend a box up and get a few scoops in there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ben_Dover said:


> Is this the same principal as pscarb's coco pops pwo? I train at 6am so just drink my pwo driving to work from the gym... Might blend a box up and get a few scoops in there!


It's just about getting fast carbs in pwo mate. Cereal is just a nice way to do it when rest of diet is perhaps less exciting.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo!!
> 
> Read the first few pages to check out the pics (ooeerrrr missus) and skipped to the end on the basis that I'm guessing its all just banter and everyone ripping the piss out of each other.
> 
> Am I all caught up?


 :lol: spot on boss



Ben_Dover said:


> Tuesday = pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JANIKvonD I'm gonna bulk forever, I love this "diet"


 :thumb: now you're talking mate...that pizza looks fekin ACE !!



Bad Alan said:


> No pizza for me  hope your all putting the good food down;
> 
> View attachment 139642
> 
> 
> Cookie crisp post workout
> 
> View attachment 139643
> 
> 
> Forgot how hard eating 250g dry weight oats is!
> 
> Using carbs heavily in and around workouts, grow grow grow!


others may rep you.....but im close to negs tbh for weighing it :lol:



mattiasl said:


> I have not seen this thread and I am a little bit late but can I still join this competition?


sorry brother, next time.


----------



## JANIKvonD

@bigbob33 @barsnack

cmon to fuk lads


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: spot on boss
> 
> :thumb: now you're talking mate...that pizza looks fekin ACE !!
> 
> others may rep you.....but im close to negs tbh for weighing it :lol:
> 
> sorry brother, next time.


Kebab shop pizza's are the best :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Ok, I'll do a box after next BIG session sometime this week lol


 Like it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> Kebab shop pizza's are the best :thumb:


agree 100% mate!! altho im a BIG kalzone fan


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> It's just about getting fast carbs in pwo mate. Cereal is just a nice way to do it when rest of diet is perhaps less exciting.


That's it mate  love of cereal! I use pop tarts too but that get v expensive


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> That's it mate  love of cereal! I use pop tarts too but that get v expensive


i went in one of these old school sweet shops and saw pop tarts 2 for like 5 quid. i was like OMG and bought a couple of packs.

i then went in tesco and saw them pmsl whole box for couple of quid fml


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> That's it mate  love of cereal! I use pop tarts too but that get v expensive


Frosties are my pwo weapon of choice at the moment, massive bloody box for £3. Got to try these cookie things soon though


----------



## sxbarnes

National Leg Day...

High rep squats....

26x80kg

21x90kg

16x100kg

Aim is to get to 30 then increase weight. All lifts increased from last week:thumb:

Sumo deadlifts

2x60kg, 2x80kg

Form started to suffer so stopped

Leg Press

3x30x150kg

Glad for the sit down! Will up to 200kg next week bit too easy

Single leg extensions

Bloody hundreds! went as low as 14kg before I couldn't lift any more

Long wobbly walk back home. Grrrr:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest and back day from yesterday;

Flat bb bench;

110kg x 15

125kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5 slow negatives only

80kg x 11 all paused for 2 secs on chest

Db pullover 4 sets 8 upto 37kg db

Incline smith press 3 rest pause sets with 100kg

Db pullovers 4 sets 12 reps

Incline db flyes 4 sets 15-10 reps

Db pullovers 2 sets 20 reps

Good workout considering down with a cold! Appetite is abit low but force feeding so not a problem so far


----------



## massmuscle

JANIKvonD said:


> @bigbob33 @barsnack
> 
> cmon to fuk lads


Making you look sharp with your pics!! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bad Alan said:


> Chest and back day from yesterday;
> 
> Flat bb bench;
> 
> 110kg x 15
> 
> 125kg x 8
> 
> 140kg x 5
> 
> 140kg x 5 slow negatives only
> 
> 80kg x 11 all paused for 2 secs on chest
> 
> Db pullover 4 sets 8 upto 37kg db
> 
> Incline smith press 3 rest pause sets with 100kg
> 
> Db pullovers 4 sets 12 reps
> 
> Incline db flyes 4 sets 15-10 reps
> 
> Db pullovers 2 sets 20 reps
> 
> Good workout considering down with a cold! Appetite is abit low but force feeding so not a problem so far


only DB pullovers for back?


----------



## JANIKvonD

massmuscle said:


> Making you look sharp with your pics!! :laugh:


haha i know mate!...feeling @barsnack will pull out. never seen a recent pic of the cvnt


----------



## massmuscle

JANIKvonD said:


> haha i know mate!...feeling @barsnack will pull out. never seen a recent pic of the cvnt


Haha!! Laying down the gauntlet!!

If he doesn't respond to that you know it's bad!


----------



## Bad Alan

JANIKvonD said:


> only DB pullovers for back?


This workout mate yupppp deads Friday I think  they're good to stretch out between the chest excercises I find


----------



## JANIKvonD

another poor day on the appetite front! getting better tho! also food prep has been sh!t.....need to get to the butchers for my chicken!!

10am- big baguette stuffed with, link, bacon, eggs, onion & tom sauce.

1pm- 75g oats with blueberrys. 5whole eggs scrambled (250ml skimmed milk), 3 slice burgen, 500ml fat milk.

3.30- 250g pork steak, 100g rice

5.30- 250g pork steak, 100g rice

6.30- train back & quads

8pm- massive KFC

10pm- 1lt fat milk

pretty poor....will be better!!


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> agree 100% mate!! altho im a BIG kalzone fan


Get it right mate it has to be a -DONNER CALZONE!!


----------



## Paz1982

Ben_Dover said:


> Kebab shop pizza's are the best :thumb:


no way... dominos all day long


----------



## husky

evening everyone- hope your not training and not eating much:whistling:- me , i was in gym at half four this morning and smashed a good chest session,eaten like a champ so far today, onto my third steak so cant complain, gonna be a couple of home made burgers and boiled rice for dinner tonight and then i'm out to the garage for a session on the legs although i had a wee accident with calf raise machine and need to unload 100kg so i can realign a retaining pin.

I've cut my coffee intake drastically so hoping that will give my preworkout stims a wee boost.

Weighed in at 17,4 this morning so i'm gonna take it upto the 18 and thats my max, otherwise my running will suffer a wee bit.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Paz1982 said:


> no way... dominos all day long


They fall apart when you pick them up though, a good solid base and mountains of cheese from the kebab man is the way forward buddy


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Get it right mate it has to be a -DONNER CALZONE!!


haha thats it mate! i get mine with "no veg...just donner"  & remember the chilli sauce for dipping


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Good evening fellow bulkers!

Yesterday I did hams and back consisting of:

Laying leg curl

Lat pull down

Low cable row

Partial deads/rack pulls

Had a rest day today....which is just as well, as I went to sleep at 8 this morning and didn't get up till 5.30 lol just smashing down a load of rice, steak mince and green beans for dinner, then off to work at 10.

Think I need to set a couple of alarms as I slept through the first one, just doesn't seem to wake me!


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> haha thats it mate! i get mine with "no veg...just donner"  & remember the chilli sauce for dipping


Next time your in Weegieland get to Morellos on Great Western Road- cant be beaten mate, donner calzone, chicken pakora and 1/2 pounder burgers feckin awesome.


----------



## Paz1982

JANIKvonD said:


> haha thats it mate! i get mine with "no veg...just donner"  & remember the chilli sauce for dipping


that's making my mouth water... I never eat donner meat usually but I really fancy a donner calzone with chilli sauce now you [email protected]


----------



## Ben_Dover

danMUNDY said:


> Good evening fellow bulkers!
> 
> Yesterday I did hams and back consisting of:
> 
> Laying leg curl
> 
> Lat pull down
> 
> Low cable row
> 
> Partial deads/rack pulls
> 
> Had a rest day today....which is just as well, as I went to sleep at 8 this morning and didn't get up till 5.30 lol just smashing down a load of rice, steak mince and green beans for dinner, then off to work at 10.
> 
> Think I need to set a couple of alarms as I slept through the first one, just doesn't seem to wake me!


Not many exercises there mate, what sort of numbers you repping/pushing etc???

Just curious... Do you have a coach?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ben_Dover said:


> Not many exercises there mate, what sort of numbers you repping/pushing etc???
> 
> Just curious... Do you have a coach?


I think 3-4 exercises per big muscle group and 1-2 per small muscle group is plenty, I note down here the exercises that I do here as I can't be bothered to write it down twice (three times if you count my logbook)

I put a bit more detail into my journal, but even then I hold back quite a bit of info, as @Therealbigbear is my coach, wouldn't be right to put down every last detail of my plan he sends me as I pay for it

Plus he is a big ****er and he would kill me haha


----------



## Ben_Dover

danMUNDY said:


> I think 3-4 exercises per big muscle group and 1-2 per small muscle group is plenty, I note down here the exercises that I do here as I can't be bothered to write it down twice (three times if you count my logbook)
> 
> I put a bit more detail into my journal, but even then I hold back quite a bit of info, as @Therealbigbear is my coach, wouldn't be right to put down every last detail of my plan he sends me as I pay for it
> 
> Plus he is a big ****er and he would kill me haha


Thought he was, just wasn't sure...

Whether it is right or wrong for me I love lots of volume, I always train to failure last set but still have more in the tank even after drop sets... Hmmm think I need a spotter to go to complete failure


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ben_Dover said:


> Thought he was, just wasn't sure...
> 
> Whether it is right or wrong for me I love lots of volume, I always train to failure last set but still have more in the tank even after drop sets... Hmmm think I need a spotter to go to complete failure


It def helps to have a spotter, you can get away with going to positive failure...but going to complete muscular failure on the negative and static, that point where you can't lower the weight under control, or even hold it mid contraction requires a little help


----------



## Goodfella

Highlights of tonights back session 180kg x 10 & 200kg x 4 on deads thats 20kg up on each set from 4 weeks ago


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Well that's work done and dusted, gonna have a coffee and a pre workout then go smash my shoulders n calf's


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Next time your in Weegieland get to Morellos on Great Western Road- cant be beaten mate, donner calzone, chicken pakora and 1/2 pounder burgers feckin awesome.


will do mate....will be there on the 23rd dec for a p!shup so will investigate 



Paz1982 said:


> that's making my mouth water... I never eat donner meat usually but I really fancy a donner calzone with chilli sauce now you [email protected]


good of the gods mate!!

if it doesnt look like THIS...throw it back at them



should also be a large tub of chilli sauce for dipping supplied!!

im also partial to a 'muchie box'


----------



## JANIKvonD

Goodfella said:


> Highlights of tonights back session 180kg x 10 & 200kg x 4 on deads thats 20kg up on each set from 4 weeks ago


good work mate



danMUNDY said:


> Well that's work done and dusted, gonna have a coffee and a pre workout then go smash my shoulders n calf's


night shift for the post office? u in the sorting office or sumin mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning gents! long story short...my dog set my house on fire last night, everyones OK. so today is another day!! my appetite is coming back i feel....so happy with that.

did a quick back & tricep sesh last night

hammer pulldowns-

45kg x 15

65kg x 15

85kg x 12

dropset..

110kg x 7

85kg x failure

65kg x failure

45kg x failure

superset with standing DB extension (behind head)-

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

EZ row (supported chest on incline bench/overhand)-

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x failure

superset with tri pushdowns (straight bar)-

3/4stack x 20

stack x 12

stack x 12

DB pullovers-

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x failure

lat pulldowns-

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x failure

superset with machine tri extension-

stack (80kg) x 12

stack x 12

stack x failure > 1/2 stack x failure

done. no increase in strength OR weight..5days into anapolon/NPP, should see a fair jump soon i recon.

food today!!

8.30- 100g rice (dry weight), 250g pork

10.30- 250g chicken, 2 jacket spuds

12.30- 6whole eggs, 3 slice burgen

4.30- 250g chicken, 2 jacket spuds

7.30- rack of BBQ ribs, wedgers

9pm....mrs usually comes in with a mcdonalds as she works late 

rest day


----------



## small for now

Enjoyed resting and eaten yesterday. Shoulders calves just done, ouch.

Upright row 40kg x25

Smith shoulder press 60kg x8

Facepulls 40kg x8.

Standing calf raise 100kg x25

And some other non weighted stuff.

Calves where on fire, good pump on shoulders to. Time for foooood well cereal..


----------



## IronJohnDoe

@JANIKvonD glad to hear everybody is ok. Hope if there is damages insurance will cover.

By the way yesterday I had to use the best out of my time so I did.

10 sets x 10 reps pull ups (with helper I have to be honest, I can handle my body weight but not for 10 sets, so I took off of my 87 kg 24kg)

Supersets

10 sets x 10 reps behind the neck lat pull down 50kg

Row

5 sets x 12 reps (wide grip) 60kg

Barbell Shrugs (smith machine)

60kg (no counting the bar on smith) x 12 reps

80 kg x 8 reps

85 kg x 6 reps

90 kg x 5 reps

100 kg x 4 reps

100 kg x 4 reps

100 kg x 2 reps

I normally split but had no time plus still energy so I did a light legs session (will do a proper legs training before of the end of the week)

leg press incline 120kg 6 sets x 10 reps

calf press 40kg x 6 sets x 16-20 reps

I was feeling pumped everywhere at the end


----------



## JANIKvonD

IronJohnDoe said:


> @JANIKvonD glad to hear everybody is ok. Hope if there is damages insurance will cover.
> 
> By the way yesterday I had to use the best out of my time so I did.
> 
> 10 sets x 10 reps pull ups (with helper I have to be honest, I can handle my body weight but not for 10 sets, so I took off of my 87 kg 24kg)
> 
> Supersets
> 
> 10 sets x 10 reps behind the neck lat pull down 50kg
> 
> Row
> 
> 5 sets x 12 reps (wide grip) 60kg
> 
> Barbell Shrugs (smith machine)
> 
> 60kg (no counting the bar on smith) x 12 reps
> 
> 80 kg x 8 reps
> 
> 85 kg x 6 reps
> 
> 90 kg x 5 reps
> 
> 100 kg x 4 reps
> 
> 100 kg x 4 reps
> 
> 100 kg x 2 reps
> 
> I normally split but had no time plus still energy so I did a light legs session (will do a proper legs training before of the end of the week)
> 
> leg press incline 120kg 6 sets x 10 reps
> 
> calf press 40kg x 6 sets x 16-20 reps
> 
> I was feeling pumped everywhere at the end


32sets & 300+ reps for back

12sets & 180reps for legs

....in the same sesh?! & this is you not having any time to do a 'proper' sesh?!?! :lol:

& cheers mate :beer: not any damage worth claiming for tbh


----------



## IronJohnDoe

JANIKvonD said:


> 32sets & 300+ reps for back
> 
> 12sets & 180reps for legs
> 
> ....in the same sesh?! & this is you not having any time to do a 'proper' sesh?!?! :lol:
> 
> & cheers mate :beer: not any damage worth claiming for tbh


 :lol: What can I say I like to spend long time in the gym, I am the kind of guy train eat in the changing room train again, at some point the wife calls me to ask if I am still alive

edit: but I also sleep a lot! Naps during the day like an old man


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> will do mate....will be there on the 23rd dec for a p!shup so will investigate
> 
> good of the gods mate!!
> 
> if it doesnt look like THIS...throw it back at them
> 
> View attachment 139744
> View attachment 139745
> 
> 
> should also be a large tub of chilli sauce for dipping supplied!!
> 
> im also partial to a 'muchie box'
> 
> View attachment 139746


Fcuk me that look unhealthy :drool:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> good work mate
> 
> night shift for the post office? u in the sorting office or sumin mate?


Yes pal, transferred off early morning deliveries, to late night sorting...finish at 6 and there is a gym down the road that is owned by ifbb pro eddie abbew so gonna join that fairly soon


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> morning gents! long story short...my dog set my house on fire last night


Come on mate you know the mrs hates it when you call her that :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

On the way home the car park ticket machine actually gave me 18 quid change from a £20 in 50p and 20ps

Swear that could only happen to me lol


----------



## onthebuild

danMUNDY said:


> On the way home the car park ticket machine actually gave me 18 quid change from a £20 in 50p and 20ps
> 
> Swear that could only happen to me lol


If that's not an excuse to throw it all into a mcdonalds cheeseburger challenge I don't know what is


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

onthebuild said:


> If that's not an excuse to throw it all into a mcdonalds cheeseburger challenge I don't know what is


I like the way you think sir....tell me more about said challenge


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mrs dropped some food into work for me...good lass


----------



## sxbarnes

The Rocky Road fingers look good.... :thumb:

Back to Cookie Crisp, Asda have a 565g box for £2 at the mo. Is this the best pack to buy? @Bad Alan

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml#/product/910000313863


----------



## onthebuild

danMUNDY said:


> I like the way you think sir....tell me more about said challenge


I believe it's 10 mcdonalds cheeseburgers in 2.28 as set by furious Pete...

There is a video of it on YouTube


----------



## onthebuild

onthebuild said:


> I believe it's 10 mcdonalds cheeseburgers in 2.28 as set by furious Pete...
> 
> There is a video of it on YouTube


----------



## JANIKvonD

pete's a beast for the challenge's like


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> pete's a beast for the challenge's like


You should do some vid's mate. Have to get a translator in so we can work out what the fvck youre eating and what the challenge is like, but it could be a great success.

Jock vs food...?


----------



## massmuscle

IronJohnDoe said:


> @JANIKvonD glad to hear everybody is ok. Hope if there is damages insurance will cover.
> 
> By the way yesterday I had to use the best out of my time so I did.
> 
> 10 sets x 10 reps pull ups (with helper I have to be honest, I can handle my body weight but not for 10 sets, so I took off of my 87 kg 24kg)
> 
> Supersets
> 
> 10 sets x 10 reps behind the neck lat pull down 50kg
> 
> Row
> 
> 5 sets x 12 reps (wide grip) 60kg
> 
> Barbell Shrugs (smith machine)
> 
> 60kg (no counting the bar on smith) x 12 reps
> 
> 80 kg x 8 reps
> 
> 85 kg x 6 reps
> 
> 90 kg x 5 reps
> 
> 100 kg x 4 reps
> 
> 100 kg x 4 reps
> 
> 100 kg x 2 reps
> 
> I normally split but had no time plus still energy so I did a light legs session (will do a proper legs training before of the end of the week)
> 
> leg press incline 120kg 6 sets x 10 reps
> 
> calf press 40kg x 6 sets x 16-20 reps
> 
> I was feeling pumped everywhere at the end


I'd advice you to cut the volume and ramp up the intensity mate. 3-4 sets 3-4 exercise's per muscle group is more than enough for you to grow, you'll be pi$$ing into the wind with half those sets and reps.

Back and legs are both monster workouts and the fact you can do them both on the same day suggests you really need to ramp up the intensity a bit.

Not trying to be a d!ckhead mate, just a little advice I think you could maybe benefit from.

For example you say you need assistance to do 10 sets 10 reps of pull ups cause its to much volume to do yourself, you would IMO benefit more from doing 3 sets 0f 10 reps unassisted.

Intensity is key to rapid muscle growth mate, you must overload it as much as you can for short intense sessions.

Back and legs on the same day might not be the best idea, two massive muscle groups, personally after legs I just want to go home moan at the wife and go to sleep!!


----------



## onthebuild

massmuscle said:


> I'd advice you to cut the volume and ramp up the intensity mate. 3-4 sets 3-4 exercise's per muscle group is more than enough for you to grow, you'll be pi$$ing into the wind with half those sets and reps.
> 
> Back and legs are both monster workouts and the fact you can do them both on the same day suggests you really need to ramp up the intensity a bit.
> 
> Not trying to be a d!ckhead mate, just a little advice I think you could maybe benefit from.
> 
> For example you say you need assistance to do 10 sets 10 reps of pull ups cause its to much volume to do yourself, you would IMO benefit more from doing 3 sets 0f 10 reps unassisted.
> 
> Intensity is key to rapid muscle growth mate, you must overload it as much as you can for short intense sessions.
> 
> Back and legs on the same day might not be the best idea, two massive muscle groups, personally after legs I just want to go home moan at the wife and go to sleep!!


Agreed, far too many sets for my liking, and tbh if youre doing 10 sets of 10 reps, you aren't pushing yourself for the first 9 sets if youre still able to do a full 10 for the last set!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> You should do some vid's mate. Have to get a translator in so we can work out what the fvck youre eating and what the challenge is like, but it could be a great success.
> 
> Jock vs food...?


theres a thought mate! we'll start with the cheeseburger challenge lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> theres a thought mate! we'll start with the cheeseburger challenge lol


I reckon I could do 10, maybe not that quick, i reckon 1 minute easy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> I reckon I could do 10, maybe not that quick, *i reckon 1 minute easy*


i take it u mean 1 a minute ? :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> i take it u mean 1 a minute ? :lol:


whoops, yeh 10 mins tops ! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Ben_Dover said:


> whoops, yeh 10 mins tops ! :lol:


I reckon I could easy do one burger per 30 seconds. And that's with time to spare. So maybe I could get it down to 3-4mins :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill warn u lads....it isnt an easy one....it aint pretty.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

massmuscle said:


> I'd advice you to cut the volume and ramp up the intensity mate. 3-4 sets 3-4 exercise's per muscle group is more than enough for you to grow, you'll be pi$$ing into the wind with half those sets and reps.
> 
> Back and legs are both monster workouts and the fact you can do them both on the same day suggests you really need to ramp up the intensity a bit.
> 
> Not trying to be a d!ckhead mate, just a little advice I think you could maybe benefit from.
> 
> For example you say you need assistance to do 10 sets 10 reps of pull ups cause its to much volume to do yourself, you would IMO benefit more from doing 3 sets 0f 10 reps unassisted.
> 
> Intensity is key to rapid muscle growth mate, you must overload it as much as you can for short intense sessions.
> 
> Back and legs on the same day might not be the best idea, two massive muscle groups, personally after legs I just want to go home moan at the wife and go to sleep!!


I agree with you mate. I normally go for intensity but I like to change my routine times to time. (I normally do legs on it's own day, but that was just extra energy of the day )

I am now on german volume increasing weights every week, I want keep the intensity training for my pct time. (still as you said I will find a good idea to increase the intensity)


----------



## bigmitch69

My gym session was cut short. BNP and felt right shoulder twinge on rep 4 of 6. Finished the last 2 reps just. Instant agony. Paracetamol and Ibuprofen taken and now feeling sorry for myself. I should be having steak, pots and green veg for tea but I'm going to go out for a Mexican instead. Legs tomorrow so apart from holding the bar on front squats I'll be able to rest my shoulder until chest on Monday. Fingers crossed.

On a side not my MO-tash is coming along nicely


----------



## Paz1982

clean diets gone out the window tonight, ive been craving a donner calzone since yesterday thanks to janikvond so ive given in and just ordered one


----------



## onthebuild

bigmitch69 said:


> My gym session was cut short. BNP and felt right shoulder twinge on rep 4 of 6. Finished the last 2 reps just. Instant agony. Paracetamol and Ibuprofen taken and now feeling sorry for myself. I should be having steak, pots and green veg for tea but I'm going to go out for a Mexican instead. Legs tomorrow so apart from holding the bar on front squats I'll be able to rest my shoulder until chest on Monday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> On a side not my MO-tash is coming along nicely


Scary the amount of injuries that come from behind neck press isn't it! Great exercise but ruins so many people!


----------



## Bad Alan

Shoulderssssss;

Top of the head press;

120kg x 8

130kg x 6 drop set 110kg x 4

130kg x static hold for time

120kg x 5+3 forced reps

Partial seated side raises 4 sets 20-30 reps upto 35kg DBS

Front alternate raises ss/ rear delt raises 4 sets of 15 on each

Rear delt pec deck 2 sets 20 reps + forced

Appetite shocking with being ill but doesn't stop me piling it in  feel really down with it ATM and throat is a mess but will clear soon hopefully. Strength is good for me considering the illness!


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Scary the amount of injuries that come from behind neck press isn't it! Great exercise but ruins so many people!


I find the press I did tonight a good alternative. Keeps the elbows and shoulders all aligned so tension never shifts from delts. Basically just unrack and bring down directly to top of head and press. Shorter ROM takes rotators and upper chest out of it too, also allows for more weight. Highly recommend all to try!


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> I find the press I did tonight a good alternative. Keeps the elbows and shoulders all aligned so tension never shifts from delts. Basically just unrack and bring down directly to top of head and press. Shorter ROM takes rotators and upper chest out of it too, also allows for more weight. Highly recommend all to try!


Struggling to actually picture that mate? Could you get a video? Or get lman to draw a diagram :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Struggling to actually picture that mate? Could you get a video? Or get lman to draw a diagram :lol:


You won't see many if anyone do it mate, ill do one tomorrow before I train with no weight on though lol as done them today  they are really good for me as I have constant rotator cuff injuries allow me to train delts heavy still. Found better results than full presses personally. If uouve got short stubby arms I wouldn't bother though as ROM would be too short. These you can really keep tension on delts and feel them when pressing though


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> You won't see many if anyone do it mate, ill do one tomorrow before I train with no weight on though lol as done them today  they are really good for me as I have constant rotator cuff injuries allow me to train delts heavy still. Found better results than full presses personally. If uouve got short stubby arms I wouldn't bother though as ROM would be too short. These you can really keep tension on delts and feel them when pressing though


Nice one mate, I have long gangly arms so would be ideal by the sounds of it!


----------



## bigmitch69

onthebuild said:


> Scary the amount of injuries that come from behind neck press isn't it! Great exercise but ruins so many people!


Hopefully nothing serious :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Boom


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> Boom


Goodbye life for a month :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

bigbob33 said:


> Will post pics tomorrow

































Pics kindly taken by my 11 year old daughter lol, as you can see I need more motivation


----------



## tamara

JANIKvonD said:


> Boom


Just as I looked at this picture the advert came on for it! Freaky!


----------



## onthebuild

bigbob33 said:


> Pics kindly taken by my 11 year old daughter lol, as you can see I need more motivation


Need some underwear you haven't p1ssed in too :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Ok chaps, chest and tris. Will only list heaviest sets.

DB press 42kg x 7

Machine press 110 x 8

DB fly 22 x 10

Cable fly 50 per side x10

Skulls 40kg x 10

Cable pulldown 65x10


----------



## barsnack

JANIKvonD said:


> haha i know mate!...feeling @barsnack will pull out. never seen a recent pic of the cvnt


ive been in Amsterdam, just got back tonight...photo's going up tomorrow after the gym...diet starts Monday bludddddddddd


----------



## Paisleylad

bigbob33 said:


> Pics kindly taken by my 11 year old daughter lol, as you can see I need more motivation


We have a dribbler!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Morning chaps,not long finished work and my pre workout has just been had, on my way soon for a biceps and quads workout


----------



## bigbob33

Paisleylad said:


> We have a dribbler!


I'm old and it had been a long drive home lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigbob33 said:


> Pics kindly taken by my 11 year old daughter lol, as you can see I need more motivation


good stuff mate.....but 'edit' you're post on page 2 with these pics in (so we have you're pics on page 2).

just that slack ersed hoor @barsnack


----------



## Ben_Dover

Shoulders fuelled by Matrix rage 2.0 (fcuk me that is strong thought my face was going to peel off during my first set) good focus and pump, definitely recommend :thumb:

Rotator warm up on cables

Smith press

20x30, 15x50, 10x70, 8x70, 6x70>13x30

Machine press (super slow negative)

10x40 (x3)

Seated side raises

10x13>10x8 (x3)

Rear delt cables

10x30>10x15 (x3)

Shrugs (on cables)

20x100 (x3)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Meal 1


----------



## Ben_Dover

Is t hat chicken in chicken soup?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> Is t hat chicken in chicken soup?


chicken in a mushroom sauce mate (jar).


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

quads and bi's have been destroyed!

squat

leg exten

hack squat

ez bar curls

did the job nicely, gonna pop to the shops to see if half a cow is laying about for my post workout meal, then the gf is whisking me off to birmingham to see jimmy carr

peace!!


----------



## bigbob33

Just stocked up on syntha 6 and bars, vet then off for a heavy back session


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll! new cod is fuking ACE  + the mrs has 2 nightshifts in a row (tonight & tomorrow) so ill be able to pie fuk out it 

still no weight wain...1 week in, dont feel any fuller...dont look any different (not complaining....just updating lol). i forgot my mid week NPP jab too lol, so tonight will be second lot of jabs...750mg test/750mg deca/200mg NPP 

training delts & hammies tonight! (quads & abs on sunday)

food-

8.30-1 large jacket spud, 250g chicken, 2slice burgen with jam.

10.30- 3slice burgen, 6whole eggs.

12.30- full rack of BBQ ribs

2.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice

5pm- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud

6pm- train delts & quads

8.30- 350g chicken tikka (homemade), rice, nan, pompadoms. cheesecake.

10.30- couple pint of milk & few scoops of PB.


----------



## barsnack

I know I cant talk cause ive not posted me photo's up, which is getting done tonight...but where the fook is all the photo's, there seems to be a right number up for this challenge, but very few photos....and I don't mean this in a purple aki kinda way


----------



## sxbarnes

barsnack said:


> I know I cant talk cause ive not posted me photo's up, which is getting done tonight...but where the fook is all the photo's, there seems to be a right number up for this challenge, but very few photos....and I don't mean this in a purple aki kinda way


Pages 1-2 mate, Unless they are photos of food!


----------



## small for now

Back and biceps. Last day of training using giant sets. Everything is here for cycle. Must resist from starting til monday.

Whilst im on the subject I must say Jim was not totally up for the idea of me using aas yet, I donr my research and hes told me everything that could go right and could go wrong, I made the decision. Just wanted to say that due to the latest thread of under 18s using.. im 18 in a feq month anyway.

Back.

Db pullover 25kg x30

Cg pull ups x8

Tbar rows 100kg x8

Bis

Curls 15kg x8

Preachers machine 60kg x12. Done.

Juat picked up a few kilo of braising steak, straight into slow cooker once home.


----------



## sxbarnes

Loads of work today & tomorrow. So just fit in 20 mins HIIT cardio today. Not done it for 3 weeks due to man flu and boy was it difficult. Need to crack on with it as belly wants to reappear and am eating 4000 cals a day (so far)....


----------



## Leeds89

barsnack said:


> I know I cant talk cause ive not posted me photo's up, which is getting done tonight...but where the fook is all the photo's, there seems to be a right number up for this challenge, but very few photos....and I don't mean this in a purple aki kinda way


Pfft the cvnt wanted to kick me out of this for not posting photos within the first 3 hours and you lot get a week extension :lol:


----------



## barsnack

Leeds89 said:


> Pfft the cvnt wanted to kick me out of this for not posting photos within the first 3 hours and you lot get a week extension :lol:


to be fair, EVERYONE in Uk-Muscle thinks your a complete cVnt...I know this, because there is a sub-section called 'we hate Leeds89, its a pity he wasn't ate by a kangaroo'...membership isn't opened to you, and think the Mods have hidden it from your access...but honestly I like you, and hope you win this


----------



## Leeds89

barsnack said:


> to be fair, EVERYONE in Uk-Muscle thinks your a complete cVnt...I know this, because there is a sub-section called 'we hate Leeds89, its a pity he wasn't ate by a kangaroo'...membership isn't opened to you, and think the Mods have hidden it from your access...but honestly I like you, and hope you win this


I know mate, the MA mole also informed me of this aswell, can't keep his mouth shut it seems


----------



## onthebuild

barsnack said:


> to be fair, *EVERYONE in Uk-Muscle thinks your a complete cVnt*...I know this, because there is a sub-section called 'we hate Leeds89, its a pity he wasn't ate by a kangaroo'...membership isn't opened to you, and think the Mods have hidden it from your access...but honestly I like you, and hope you win this


Seconded


----------



## JANIKvonD

Meal 4


----------



## bigmitch69

Shoulder still giving me gip so I replaced front squats for hack squats and I missed out curls.

Leg ext supersetted with seated leg curl to warm up

Legpress

Hack squat

Leg ext

Lying leg curl

Standing calf raise

Legs crippled. Looking forward to the DOMS tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## reza85

Lol Janik ur f-ing food pics make my day man love the way u eat bro #foodporn


----------



## husky

evening fellas, had a well earned rest day today, really felt like i needed it to be honest, mrs is away to her mothers tomorrow so means i'll get a heavy session done in the garage, planning on getting up early doors and hitting it hard. Will be jumping on the scales tomorrow and see how the weights going,starting to feel uncomfortable so maybes need to cut back on the food a wee bit and wind it in. Time to hit the sack as the forums a wee bit bitchy at the moment with too many moaning threads,just want to train,eat and sleep.

HH.


----------



## onthebuild

Legs tonight.

Kind of upside down leg press 160kgx10

Hack squat 140x10

Lying curls full stack x12 (need to figure out a way to add more to these)

Calf raises full stack + 40kg x 17 (high reps but failed as aim for 20)

Jabbed tricep first time opening tris. Stuck 1ml in. Mistake, elbow hurts now :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Meal 5: 

1600 calories 90g Proteins 125g Carbs 82g Fat Wow! That's bulking! Lol










AFTER TOPPING ADD:laugh:










Meal 6 will be some chargrilled calamari rings with red pepper dressing, if I will survive to meal 5 of course


----------



## Leeds89

Trained legs today with @onthebuild

Just got the worst cramp ever, threw me off my computer chair it took me by surprise, 2 packets of KFC salt down and it was gone, horrible thing :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lots of junk food flying around in here!

Good work!


----------



## bigbob33

Just off for my chest session


----------



## JANIKvonD

reza85 said:


> Lol Janik ur f-ing food pics make my day man love the way u eat bro #foodporn


 :thumb: old school dieting brother  i dont take whey anymore either....if the day ever comes that i cant eat enough protein...ill add it back in (but its doubtful we'll see that day anytime soon lol).


----------



## JANIKvonD

IronJohnDoe said:


> Meal 5:
> 
> 1600 calories 90g Proteins 125g Carbs 82g Fat Wow! That's bulking! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER TOPPING ADD:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meal 6 will be some chargrilled calamari rings with red pepper dressing, if I will survive to meal 5 of course


no jake mate....i ate 2 of these followed by a large big mac meal about 2 weeks ago :lol:

90g protein?!?! did u sprikle whey on it? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lots of junk food flying around in here!
> 
> Good work!


get involved ben


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning troops!!!!! lovely chilli day here today...love it tbh. diets surprisingly been FAR better than it has been the past few month. im about 1kg up today...& i recon i've lost a chunk of flab...or water....or sumin lol. not been well all week (had the sh!ts all week too)....hopefully it passes soon as its affecting my workouts (last night prime example).

did a TINY shoulder & ham sesh before i ******'d & had to go home :lol:

seated DB press-

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

25kg x failure

just didnt have the energy  or a spotter. so had to clean them from the floor into position (while sitting). took most of my effort doing this lol.

ham curls

55kg x 15

side laterals

17.5kg x 12

done. waste of time going.

food over the w.e usually gets crap...we'll see lol.

had 3 slice burgen with jam & a pint of milk so far. gonna sent the apprentice away for a fryup for me & a cream cake. couple chicken breasts & rice for lunch. couple chicken breasts (home made curry) tonight for tea with nan, rice & cheesecake  then maybe a pile of eggs on toast for supper.

keep it simple. it suits me


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> get involved ben


Can't mate, not bulking at the moment. Just trying to get back in to my stride following injury.

I.am however making macaroni and cheese with slow cooked gammon tomorrow


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't mate, not bulking at the moment. Just trying to get back in to my stride following injury.
> 
> I.am however making *macaroni and cheese with slow cooked gammon tomorrow*


living dangerously mate :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

20 mins HIIT cardio again.

Got the old Reebok Belly's Gonna Get You advert as inspiration!


----------



## bigbob33

Nice workout, hammer strength 75kg per side, dips with 25 kg on belt, naughtilous flysheet and cable flysheet followed by biceps, much fun


----------



## IronJohnDoe

JANIKvonD said:


> no jake mate....i ate 2 of these followed by a large big mac meal about 2 weeks ago :lol:
> 
> 90g protein?!?! did u sprikle whey on it? lol


Italian meaty pizza. High protein one Plus cheese:thumb:

Edit: Bro I had one of that and I was about to die.. :lol: It took me something like 5 hours to digest it


----------



## small for now

Always forget about traps after back! May juat hop on bus and go now.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Rest day today, just being lazy around and I just assaulted the small nutella jar.. 200g gone, I spoke with my macros they said was fine for them


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Been a productive day so far

Got up about 12 then headed into Birmingham town centre, as the gf needed some trousers and shoes for tonight, in honour of the comp I decided to go to Pizza Hut for lunch

Big bowl of potatoes salad, tomatoes, sweet corn and tortilla chips, sharing platter for two consisting of garlic bread, chicken wings and chicken breast strips, and over half a large stuffed crust pizza went down nicely 

Just getting ready to head out to see jimmy Carr, but will be stopping at wagamamma for dinner before hand

Yum yum


----------



## husky

trained legs today, i'm sat on the couch in fecking pain big style,due to jab tonight and not looking forward to it, can hear a radox bath screaming my name.


----------



## Ben_Dover

6am legs

Extensions

10x42, 10x63, 10x84, 10x105, 10x119 (stack)

Leg press

10x160, 10x200, 10x250 (pause at 7) 10x300 (pause at 5 & 8)

Squats

10x60, 8x80, 5x100

SLDL

12x60 (x3)

Toe press on life fitness thing (100rep sets)

20x178>133>106>79>43 (x3) calfs screaming


----------



## onthebuild

If you haven't already take a few mins to think about why were all here, and why we have the freedom to do what we please with such ease. As for us brown haired brown eyed fvckers, just be thankful you're here at all!


----------



## Ash1981

Am i in or i am i ****ing out?

Jan?


----------



## Wasp

Is anyone else taking a tactical approach? 20 weeks is a hell enough of a time to do a bit of a recomp..

Just in the middle of making tomorrows food, battered turkey steaks.


----------



## bigbob33

just finished a heavy back session, rack pulls, rows and chins


----------



## small for now

New journals up for bulk, cant linj atm though. I just jabbed teste from neuro pharma, couldnt believe how easy that was to do, sooo smooth.

Training changes tomorow, will welcome the low volume.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Today's food...

50g whey, 100g oats

Chilli and rice

Large quarter pounder with cheese meal

Sausage baguette

Nicked a Slice of kids pizza

Got 12oz steak and wedges for dinner :thumb:

@JANIKvonD you proud? Haha


----------



## sxbarnes

Usual back + bis session....

Lat pulldowns (warmup)

BB Rows, 60x10, 2x80x10, 2x70x10. No PBs pretty weak today :cursing:

So DB Pulldovers 10x27kg, 10x30kg, 2x10x32kg. Hmmm

Biceps machine. Hate bis. This machine is helping me out though. Up to 7x60kg. loads of reps from 35kg up.

Lat pulldowns small v attachment 10x49, 2x10x56kg 10x49kg. Knackered

T Bar rows 60kgx10, 2x80x10, 2x70x10

Cable Pullover and Free standing cable Pulldown as done by Tinytom.... Love em






Any info, comments and banter welcome!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ash1981 said:


> Am i in or i am i ****ing out?
> 
> Jan?


Jans eating pizza!


----------



## Galaxy

sxbarnes said:


> Usual back + bis session....
> 
> Lat pulldowns (warmup)
> 
> BB Rows, 60x10, 2x80x10, 2x70x10. No PBs pretty weak today :cursing:
> 
> So DB Pulldovers 10x27kg, 10x30kg, 2x10x32kg. Hmmm
> 
> Biceps machine. Hate bis. This machine is helping me out though. Up to 7x60kg. loads of reps from 35kg up.
> 
> Lat pulldowns small v attachment 10x49, 2x10x56kg 10x49kg. Knackered
> 
> T Bar rows 60kgx10, 2x80x10, 2x70x10
> 
> Cable Pullover and Free standing cable Pulldown as done by Tinytom.... Love em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info, comments and banter welcome!


Free standing ones look interesting....would have to keep weight down I'd imagine


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Free standing ones look interesting....would have to keep weight down I'd imagine


Yea. Basically they're body weight. Am normally 60-70kg. Any lighter you'll fall on the floor... haha. Love em on the slow negative


----------



## onthebuild

Those free standing ones look very strange. It looks as though if done seated they would be much more effective!

Looking at tom though they are definitely working! So maybe not, just looks a strange movement.


----------



## sxbarnes

onthebuild said:


> Those free standing ones look very strange. It looks as though if done seated they would be much more effective!
> 
> Looking at tom though they are definitely working! So maybe not, just looks a strange movement.


Give em a go mate. Really isolate the lats. Nice finishing movement


----------



## Ben_Dover

International chest day from this morning

Flat DB press

20x14, 10x26, 10x28, 8x28

Incline smith

7x70 (sh1t form), 10x60, 8x60>10x40

Dips

10,10,9

Incline DB flys

10x20, 10x20, 9x20

Cable flys

10x30>10x20 (x3)

Rope push down SS bench dips

10x40 / 10, 10x50 / 10 (x2)

Todays food will be...

50g whey & 100g oats

200g mince & 100g spuds

50g why & 100g oats

200g chicken curry & 60g rice

50g whey & 100g oats

2 pork chops, jacet spud & cheesey beans

:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ash1981 said:


> Am i in or i am i ****ing out?
> 
> Jan?


are you're pics up ya cvnt?!?! turn up about a month after the start date & demand answers!....if you'd pulled yir fukin finger out during the weeks worth of 'tags' i was sending ya...you would know. get you're pics up TODAY or yir out



Wasp said:


> Is anyone else taking a tactical approach? 20 weeks is a hell enough of a time to do a bit of a recomp..
> 
> Just in the middle of making tomorrows food, battered turkey steaks.


i got up this morning...tried to put my work trousers on & couldnt get them closed :lol: so MAY switch back to my original plan...bulk hard for 12weeks & re-comp for last 12....risk looking skinny fat at the end tho lol.



Ben_Dover said:


> Today's food...
> 
> 50g whey, 100g oats
> 
> Chilli and rice
> 
> Large quarter pounder with cheese meal
> 
> Sausage baguette
> 
> Nicked a Slice of kids pizza
> 
> Got 12oz steak and wedges for dinner :thumb:
> 
> @JANIKvonD you proud? Haha


very good young grass hopper


----------



## Ash1981

Lol. I'll get them up Janik


----------



## Ash1981

There in the other thread anyway ffs

Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning chums. good w.e by all i hope! mine was alright...pumped fuk out COD & did some chrimbo decoration shopping yesterday lol. foods been pretty p!sh tbh...not enough protein in.

suffering from a couple PIPs today..

-2.5ml in right quad

-2.5ml in right glute

-2ml in left delt

BOOM 

food today-

8.30- 5 giant pancakes

10.30- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud

1pm- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud

4.30- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake

6pm- train chest & delts

7.30- 2 or 3 bowls of homemade soup, loads of tiger loaf, 1/2 a pork joint .... 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake

9pm- milk & PB

...also bought 2.5lt of fat milk to drink....but recon thats just pushing cals into the MAD zone :lol: especially considering the gear hasnt near kicked in yet lol

see how the delt pip holds out tonight...might focus on some heavyer stuff tonight

heavy bench

heavy behind the neck press

heavy dips

then superset some flys & delt raises


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ash1981 said:


> There in the other thread anyway ffs
> 
> Lol


edit them intoyou're first post in here...page 3 i think


----------



## small for now

JANIKvonD said:


> good morning chums. good w.e by all i hope! mine was alright...pumped fuk out COD & did some chrimbo decoration shopping yesterday lol. foods been pretty p!sh tbh...not enough protein in.
> 
> suffering from a couple PIPs today..
> 
> -2.5ml in right quad
> 
> -2.5ml in right glute
> 
> -2ml in left delt
> 
> BOOM
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8.30- 5 giant pancakes
> 
> 10.30- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud
> 
> 1pm- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud
> 
> 4.30- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake
> 
> 6pm- train chest & delts
> 
> 7.30- 2 or 3 bowls of homemade soup, loads of tiger loaf, 1/2 a pork joint .... 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake
> 
> 9pm- milk & PB
> 
> ...also bought 2.5lt of fat milk to drink....but recon thats just pushing cals into the MAD zone :lol: especially considering the gear hasnt near kicked in yet lol
> 
> see how the delt pip holds out tonight...might focus on some heavyer stuff tonight
> 
> heavy bench
> 
> heavy behind the neck press
> 
> heavy dips
> 
> then superset some flys & delt raises


Jims lowered my volume so im going to do heavy lifting.. love it!


----------



## sxbarnes

National light weight baby day.

Rotator cuff much better just an ache rather than pain. Hopefully I'll be 100% by Christmas.

Chest shoulders and tris.

Db press

Db flyes

Shoulder press

Smith top of the head press

Close grip bench press

Dips!

Face pulls

Tricep pulldowns with rope.

Liked the dips Jan so will promote them to earlier in the workout next week. No pain just difficult.

Shoulders were pumped and road map was out to play. Quite happy considering... :thumb:


----------



## small for now

Low incline - 62kg x14

Pec dec 50kg x12

Lat raise - 17kg x11

CG bench 62kg x20

Push downs - 80kg x12

Not as low volume as first thought but rather happy giant sets are gone! They were a killer and made weights feel like cardio lol.

Now some cereal, mmmm.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Woke up a bit later than planned, and was stuck at the gf's house again without my car, as she picked me up to got to Birmingham on Friday

No time to get to the gym, although got all food done for the day so gonna spend the rest just chilling out till I go to work later and hit chest and tris tomoz when I have a good amount of food in me!


----------



## JANIKvonD

well...i feel like sh!te!!! been ill all day...been to the bog about 6 times! foods gone to fuk because im boking when i put it in my mouth lol.

so far-

5 massive pancakes

1/2 a cheesecake

350g chicken & a big spud

2.5lt fat milk



still gonna hit the gym...but it'll be a VERY short & sweet sesh! then home to kip


----------



## sxbarnes

Man flu reached Dundee Jan?


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Man flu reached Dundee Jan?


looks like it :lol: atleast im still hitting the gym!...see how many sets i get in before i give up


----------



## sxbarnes

Was OK with the gym just couldn't do the cardio. Hhahaha :thumb:

Three weeks of sh1t. Haha


----------



## Ben_Dover

So, had jab 2 Saturday of my measly 500mg test e and I'm getting itchy nipples already. Have been taking 0.5mg adex e3d, added in 10mg nolva ed now to see how that effects it. Obviously nolva is loads cheaper, any reason why I shouldnt just run it in its own for whole cycle instead of the adex?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ben_Dover said:


> So, had jab 2 Saturday of my measly 500mg test e and I'm getting itchy nipples already. Have been taking 0.5mg adex e3d, added in 10mg nolva ed now to see how that effects it. Obviously nolva is loads cheaper, any reason why I shouldnt just run it in its own for whole cycle instead of the adex?


Nova alone will stop estrogen binding at the nipple and will prevent gyno, but that's it...you would still want an ai to prevent bloat, reduction in libido, stopping your shbg from getting too high etc etc

There are side affects from having your e2 (estrogen) either too high or too low, its all about finding the right balance


----------



## bigbob33

Ben_Dover said:


> So, had jab 2 Saturday of my measly 500mg test e and I'm getting itchy nipples already. Have been taking 0.5mg adex e3d, added in 10mg nolva ed now to see how that effects it. Obviously nolva is loads cheaper, any reason why I shouldnt just run it in its own for whole cycle instead of the adex?


None at all mate


----------



## Ben_Dover

Thanks for replies guys, will use the remaining adex e3d and then just keep the nolva ed. See how things go


----------



## JANIKvonD

Oh..& I've had 4 ham shanks today. Test is kicking in


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> Oh..& I've had 4 ham shanks today. Test is kicking in


dirty wee banger


----------



## bigmitch69

Shoulder seems to have got better over the weekend. Chuffed about that.

Flat DB presses - up 2.5kg for the 4th week running 

Flat fly

Incline DB press

Skullcrushers

Pushdowns

3rd chicken and rice meal at 7 then steak and spuds about 9.30.

MOvember day 11


----------



## Galaxy

danMUNDY said:


> Nova alone will stop estrogen binding at the nipple and will prevent gyno, but that's it...you would still want an ai to prevent bloat, reduction in libido, stopping your shbg from getting too high etc etc
> 
> There are side affects from having your e2 (estrogen) either too high or too low, its all about finding the right balance


What does did you run on your last cycle mate?


----------



## Wasp

Got the biggest pump on today, never felt anything like it, trained my chest completely differently. My training has gone a bit crazy and split it like this: Chest & Triceps, Back & Biceps & Shoulders, Legs, day off, Repeat

Each session has around 3 exercises but a lot of volume on them, 5-6 working sets 6-15 reps pyramiding weight up.

I'm being slightly more careful with my food and not using any sauces, trying to avoid sugar completely. Cardio has gone up also.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Galaxy said:


> What does did you run on your last cycle mate?


I ran 1 aromasin tab per day, from previous bloods I had done Iv found out my e2 levels are the higher end of the range, along with test,deca and dbol it sky rocketed it, so that dose was able to keep me with a favourable ratio of test:estrogen

Stopped all bloat,got no puffy or itchy nips so stopped gyno in its trackscrushed my shbg (this wasn't even in range, whereas natty it's quite high lol)


----------



## Goodfella

Did chest and back today..

Flat Bench 100 x 14, 120kg x 6

Come at me bro's


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Did chest and back today..
> 
> Flat Bench 100 x 14, 120kg x 6
> 
> Come at me bro's


OK mate, why Chest & back? or are you doing one of those light/heavy sessions that Bad Alan does?


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> OK mate, why Chest & back? or are you doing one of those light/heavy sessions that Bad Alan does?


It's on my program, @ConP devised it for me mate, there's no light sessions haha.

High volume heavy weights


----------



## ConP

"light sessions"....? Yeah perhaps if he was injured lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Back & biceps (which I always dread)

Straight arm pull down

Wide grip pull down

Bb row

DB row

Incline curls

EZ curls

One arm preacher curls

Weight up 7lbs already, might need to ease up on the pizza a bit :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Goodfella said:


> Did chest and back today..
> 
> Flat Bench 100 x 14, 120kg x 6
> 
> Come at me bro's


how long u been with con mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

well....i had to skip the gym last night, not well at all. + having some breathing issues :mellow: get pretty bad anxiety so recon its that playing up. mrs working late tonight so no gym....mates back from america for a couple week, got a meal booked for tomorrow...so no gym. mrs works late on thurs....so no gym lol. so friday & sunday will need to be BEASTS!! tbh i need the time off...lower back has given way...so need to be sensible.

appetite is non existant....kids are all off school sick. just 1 of those times lol.

food today will be slightly less in cals...no point piling it in & not training


----------



## Goodfella

JANIKvonD said:


> how long u been with con mate?


Think 6 weeks now mate


----------



## Keeks

Bl00dy hell Jan, this man flu's spreading throughout UKM!!! Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Goodfella said:


> Think 6 weeks now mate


im gonna be taking on a mentor soon...a toss up between con, scarb & JP i recon


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Bl00dy hell Jan, this man flu's spreading throughout UKM!!! Hope ya feel better soon.


cheers cheeks....all of a sudden im feeling ace lol, strange how it comes & goes! also got a p!shup tomorrow so hopefully im alright for that


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers cheeks....all of a sudden im feeling ace lol, strange how it comes & goes! also got a p!shup tomorrow so hopefully im alright for that


Good, get rid of it before I come and stay, I don't want man flu!

And enjoy the p1shup! :beer:


----------



## Goodfella

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna be taking on a mentor soon...a toss up between con, scarb & JP i recon


I am loving working with Con mate, rapid reply on emails, doesnt mind my stupid questions, and what I like most is that he's getting me to train harder than I ever thought I could do before that coupled with following his diet to the tee has resulted in me looking my best ever at this weight on a V minimal (test only) cycle


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> It's on my program, @ConP devised it for me mate, there's no light sessions haha.
> 
> High volume heavy weights


Am not arguing, just curious. Sounds good:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Goodfella said:


> I am loving working with Con mate, rapid reply on emails, doesnt mind my stupid questions, and what I like most is that he's getting me to train harder than I ever thought I could do before that coupled with following his diet to the tee has resulted in me looking my best ever at this weight on a V minimal (test only) cycle


im gonna finish this bulk on my own...re-comp & cruise for a while....then get whoever i pick to prep me for a comp in 2015 (april/local). gives them a good 10month to play with


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Am not arguing, just curious. Sounds good:thumb:


scarb's boys do chest & back on same day too. might start myself tbh


----------



## Goodfella

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna finish this bulk on my own...re-comp & cruise for a while....then get whoever i pick to prep me for a comp in 2015 (april/local). gives them a good 10month to play with


Best way mate give them lots of time to assess how your body reacts to food/training


----------



## Goodfella

sxbarnes said:


> Am not arguing, just curious. Sounds good:thumb:


Lol didnt think you were arguing mate, I literally just follow my program and workout for any given day


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> scarb's boys do chest & back on same day too. might start myself tbh


Considering how little I work my chest at the moment, might be an idea. haha


----------



## Leeds89

Had my first tren panic attack this morning. Was delightful


----------



## onthebuild

Leeds89 said:


> Had my first tren panic attack this morning. Was delightful


What was the panic? You think you'd run out..?


----------



## sxbarnes

A day of highs and lows for me....

Legs - High Rep Squats

30x80kg

22x90kg

18x100kg

All PBs. So next week 90,100,110kg:thumb:

Whilst doing all of that, my form couldn't have been 100% as lower back pain crept in..

Even doing 150kgx30x2 Leg Press and Leg Ext to failure I couldn't concentrate enough so called it a day.

Of course 20 mins after leaving the gym, there was no back pain. Hopefully a bit of ibruprofen gel will sort it next week....

All body parts done this week so boring HIIT cardio every day now... zzzzzz


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

missed out my session yesterday, so went and did it today instead..

normally do mon/tues/thurs/fri but for this week it will be tues/weds/fri/sat then resume next week as normal

today was a heavy chest/tris session

flat bench

flat db flys (aggravated the **** out of a shoulder injury :sad

inc db press

inc skull crushers

straight bar push downs

ab crunches

i think i may have to drop flat flys for pec deck, did that last session and didnt seem to give me any bother, plus i get a better mind-muscle connection with it

also...has anyone got any info on that tb500 peptide, thinking about running it as even though i ahve had a couple weeks out the gym when i was on holiday, and been doing rehab stretches, its still not getting any better


----------



## sxbarnes

danMUNDY said:


> missed out my session yesterday, so went and did it today instead..
> 
> normally do mon/tues/thurs/fri but for this week it will be tues/weds/fri/sat then resume next week as normal
> 
> today was a heavy chest/tris session
> 
> flat bench
> 
> flat db flys (aggravated the **** out of a shoulder injury :sad
> 
> inc db press
> 
> inc skull crushers
> 
> straight bar push downs
> 
> ab crunches
> 
> i think i may have to drop flat flys for pec deck, did that last session and didnt seem to give me any bother, plus i get a better mind-muscle connection with it
> 
> also...has anyone got any info on that tb500 peptide, thinking about running it as even though i ahve had a couple weeks out the gym when i was on holiday, and been doing rehab stretches, its still not getting any better


My shoulder injury is the reverse. Can do flyes but not bench


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

sxbarnes said:


> My shoulder injury is the reverse. Can do flyes but not bench


benching and shoulder pressing aggravate it to an extent, but i really felt it during the flys, def gonna drop them for a while in favor of pec dec, maybe drop the weight a bit too and concentrate on the form/contraction and run something like tb500 or something like that to see if i helps in the long run


----------



## Galaxy

danMUNDY said:


> missed out my session yesterday, so went and did it today instead..
> 
> normally do mon/tues/thurs/fri but for this week it will be tues/weds/fri/sat then resume next week as normal
> 
> today was a heavy chest/tris session
> 
> flat bench
> 
> flat db flys (aggravated the **** out of a shoulder injury :sad
> 
> inc db press
> 
> inc skull crushers
> 
> straight bar push downs
> 
> ab crunches
> 
> i think i may have to drop flat flys for pec deck, did that last session and didnt seem to give me any bother, plus i get a better mind-muscle connection with it
> 
> also...has anyone got any info on that tb500 peptide, thinking about running it as even though i ahve had a couple weeks out the gym when i was on holiday, and been doing rehab stretches, its still not getting any better


Pscarb is the man to ask about peps


----------



## Wasp

Battered turkey steaks are a real success.

Only need 3 table spoons of standard flour (which coat 8 steaks nicely which is roughly 800g of turkey) 1 egg and some water, salt, pepper plus spices for the batter.

Seared off in non stick pan with a tea spoon of coconut oil and roasted for 20 minutes. Almost too good to be true.


----------



## Galaxy

sxbarnes said:


> A day of highs and lows for me....
> 
> Legs - High Rep Squats
> 
> 30x80kg
> 
> 22x90kg
> 
> 18x100kg
> 
> All PBs. So next week 90,100,110kg:thumb:
> 
> Whilst doing all of that, my form couldn't have been 100% as lower back pain crept in..
> 
> Even doing 150kgx30x2 Leg Press and Leg Ext to failure I couldn't concentrate enough so called it a day.
> 
> Of course 20 mins after leaving the gym, there was no back pain. Hopefully a bit of ibruprofen gel will sort it next week....
> 
> All body parts done this week so boring HIIT cardio every day now... zzzzzz


That amount of squats is just torture........... :lol:

Keep it up mate, I'd say your legs are completey fried after all that


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> That amount of squats is just torture........... :lol:
> 
> Keep it up mate, I'd say your legs are completey fried after all that


Cheers. :beer:The legs are having a lie down now haha. Aiming for 25x90kg next week.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Galaxy said:


> Pscarb is the man to ask about peps


was just reading up on a thread where he gave his dosing protcol for it, def gonna give it a go


----------



## Bad Alan

Chest;

Flat flyes superset/ flat bb bench

27.5kg x 12 on flyes each set into 3pl bench run three times 5,5,3 reps on flat

Incline db press 2 sets with 35kg DBS 12,11 reps 5 second negatives

Cable crossover superset/ wide push-ups 4 sets 10 reps crossover face plant push ups

Machine press 3 sets 6 reps

Quality workout and on zero carbs, now to fit 500g carbs into last 3 meals  deads tomorrow!

Hitting a "priming phase" from next week for all who don't read my journal, using some ridiculously high volume training to lean up and get body ready for next growth spurt. So be afraid lol as once I'm not fat anymore can start getting major food down!


----------



## bigmitch69

Leeds89 said:


> Had my first tren panic attack this morning. Was delightful


Tren cough?

Back and hams tonight.

Standing leg curl

BOR

Lat pull down

Rack pulls

Lower back still giving me a little ache but it's getting a lot better.


----------



## Leeds89

bigmitch69 said:


> Tren cough?
> 
> Back and hams tonight.
> 
> Standing leg curl
> 
> BOR
> 
> Lat pull down
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> Lower back still giving me a little ache but it's getting a lot better.


No mate no cough, woke up, felt shaky, sat down to let it pass but it felt like the walls were closing in and I could hardly breathe.

Felt better after getting some oats down me, probably because I went to bed hungry last night


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Leeds89 said:


> No mate no cough, woke up, felt shaky, sat down to let it pass but it felt like the walls were closing in and I could hardly breathe.
> 
> Felt better after getting some oats down me, probably because I went to bed hungry last night


Sounds enjoyable lol. I never had the minerals to try Tren due to these sort of sides and also the bad shutdown that most people report


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning men. feeling a fair bit better today....still wont have time for the gym tho lol, hit it hard on Friday! back & chest sesh I recon...then legs sunday....back to normal on Monday.


----------



## onthebuild

Morning fvckers! Felt mega hungry so got 2x sausage and bacon butties, 2x chocolate pastries, 2x kinder buenos, bowl of crunchy nut red and a mass shake down me before I start work 

will go to the gym later for either shoulders or chest, undecided as of yet!


----------



## bigmitch69

Leeds89 said:


> No mate no cough, woke up, felt shaky, sat down to let it pass but it felt like the walls were closing in and I could hardly breathe.
> 
> Felt better after getting some oats down me, probably because I went to bed hungry last night


That doesn't sound good. What tren are you running?

Rest day today. Got a couple hours at work then I'm picking up my friends Bully (my dogs brother) as he's staying with me while she goes to London. 2 Bull Terriers and a Jack Russell.......it's like having kids in the house!


----------



## Bad Alan

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Sounds enjoyable lol. I never had the minerals to try Tren due to these sort of sides and also the bad shutdown that most people report


Gay


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Bad Alan said:


> Gay


 :nono:

Its mainly the shutdown mate. I hate the thought of needing TRT at an early age. Its put me of cycling all together now


----------



## Bad Alan

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> :nono:
> 
> Its mainly the shutdown mate. I hate the thought of needing TRT at an early age. Its put me of cycling all together now


Yea fair enough mate was only jesting


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Bad Alan said:


> Yea fair enough mate was only jesting


I know mate, no worries


----------



## Wasp

Blew out of my **** this session. Not deadlift in a few weeks so ended going light, then I decided to get a total of 100 reps after my first 12 with 140kg, took a few sets and got there in the end. Need to work on my cardio lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Back day!

Deads from floor 220,240kg x 5

Shrugs 2 sets with 200kg each rest paused once

Latpulldowns one drop per set 10,6,20 rep

Machine rows 3 sets 15 reps includin forced reps all held at contraction for two count each rep

Great workout, ruined! Training on zero carbs is absolutely fine ATM just got to fit in 500g carbs between now and bed! This is a good start;

View attachment 140196


----------



## reza85

Bad Alan said:


> Back day!
> 
> Deads from floor 220,240kg x 5
> 
> Shrugs 2 sets with 200kg each rest paused once
> 
> Latpulldowns one drop per set 10,6,20 rep
> 
> Machine rows 3 sets 15 reps includin forced reps all held at contraction for two count each rep
> 
> Great workout, ruined! Training on zero carbs is absolutely fine ATM just got to fit in 500g carbs between now and bed! This is a good start;
> 
> View attachment 140196


Mate do U think u even come close to depletion carb wise on 500g a day ?

Pw meal looks good through in some coco pops and ur on to a winner


----------



## Bad Alan

reza85 said:


> Mate do U think u even come close to depletion carb wise on 500g a day ?
> 
> Pw meal looks good through in some coco pops and ur on to a winner


No mate, just messing with carb timing ATM trying to shift body comp with different training from next week too.


----------



## biglbs

Soooo,how is this bunch of slack jawed ******* doing in here?

Looking good,some more than others I see,loving all the 'action'plans being put together some real good(and bad)ones Imo

Think Big and be big guys,good luck all


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Yesterday after 14 hours of work I went home and crushed on the bed, so today (off day) after a huge sleep I was ready to hit the gym:

shoulders lateral raises

8kg dumbbells each side (I know it's not a lot) 15 reps x 3 sets

Military press (free weight)

a few sets warm up light and high reps 12-15

then 40kg x 5 reps x 4 sets

45 kg x 4 reps

50 x 3 reps (new PB!  )

barbell upright row (free weights)

35kg x 10 reps

40 x 8

45 x 6

50 x 4 (new PB  )

sit lateral rise

10kg x 6 reps x 3 sets

plate rise (10kg) 15 reps x 3 sets

shrugs (smith machine not counting the bar in here just the plates)

80kg x 15 reps

100kg x 12 reps

110 kg x 10 reps

115 kg x 8

120 x 6 x 2 sets (new PB )

then massive whey shake, steam room shower and now home so I guess I will attack a big meaty pizza..

Also I weighted myself in one of those fancy scales which they tell you your bf and everything else:

89.2 kg 17.9% body fat. Not bad considered I was 84kg and 18% bf 4 weeks ago:rolleyes:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Shoulders this morning, loads of volume, massive pump

Rotator warm up on cables

DB press

Smith press (TUT)

side raise dropsets

Front raise (ez bar)

Rear delt cables

machine shrugs SS reverse flys

Food today will be...

50g whey, 10g dextrose, 50g oats (pwo)

200g mince, 150g spuds

200g chicken in curry, 60g basmati rice

200g mince, 100g spuds

50g whey, 75g oats

undecied on dinner yet

Strength creeping up, will weigh in on saturday :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jabronies. was out on the p!sh last night...in at 3.30...up at 6 for work lol. feeling surprisingly OK....but me thinks im probably still p!shed :lol: expecting hangover to kick me in the teeth VERY soon.

got comments from all directions last night....not been out in AGEEES & the ego pumping done me good tbh. mate came back from America for a bit...not seen him in over a year....he couldn't get over the difference. felt good

foods shyte today...still not well & the kids are all off school sick too! just that time of year I suppose.

still not trained this week...hard sesh planned for tomorrow...cant wait!!! also be good to see if the anapolon & NPP has kicked in. will go heavy & test the water

have a good ane x


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> morning jabronies. was out on the p!sh last night...in at 3.30...up at 6 for work lol. feeling surprisingly OK....but me thinks im probably still p!shed :lol: expecting hangover to kick me in the teeth VERY soon.
> 
> got comments from all directions last night....not been out in AGEEES & the ego pumping done me good tbh. mate came back from America for a bit...not seen him in over a year....he couldn't get over the difference. felt good
> 
> foods shyte today...still not well & the kids are all off school sick too! just that time of year I suppose.
> 
> still not trained this week...hard sesh planned for tomorrow...cant wait!!! also be good to see if the anapolon & NPP has kicked in. will go heavy & test the water
> 
> have a good ane x


The amount I drink never matters, it the amount of sleep I get that determines the scale of the hangover... If that was me on 2.5 hours kip, i'd be suicidal by lunchtime... have fun :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

Just about to go train chest, did shoulders yesterday. Working sets were lower as I was going for supersets.

DB Press 34kg

+

Lateral Raise 16kg

+

Machine Facepulls 75kg

Repeat 3 times.

Barbell shrugs 140kg

+

DB shrugs 42.5kg

Shrugs felt a bit crap tbh barbell seemed very light. Like the idea of supersetting but I think I'll stick to heavy from now on, just fancied something different!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Afternoon poofters

Rest day for me, so just went and got some more food in, that's already been prepped and started to be devoured lol

So the area manager that was sorting my transfer, has decided after 6 weeks, has changed his mind and I can't stay at the new office on nights and have to go back to deliveries.. Last thing I want considering Xmas is fast coming up, obviously it would have been manic in the mail centre but now I have to go out and deliver the bastard, probably in the ****ing rain/snow no doubt..actually fuming :cursing:

Anyways, not gonna let it take my eye off the prize so gonna be smashing my calfs and shoulders tomorrow


----------



## JANIKvonD

danMUNDY said:


> Afternoon poofters
> 
> Rest day for me, so just went and got some more food in, that's already been prepped and started to be devoured lol
> 
> So the area manager that was sorting my transfer, has decided after 6 weeks, has changed his mind and I can't stay at the new office on nights and have to go back to deliveries.. Last thing I want considering Xmas is fast coming up, obviously it would have been manic in the mail centre but now I have to go out and deliver the bastard, probably in the ****ing rain/snow no doubt..actually fuming :cursing:
> 
> Anyways, not gonna let it take my eye off the prize so gonna be smashing my calfs and shoulders tomorrow


id hate the sorting office...see much more flange on the road


----------



## bigmitch69

Didn't sleep very well last night. My house guest was up every hour barking at random things thinking he was protecting the house. He has some separation issues due to past human males in his life leaving him. He gets funny when I leave the room etc. Soppy 4 stone beast.



Food

Oats and whey

Large jacket spud and 2 tins of tuna

Large jacket spud and 2 tins of tuna

Chicken and rice

Steak and spuds to come later

Shoulders this evening. Took it easy as last week I had a 'twinge'

Front presses

Side raises

Rear raises

All slow and controlled reps. In agony now but a good agony as I worked them hard not a painful agony.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

bigmitch69 said:


> Didn't sleep very well last night. My house guest was up every hour barking at random things thinking he was protecting the house. He has some separation issues due to past human males in his life leaving him. He gets funny when I leave the room etc. Soppy 4 stone beast.
> 
> View attachment 140274
> 
> 
> Food
> 
> Oats and whey
> 
> Large jacket spud and 2 tins of tuna
> 
> Large jacket spud and 2 tins of tuna
> 
> Chicken and rice
> 
> Steak and spuds to come later
> 
> Shoulders this evening. Took it easy as last week I had a 'twinge'
> 
> Front presses
> 
> Side raises
> 
> Rear raises
> 
> All slow and controlled reps. In agony now but a good agony as I worked them hard not a painful agony.


Sounds like my boarder terrier, always barks at the most random things, plus only god knows what she can see up the end of my garden in the pitch black but you open the patio doors up and she launhes herself up therr barking her head off, will do it all night lol mad bitch


----------



## reza85

bigmitch69 said:


> Didn't sleep very well last night. My house guest was up every hour barking at random things thinking he was protecting the house. He has some separation issues due to past human males in his life leaving him. He gets funny when I leave the room etc. Soppy 4 stone beast.
> 
> View attachment 140274
> 
> 
> Food
> 
> Oats and whey
> 
> Large jacket spud and 2 tins of tuna
> 
> Large jacket spud and 2 tins of tuna
> 
> Chicken and rice
> 
> Steak and spuds to come later
> 
> Shoulders this evening. Took it easy as last week I had a 'twinge'
> 
> Front presses
> 
> Side raises
> 
> Rear raises
> 
> All slow and controlled reps. In agony now but a good agony as I worked them hard not a painful agony.


Love bull terriers but I'm not allowed as I been told they are to ugly lol


----------



## bigmitch69

reza85 said:


> Love bull terriers but I'm not allowed as I been told they are to ugly lol


They are beautiful dogs. My ex said they were ugly but soon fell in love with them.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> They are beautiful dogs.* My **ex** said they were ugly *but soon fell in love with them.


says it all really :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers. damn I had a good 11hr kip lol..., altho I've got a pretty nasty cough this morning. the long awaited gym sesh tonight...has had to be cut short, as im taking the kids to see the chrimbo lights go on. blast chest & quads...then get out.

food-

4slice toast with meatpaste.

link & cheese roll, caramel slice

2cans tuna, 2jacket spuds

300g pork 100g rice

300g pork, 100g rice

2cans tuna jacket spud

2/3 of a cheesecake

300g chicken (homemade tikka) rice, nan.

6eggs with cheese & milk.

2lt fat milk

once again ive forgot my mid week NPP jab lol...might just take it out all together


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Back from a calf's/shoulder workout, shoulders were doing fine up till the last exercise (db press) and bang...shape shooting pain again, hoping its just a rotator cuff inpingnent, but assuming the worse maybe a bicep tendon tear where it meets my shoulder (if you can imagine the crease where the top of the bicep meets the bottom of the front/middle dealt) when pressing that's where the pain is. So ****ed off about it 

Anyways I did

Standing calf raise

Lateral db raises

Rear db fly's

Seated db press...even keeping the weight light gave me trouble,

Ab work

Tempted to go see the doctor to see what's going on with it

Gonna prep some food and got my last night shift before I go back onto deliveries, not looking forward to that one bit


----------



## sxbarnes

danMUNDY said:


> Back from a calf's/shoulder workout, shoulders were doing fine up till the last exercise (db press) and bang...shape shooting pain again, hoping its just a rotator cuff inpingnent, but assuming the worse maybe a bicep tendon tear where it meets my shoulder (if you can imagine the crease where the top of the bicep meets the bottom of the front/middle dealt) when pressing that's where the pain is. So ****ed off about it
> 
> Anyways I did
> 
> Standing calf raise
> 
> Lateral db raises
> 
> Rear db fly's
> 
> Seated db press...even keeping the weight light gave me trouble,
> 
> Ab work
> 
> Tempted to go see the doctor to see what's going on with it
> 
> Gonna prep some food and got my last night shift before I go back onto deliveries, not looking forward to that one bit


Take care of that shoulder mate. They are pigs at recovery


----------



## JANIKvonD

Couple of today's eats


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

sxbarnes said:


> Take care of that shoulder mate. They are pigs at recovery


True say mate! It's the 3rd one Iv had in 5/6 years, gonna give it another week of stretches and ice, if no improvements I'll be off to the doctors


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Din dins


----------



## JANIKvonD

danMUNDY said:


> Din dins
> 
> View attachment 140327


& xbox for afters I see  good man (ps4 rules)


----------



## bigmitch69

Shoulder sore this morning so it's not 100% better. Bought a heat pad from chemist to use on it.

Legpress

Bicep curl machine

Hack squat

Leg ext

Feeling a little sick this evening. Hopefully it's not man flu or anything.


----------



## bigbob33

Accidentally had 4 hours tattooing done, no training till the morning lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

bigmitch69 said:


> Shoulder sore this morning so it's not 100% better. Bought a heat pad from chemist to use on it.
> 
> Legpress
> 
> Bicep curl machine
> 
> Hack squat
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> Feeling a little sick this evening. Hopefully it's not man flu or anything.


You got a bum shoulder too Mitch?


----------



## bigmitch69

danMUNDY said:


> You got a bum shoulder too Mitch?


Yeah had a twinge on my last set of BNP last week. It was agony over the weekend but was ok for chest on Monday. Thursday I did front presses which was a lot more comfortable and end of the session felt alright but this morning it was painful again.


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> True say mate! It's the 3rd one Iv had in 5/6 years, gonna give it another week of stretches and ice, if no improvements I'll be off to the doctors


Get some peptides in you mate,,,,


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

biglbs said:


> Get some peptides in you mate,,,,


Was thinking maybe tb500, anything youd recommend matey?


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> Was thinking maybe tb500, anything youd recommend matey?


Well being Beta 4 specific it should help out buddy,it will help promote new pathways for bloodflow,if used consistently,i think this one has been used in lab tests for helping out weak hearts too,not that this is a problem for you,but anyhow good choice mate,though ghrp2 will also help if it is a tissue issue:lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

biglbs said:


> Well being Beta 4 specific it should help out buddy,it will help promote new pathways for bloodflow,if used consistently,i think this one has been used in lab tests for helping out weak hearts too,not that this is a problem for you,but anyhow good choice mate,though ghrp2 will also help if it is a tissue issue:lol:


Until I get it looked at, can't say for sure what the problem is...It happened the first week of October but i went away for two weeks after that so was totally rested, but alas.. As soon as I was back in the gym its still there, have been stretching it out in between sessions but no avail..def need something to help it along, can't afford to have any set backs


----------



## Ben_Dover

bigmitch69 said:


> They are beautiful dogs. My ex said they were ugly but soon fell in love with them.


Hideous looking dogs, they scare me... Even the most soppy ones I would cross the road with my kids... Just something in my head tells me to not trust them (and yes I know it's down to the owners)...

Back on track, food today ben ****e as I had to drive to Essex to pick up some glass for a job (got a shout out from dev on radio1 though at 5:30am haha

Whey & oats

Bacon double cheeseburger meal

Chilli and rice

Chinese for dinner

:no:


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> Couple of today's eats


Haha loving the Pyrex mixing bowl :lol:


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> Until I get it looked at, can't say for sure what the problem is...It happened the first week of October but went away for two weeks after that so was totally rested, but alas.. As soon as I was back in the gym iota still there, have been stretching it out in between sessions but no avail..def need something to help it along, can't afford to have any set backs


Can you post a pic and point to where pain is?


----------



## phoenix1980

danMUNDY said:


> Afternoon poofters
> 
> Rest day for me, so just went and got some more food in, that's already been prepped and started to be devoured lol
> 
> So the area manager that was sorting my transfer, has decided after 6 weeks, has changed his mind and I can't stay at the new office on nights and have to go back to deliveries.. Last thing I want considering Xmas is fast coming up, obviously it would have been manic in the mail centre but now I have to go out and deliver the bastard, probably in the ****ing rain/snow no doubt..actually fuming :cursing:
> 
> Anyways, not gonna let it take my eye off the prize so gonna be smashing my calfs and shoulders tomorrow


Go see your union rep, our reps in my mail center are always after the slightest whiff of ****ery to get their teeth into lol. @barsnack pics  where are they, need to crack one out


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

biglbs said:


> Can you post a pic and point to where pain is?


if you imagine im doing a seated db press..not a rear double bi lol, when i push the weight i get a horrible sharp pain in the area circled..if i prod and squeeze around it it doesnt cause me any pain or discomfort, leading me to to think its something internal


----------



## Ben_Dover

That's a sh1t circle haha only just saw it, you warm up rotator cuff?


----------



## bigmitch69

Ben_Dover said:


> Hideous looking dogs, they scare me... Even the most soppy ones I would cross the road with my kids... Just something in my head tells me to not trust them (and yes I know it's down to the owners)...
> 
> Back on track, food today ben ****e as I had to drive to Essex to pick up some glass for a job (got a shout out from dev on radio1 though at 5:30am haha
> 
> Whey & oats
> 
> Bacon double cheeseburger meal
> 
> Chilli and rice
> 
> Chinese for dinner
> 
> :no:


5 minutes with my dogs and i reckon you'd see how daft and harmless they are. But agree with you about not trusting dogs etc with kids. All dogs have sharp teeth! And i would cross the road aswell because when these dogs are walking they are like trains and being dopey they have no spacual awareness. Always knocking things over.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

phoenix1980 said:


> Go see your union rep, our reps in my mail center are always after the slightest whiff of ****ery to get their teeth into lol. @barsnack pics  where are they, need to crack one out


i will be when i get back to my old office, the union rep at the mail centre where i have my last shift tonight couldnt really do anything as it wasnt an official transfer, basically there was a guy in the mail center on a conduct code, and he was gonna swap him with me, and up untill monday it seemed liek it was a done deal, then all of a sudden he changed his mind

what im gonna do though get my DOM to do an official transfer for me, and just wait for a vacancy to come up, not sure how long it will take, but at least i can get the ball rolling


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ben_Dover said:


> That's a sh1t circle haha only just saw it, you warm up rotator cuff?


lol its the best ms paint can do, i do most of the time but every now and then i just crack on with the workout without even thinking about it


----------



## Ben_Dover

bigmitch69 said:


> 5 minutes with my dogs and i reckon you'd see how daft and harmless they are. But agree with you about not trusting dogs etc with kids. All dogs have sharp teeth! And i would cross the road aswell because when these dogs are walking they are like trains and being dopey they have no spacual awareness. Always knocking things over.


Not saying they aren't lovely mate, think the media has brainwashed me with that breed. My gay little dog has sharp teeth but my 2 year old rides him and he is twice his weight... Doesn't even bat an eyelid haha


----------



## phoenix1980

danMUNDY said:


> i will be when i get back to my old office, the union rep at the mail centre where i have my last shift tonight couldnt really do anything as it wasnt an official transfer, basically there was a guy in the mail center on a conduct code, and he was gonna swap him with me, and up untill monday it seemed liek it was a done deal, then all of a sudden he changed his mind
> 
> what im gonna do though get my DOM to do an official transfer for me, and just wait for a vacancy to come up, not sure how long it will take, but at least i can get the ball rolling


Good luck hope you get there in the end, xmas pressure starts Dec 3rd cant wait for all the manpower and xmas casuals to start we just get bumped out our area and left to try find work. I did the nightshifts last year 68hrs a week this year im just doing earlies over 7 days.


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> if you imagine im doing a seated db press..not a rear double bi lol, when i push the weight i get a horrible sharp pain in the area circled..if i prod and squeeze around it it doesnt cause me any pain or discomfort, leading me to to think its something internal
> 
> View attachment 140350


mm That is where an impingement may show,however it mat be a pull,if you do upright rows does it hurt/front raises?


----------



## Ben_Dover

danMUNDY said:


> lol its the best ms paint can do, i do most of the time but every now and then i just crack on with the workout without even thinking about it


I used to get horrendous pain when doing all presses but since doing 5mins on cables before each workout I has gone.

Set cables at waist height, do 20 reps in (like a right hook boxing) then 20 out, then set it at floor level lift handle to bicep pose and do like a right angle to floor then to ceiling.

Hard to explain :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

phoenix1980 said:


> Good luck hope you get there in the end, xmas pressure starts Dec 3rd cant wait for all the manpower and xmas casuals to start we just get bumped out our area and left to try find work. I did the nightshifts last year 68hrs a week this year im just doing earlies over 7 days.


its a **** situation with the casuals and man power staff...i swear it would actually cost RM less to just pay us the overtime to do what they do, but i recon they are just cutting their noses to spite their face as it were

me to mate, its the first time i hadnt felt stress at work for 8 weeks, dreading going back on earlies but if i have to play the waiting game then so be it


----------



## phoenix1980

It is a farce , I think the cwu are trying to get a pay improvment for manpower some of them are not bad ppl good workers bette than some of the Ive been here 30yrs Im god [email protected] you can get lol. Anyway gonna log got to be up at 4.30am a time you'll know very well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

biglbs said:


> mm That is where an impingement may show,however it mat be a pull,if you do upright rows does it hurt/front raises?


havent done either of them in god knows how long, plus they arnt part of my program..i could try them tomoz to see if they do cause me any pain..

i feel it a bit when flat benching, but only during the first couple warm up sets, worked up to 100kg for my working set on tuesday and that gave me no bother, lat raises aggrevate it on my heavy set, and rear flies and inc db press gave no bother what so ever, but i feel the most pain during flat db flies and seated shoulder pressing, with a bar/smith/and dbs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

phoenix1980 said:


> It is a farce , I think the cwu are trying to get a pay improvment for manpower some of them are not bad ppl good workers bette than some of the Ive been here 30yrs Im god [email protected] you can get lol. Anyway gonna log got to be up at 4.30am a time you'll know very well


thanks for reminding me 

have a good one mate


----------



## biglbs

danMUNDY said:


> havent done either of them in god knows how long, plus they arnt part of my program..i could try them tomoz to see if they do cause me any pain..
> 
> i feel it a bit when flat benching, but only during the first couple warm up sets, worked up to 100kg for my working set on tuesday and that gave me no bother, lat raises aggrevate it on my heavy set, and rear flies and inc db press gave no bother what so ever, but i feel the most pain during flat db flies and seated shoulder pressing, with a bar/smith/and dbs


Try peps as said with Rc movements to free things and get a balance back into shoulder if no improvement in 4 weeks it could be a real issue mate,DO NOTHING THAT HURT=rule 1..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening men, did a chest sesh tonight..felt sh!t & had no energy...but was pleasantly surprised 

Bb bench- (no spotter)

60kg x 15

100kg x 22 PB

100kg x 12

100kg x 12 > 60kg x failure

Fukin didn't expect that lol. Tbh Ive been stronger...but always stopped at 20 lol so PB by default

Decline cable flys

3sets x 15ish

Machine press dropset-

130kg ( stack) x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

I then stepped on the scales to find I'm 6kg up in 2 weeks 

Tri extension

5sets stack x 20-failure

DB flys

2sets @ 25kg a side x failure

Done. Looking very full & happy as fuk with that tbh.

Only 2 weeks in ffs!!!!!?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Today mixed back and legs (was long time I wasn't mixing this two but I was feeling so lazy so this change kept me motivated for the day)

Started with deadlifts (stiff legs deadlifts)

(I know for most of you that's baby weights but I like to stay lighter on this and keep my technique the better possible)

60kg x 15reps

70kg x 15 reps

80kg x 12

90 x 10

100 x 8

100 x 5

Leg press

120kg x 10 reps x 2 sets

140kg x 8

160 x 7

180 x 6

190 x 4

Seated Row

40 kg x 15

50 kg x 12

60 kg x 10

65kg x 8 x 2 sets (that was the max weights in that dang cable pin machine)

Calf Raise Standing Press

40 kg x 12 reps

50 kg x 10

50 x 8

60 x 6

Done. I could do more but today was not one of my best days so that was way better than staying home.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> Haha loving the Pyrex mixing bowl :lol:


haha, cant fit sh!t in a standard bowl


----------



## bigbob33

Chest done, Hammerstrength up to 75kg per side, weighted Dips 20 kg on belt, decline bench 100kg, cable crossovers 50kg per side and then finished with some tricep. Work  weight coming up slowly


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, cant fit sh!t in a standard bowl


Pyrex rocks! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tea time


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> Tea time


Pr1ck- I had chicken and feckin rice, would have killed for that fish and is that a wee single sausage in there too


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> Pr1ck- I had chicken and feckin rice, would have killed for that fish and is that a wee single sausage in there too


  2 wee single sausages mate. Was fuking beautiful


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> Tea time


Is there any chips under that whole cod???


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> Is there any chips under that whole cod???


There was a mountain of chips mate


----------



## husky

JANIKvonD said:


> 2 wee single sausages mate. Was fuking beautiful


mate in weegieland if you buy a single sausage you get two as the norm same at yours?


----------



## Leeds89

Making some quality progress at the moment, will be making even more next week when I move out this noisy fvcking house full of Italians doing coke off my kitchen table!

Appetite is still going strong thanks to the tren, keep having panic episodes when I'm hungry though. Just had one half hour ago, 250g of pasta sorted it out... it's weird, heart starts racing and get the sweats, start feeling dizzy, get some carbs down me = I'm fine... Anyone have any experience with this on tren? :confused1:

Here's a photo from today with a gay instagram filter on it, enjoy


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I am probably the only man in the world who gets killed appetite by tren..

edit: nevermind, I enjoy eating like a pig when I am hungry and I (literarily) push food into my mouth when my appetite's dead like today.


----------



## Leeds89

IronJohnDoe said:


> I am probably the only man in the world who gets killed appetite by tren..
> 
> edit: nevermind, I enjoy eating like a pig when I am hungry and I (literarily) push food into my mouth when my appetite's dead like today.


Funnily enough my I never noticed any sides when I was running tren E a while back. Possible the gear was bunk tbh, but every time I've run tren a I get a lot of sides, both good and bad.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Leeds89 said:


> Funnily enough my I never noticed any sides when I was running tren E a while back. Possible the gear was bunk tbh, but every time I've run tren a I get a lot of sides, both good and bad.


I know it's legit, the good thing is my sides are almost none. Strength just going higher and higher together with focused gym aggression, but about appetite, some days are good and I can eat a lion and other days I have to push the food in.

Maybe it's the halodrol stack, anyway I am not concerned as I can eat at least maintenance on the few "bad" appetite days and on the others I get above it. Sides minimal and good gains just the only annoying thing is this "roller coaster tycoon appetite"


----------



## Leeds89

IronJohnDoe said:


> I know it's legit, the good thing is my sides are almost none. Strength just going higher and higher together with focused gym aggression, but about appetite, some days are good and I can eat a lion and other days I have to push the food in.
> 
> Maybe it's the halodrol stack, anyway I am not concerned as I can eat at least maintenance on the few "bad" appetite days and on the others I get above it. Sides minimal and good gains just the only annoying thing is this "roller coaster tycoon appetite"


Never used H-Drol mate, but I find with ANY orals I take my appetite is crushed. Not touched Dbol in years because of this.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Leeds89 said:


> Never used H-Drol mate, but I find with ANY orals I take my appetite is crushed. Not touched Dbol in years because of this.


That's it then, probably it's the orals thing.


----------



## sxbarnes

Leeds89 said:


> Making some quality progress at the moment, will be making even more next week when I move out this noisy fvcking house full of Italians doing coke off my kitchen table!
> 
> Appetite is still going strong thanks to the tren, keep having panic episodes when I'm hungry though. Just had one half hour ago, 250g of pasta sorted it out... it's weird, heart starts racing and get the sweats, start feeling dizzy, get some carbs down me = I'm fine... Anyone have any experience with this on tren? :confused1:
> 
> Great pic but only if you got burnt! Anything better perhaps:thumb:
> 
> Here's a photo from today with a gay instagram filter on it, enjoy
> 
> View attachment 140416


Great pics but only if you got burnt/Anything better????


----------



## Leeds89

sxbarnes said:


> Great pics but only if you got burnt/Anything better????


Lol they had the lights turned off in the gym at this point, just before closing time so was best I could do! You can actually see the picture better in black and white, can't make much out in the colour version. Will get some more pics done soon.


----------



## sxbarnes

haha no worries mate. Think mine mine might benefit from some light intervention too! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

husky said:


> mate in weegieland if you buy a single sausage you get two as the norm same at yours?


Yeh same here mate, choking for another one for breakfast lol.


----------



## paulandabbi

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh same here mate, choking for another one for breakfast lol.


Aup mate, who was it that won the cut comp? Never got to see the winner


----------



## small for now

Just jabbed quads, trained legs friday was amazing, was sick into my pocket mmm.


----------



## onthebuild

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, who was it that won the cut comp? Never got to see the winner


It was that cvnt bigmitch.

Don't think he even trains :whistling:

Not even jelly brahs


----------



## Paz1982

the new 5x5 stronglift training seems to be going well for me, strength going up every session...

the dbols blown me up like a fcuking balloon as well, up 9lb in 16 days


----------



## paulandabbi

onthebuild said:


> It was that cvnt bigmitch.
> 
> Don't think he even trains :whistling:
> 
> Not even jelly brahs


Haha, no one can see the green eyed monster lmao

Cheers


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chest Monday, strength on the up :thumb:

Incline smith (up to 80kg)

hammer press (70kg)

Flat db press (28kg)

Flys dropsets (22kg>12kg)

V bar pushdown (70kg)

10mins on the treamdmill


----------



## JANIKvonD

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, who was it that won the cut comp? Never got to see the winner


1st - bigmitch

2nd - keeks

3rd - JANIKvonD (robbed)


----------



## paulandabbi

JANIKvonD said:


> 1st - bigmitch
> 
> 2nd - keeks
> 
> 3rd - JANIKvonD (robbed)


Haha, cheers for that mate.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 1st - bigmitch
> 
> 2nd - keeks
> 
> 3rd - JANIKvonD (robbed)


If you cut on cakes and stuff and still looked ace from it, you should p1ss this comp Jan! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning troopers !! new week...time to kick this shizzle into gear after a poor previous!!

had a pretty chilled out weekend..did some shopping...had a couple naps...couple dips  ...& a couple early nights. actually cant wait for chrimbo!!...or even the chrimbo music  got young kids so get rite in the mood for it.

food today-

9am- 300g pork, 100g rice

10am- link/cheese/onion/tom sauce baguette & a caramel slice

12.30- 250g chicken, pack of micro rice

2.30- 2cans tuna, 2jacket spuds

4.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud

6pm- train chest & back

1lt milk PWO

8pm- 350g chicken (homemade curry) rice/nan etc

10pm- 1lt milk

gonna change my training split....really want to bring up my shoulders to freakiness this blast. so..

mon- chest & back

wed- legs

fri- delts & arms

sun- chest & back

mon- legs

wed- delts & arms

fri- chest & back

sun- legs

mon- delts & arms

wed- chest & back

fri - legs

sun- delts & arms

repeat..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> If you cut on cakes and stuff and still looked ace from it, you should p1ss this comp Jan! :thumb:


cakes will be my trade secret if I ever make it pro keeks....keep that 1 under you're hat


----------



## JANIKvonD

First couple meals


----------



## sxbarnes

Back Bis Abs Obs done.

No PBs....

Lat pulldown

T Bar rows

DB pullovers

BB rows

Bicep machine

Cable Pullover

Free Standing Cable Pulldown

Cable Bicep curls

Rev Pec Deck (rear delts)

Lat Hang (managed 20 secs!) Gonna be a struggle that one, haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

changing my routine about....fancy giving chest & back a go together, whats a good pairing of exercises?

was thinking

flat DB's

single arm Tbar rows (forgot what u call them lol..basically rowing 1 end of a BB with weight).

decline BB

hammer pulldowns

cable crossovers

straight arm lateral pushdowns

thoughts?


----------



## sxbarnes

@Goodfella pairs them up doesn't he?

Delts & arms seems like an easy day in comparison


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> changing my routine about....fancy giving chest & back a go together, whats a good pairing of exercises?
> 
> was thinking
> 
> flat DB's
> 
> single arm Tbar rows (forgot what u call them lol..basically rowing 1 end of a BB with weight).
> 
> decline BB
> 
> hammer pulldowns
> 
> cable crossovers
> 
> straight arm lateral pushdowns
> 
> thoughts?


Meadows rows mate

Looks like a good plan but I'd do dips and chins as well then finish with your isolations cable x and lat pushdowns


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> @Goodfella pairs them up doesn't he?
> 
> Delts & arms seems like an easy day in comparison


Not if you train delts until you're sick it isn't


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Not if you train delts until you're sick it isn't


You quoting from experience Ben? Nearly chucked up after my squats last week though


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You quoting from experience Ben? Nearly chucked up after my squats last week though


Not been sick but been close with strict OHP's


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Meadows rows mate
> 
> Looks like a good plan but I'd do dips and chins as well then finish with your isolations cable x and lat pushdowns


cheers benji...will do :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

had a chest and tris tut workout today chap,

chest press machine (didnt hurt my shoulder too much  )

pec dec

inc db press

inc skull crushers

straight bar pushdowns

was good to have a workout that didnt make my shoulder feel like it had contracted aids, the chest press and pec dec certainly helped, felt a tiny twinge on the inc db press but only just  will probably use the shoulder press machine for a little while too just to help the healing

will give it one last week of R.I.C.E. then will look at some peps to help. may even just get them anyways to help speed things along

right off to eat and get massive :thumb:


----------



## Wasp

Most muscular fly by..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did a cheeky chest & back sesh

Flat DB press-

17.5 each hand x 10

35kg x 10

Dropset..

50kg x 10

40kg x failure

22.5kg x failure

Meadows rows-

1 plate x 10

2plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Hammer pulldowns-

75kg x 10

75kg x. 10

75kg x 10

*very slow negs*

Cable crossovers-

27.5kg a side x 10

27.5kg x 8

22.5 kg x failure

22.5kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

40kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x. 10

35kg x failure

Flat smith (decline bench was busy)

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

Dropset..

110kg x failure

90kg x failure

60kg x failure

Close to spewing doing the meadows rows


----------



## Ben_Dover

Legs & biceps

Extensions

10x49, 10x70, 10x91, 10x119 (x2)

Leg press

20x130, 20x170, 20x210 rp10 rp8, rp5 (closest I've ever been to puking)

Hacks SS SLDL (raised feet)

10x80 / 10x45 (x3)

100 rep toe press

25x178>133>88>49 (x3)

Seated curls

10x16>10 (x3)

EZ curls

10x30 (x3)


----------



## JANIKvonD

feeling pretty good today...appetite is comin back more day by day. keep forgetting to jab tho :lol: fukin nightmare. so pinned 750mg test & 750mg deca today. also got an outbreak of spots on my chin...dunno if its due to the back end of a viral thing or gear related...but ive started back on the Accutane again just incase.

bloated belly I had is WAY down now...looking much fuller too. getting some cracking pumps during training too.

food today-

-7whole eggs scrambled with milk

-can tuna, 1/2 pack curry rice, 1/2 tub coleslaw

-250g chicken 1 jacket spud

-250g chicken 1 jacket spud

-250g chicken 1 jacket spud

-2 whole pizzas (4 cheeses & a pepperoni)

-1lt milk & PB

rest day. mrs has started back full time again so not gonna see her very much AT ALL! does night shift too so it'll be a case of "hi" "bye"....maybe a quick dip too :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> feeling pretty good today...appetite is comin back more day by day. keep forgetting to jab tho :lol: fukin nightmare. so pinned 750mg test & 750mg deca today. also got an outbreak of spots on my chin...dunno if its due to the back end of a viral thing or gear related...but ive started back on the Accutane again just incase.
> 
> bloated belly I had is WAY down now...looking much fuller too. getting some cracking pumps during training too.
> 
> food today-
> 
> -7whole eggs scrambled with milk
> 
> -can tuna, 1/2 pack curry rice, 1/2 tub coleslaw
> 
> -250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> -250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> -250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> -2 whole pizzas (4 cheeses & a pepperoni)
> 
> -1lt milk & PB
> 
> rest day. mrs has started back full time again so not gonna see her very much AT ALL! does night shift too so it'll be a case of "hi" "bye"....maybe a quick dip too :lol:


How many cals is that lot mate?

I've had about 5 people say to me, fcuk me your piling on the weight... Im only eating about 3200 and 500mg gear  :blink:

Dunno what to do as some is definitely bloat / water / fat :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ben_Dover said:


> How many cals is that lot mate?
> 
> I've had about 5 people say to me, fcuk me your piling on the weight... Im only eating about 3200 and 500mg gear :blink:
> 
> Dunno what to do as some is definitely bloat / water / fat :lol:


fuk knows mate...prob about 5-6000cals id say.

if I were you id stick to you're guns & keep the bulk going steady....if it is water...you can lower carbs & up the vitC & water intake toward the end. too many ppl brick it when ppl start with the comments about the extra weight lol & drop the cals. end up going in circles & not progressing.

this you're first cycle?


----------



## Delboy GLA

Ben_Dover said:


> How many cals is that lot mate?
> 
> I've had about 5 people say to me, fcuk me your piling on the weight... Im only eating about 3200 and 500mg gear :blink:
> 
> Dunno what to do as some is definitely bloat / water / fat :lol:


I've had mixed comments like that in the gym aswell but my waist has only went up by an inch and at least half of that is bloat and water. Couple that to 15lbs on the scales in the last 3 weeks and i know i'm doing something right.

Inevitable some bad weight will come but i reckon as long as you keep an eye on it mate be easy enough to cut it this is my first proper bulk aswell ive always went with a lean gains approach and it just takes forever. Be worth it to get some size on


----------



## Ben_Dover

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows mate...prob about 5-6000cals id say.
> 
> if I were you id stick to you're guns & keep the bulk going steady....if it is water...you can lower carbs & up the vitC & water intake toward the end. too many ppl brick it when ppl start with the comments about the extra weight lol & drop the cals. end up going in circles & not progressing.
> 
> this you're first cycle?


Not my first mate but the last one was just jumping on the band wagon not knowing what I was doing and eating nowhere near enough...

Ill just stick with it :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

At 13st 9 your maintenance is about 2700cals Ben. So your 500 over. How much weight you put on so far?


----------



## Ben_Dover

sxbarnes said:


> At 13st 9 your maintenance is about 2700cals Ben. So your 500 over. How much weight you put on so far?


I was 14'6 on saturday in 3 weeks...


----------



## sxbarnes

Ben_Dover said:


> I was 14'6 on saturday in 3 weeks...


 Thats probably about right mate. Im up from 14 13 to 15 5 and I'm disappointed with that really. Keep cracking on! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover

sxbarnes said:


> Thats probably about right mate. Im up from 14 13 to 15 5 and I'm disappointed with that really. Keep cracking on! :thumb:


My clothes we're tight as it was, definitely an Xmas shop in order :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ben_Dover said:


> My clothes we're tight as it was, definitely an Xmas shop in order :lol:


Haha I keep going from xl xxl to xxxl and back again:thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Hello men

Had a heavy Hams and back session today,

Laying ham curl

Lat pull down

Rack pull

Seated row

Worked up from 60 to 180 on rack pulls, rewarding myself with a steak that covers half my dinner plate haha



Booya


----------



## JANIKvonD

just looking back my past years progress.. hoping to progress at the same rate

june 2012-



aug 2013-


----------



## Leeds89

Quick update photos from today's session


----------



## Ben_Dover

Fcuking posers....

It's TUUUUESDAAAAAAY










:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella

Squats tonight...

150kg x 6 - p1ss

160kg x 4 - p1ss

180kg x 2 - fcuk me that felt heavy lol


----------



## bigmitch69

Morning fcukers. Hope everyone is enjoying their week. Half way to weekend :thumb: I'm sure this will cheer you all up but I've had a sickness bug over the weekend. That has now stopped but everything is coming out the other end now. Not good for a bulk.

Last week weighed in at 98kg but I don't even want to know what I am now. I'm hoping it will pass soon. Even if I just get legs in this Friday I'll be happy. Lower back and shoulder are getting a good rest though.

I will be starting cycle soon. Test and deca with dbol. But I'll drop dbol if it effects appetite and replace with test prop or test suspense.

So apart from trying to hold food down and always being close to the dunny all I'm doing for next day or so is keeping my fluids up, eating what I can, resting and growing my tash


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> Morning fcukers. Hope everyone is enjoying their week. Half way to weekend :thumb: I'm sure this will cheer you all up but I've had a sickness bug over the weekend. That has now stopped but everything is coming out the other end now. Not good for a bulk.
> 
> Last week weighed in at 98kg but I don't even want to know what I am now. I'm hoping it will pass soon. Even if I just get legs in this Friday I'll be happy. Lower back and shoulder are getting a good rest though.
> 
> I will be starting cycle soon. Test and deca with dbol. *But I'll drop dbol if it effects appetite *and replace with test prop or test suspense.
> 
> So apart from trying to hold food down and always being close to the dunny all I'm doing for next day or so is keeping my fluids up, eating what I can, resting and growing my tash


Im struggling with appetite mate...Dbol did it to be before & I recon the anapolon is doing the same. last day tomorrow of the first 20day block...then 20days off...so will tell for sure by the weekend


----------



## onthebuild

bigmitch69 said:


> Morning fcukers. Hope everyone is enjoying their week. Half way to weekend :thumb: I'm sure this will cheer you all up but I've had a sickness bug over the weekend. That has now stopped but everything is coming out the other end now. Not good for a bulk.
> 
> Last week weighed in at 98kg but I don't even want to know what I am now. I'm hoping it will pass soon. Even if I just get legs in this Friday I'll be happy. Lower back and shoulder are getting a good rest though.
> 
> I will be starting cycle soon. Test and deca with dbol. But I'll drop dbol if it effects appetite and replace with test prop or test suspense.
> 
> So apart from trying to hold food down and always being close to the dunny all I'm doing for next day or so is keeping my fluids up, eating what I can, resting and growing my tash


Lets see some progress pics then! I am of course talking about the tash 



JANIKvonD said:


> Im struggling with appetite mate...Dbol did it to be before & I recon the anapolon is doing the same. last day tomorrow of the first 20day block...then 20days off...so will tell for sure by the weekend


How do you rate it in comparison to dbol? Similar, better, a load of pish?


----------



## sxbarnes

Rehab day.... Chest, Shoulders, Tris

RC stretches

Dips

DB Flyes (no shoulder clicking this week)

DB Shoulder Press

Skullcrushers

Top of the Head Press

CG Bench Press

Tricep pushdowns

Facepulls

Lat Raises (pulleys)

Ran out of time!

Chest is still a big problem. Couldn't bench 40kg, right shoulder just doesn't want to know. Going to try and work out which part of shoulder is affected and see if there are any exercises for that, apart from RC stretches. :cursing:

The good news is that I'm slowly going heavier again on shoulders so they should improve over the coming months.

HIIT cardio tomorrow Thurs Grrr

Legs day Fri. May do some Calves for the first time since 1998 , if not completely fcuked by my squatting. Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Lets see some progress pics then! I am of course talking about the tash
> 
> How do you rate it in comparison to dbol? Similar, better, a load of pish?


my strength has taken a jump mate...but if the lethargy is due to them, I doubt ill be using them again. personally I dislike Dbol as much as I do the anapolon lol. prob opt for winny next time...see what like


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Rehab day.... Chest, Shoulders, Tris
> 
> RC stretches
> 
> Dips
> 
> DB Flyes (no shoulder clicking this week)
> 
> DB Shoulder Press
> 
> Skullcrushers
> 
> Top of the Head Press
> 
> CG Bench Press
> 
> Tricep pushdowns
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> Lat Raises (pulleys)
> 
> Ran out of time!
> 
> Chest is still a big problem. Couldn't bench 40kg, right shoulder just doesn't want to know. Going to try and work out which part of shoulder is affected and see if there are any exercises for that, apart from RC stretches. :cursing:
> 
> The good news is that I'm slowly going heavier again on shoulders so they should improve over the coming months.
> 
> HIIT cardio tomorrow Thurs Grrr
> 
> Legs day Fri. May do some Calves for the first time since 1998 , if not completely fcuked by my squatting. Haha


I've fuked my right shoulder too mate...from chest & back day, fek knows what I've done! only when I raise my arm in front :confused1: legs are fuked with pip too so fuk knows what im gonna train tonight :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

as I said^ im suffering with some EXTREME PIP in my right quad....knew it was a bad 1 when I jabbed it yesterday morning tbh. by last night I had a fever & have lost all appetite today!..just feel generally run down etc, get this with REALLY bad PIPs.

im also suffering from a bit of shoulder pain from Mondays sesh. so looking like a big arm sesh tonight...then shoulders & legs on Friday :no: not ideal but at least it get sumin done! will prob just do seated DB press/side raises/face pulls for shoulders & squats/quad extension/hams...will be a beast


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> I've fuked my right shoulder too mate...from chest & back day, fek knows what I've done! only when I raise my arm in front :confused1: legs are fuked with pip too so fuk knows what im gonna train tonight :lol:


I think thats three of us with crocked shoulders. :cursing:

I can do that move, are you not using the rear delts on that????? As long as your pressing is ok, at least you can keep on benching.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Bloody flu Jus got 3 days ago, so Monday after 12 hours work plus very annoying flu I went to train arms

german volume

cable curls 25-30 kg 10reps x 10 sets

supersets with

rope triceps pull down 20kg 10 reps x 10 sets

with a minute rest between supersets

after that I did one arm triceps cable pull down 10-12 kg 10-12 reps x 4 sets

reverse standing spider curls 20kg x 12 reps x 4 sets

than kneel down arms curls dumbbell 12-14kg x 15-10 reps x 3 sets

then i was doing some peacher curls but I needed to vomit and I was really dizzy (fuc***g fuc***g flu)

so I stopped, yesterday my flu just got worst with high fever and I had another lovely 12 hours shift, after that I went home and slept for 11 hours straight.

My nutrition was crap I barely been able to reach maintainance levels, probably lost 1kg and very annoyed&#8230;

Anyway today I had a huge meal, feel a bit better (hopefully the flu it's already dying off) no fever, nose almost unblocked

Off from work today, in the evening I want to do a proper chest session. Flu or not flu I don't care.

And until the evening I will keep pushing food in my mouth.


----------



## Leeds89

I've got a bad shoulder too, dislocated when I was younger. Found doing a couple of sets of light rotator cuff work before lifting heavy helps wonders, was genuinely shocked how much it helped.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> my strength has taken a jump mate...but if the lethargy is due to them, I doubt ill be using them again. personally I dislike Dbol as much as I do the anapolon lol. prob opt for winny next time...see what like


I do actually have some winny on the way  It was between that and var, couldn't decide so thought I'd try the oldschool.


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> I think thats three of us with crocked shoulders. :cursing:
> 
> I can do that move, are you not using the rear delts on that????? As long as your pressing is ok, at least you can keep on benching.


the pains toward the front..in about the joint somewhere, sharp shooting pain. pressing movement feels alright. its only really if im holding something I get it


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> I do actually have some winny on the way  It was between that and var, couldn't decide so thought I'd try the oldschool.


I've only ever used Dbol & anapolon now.... will prob opt for winny for my cut. I do fancy Tbol & var too tho.....fuk knows.

next blast is gonna be testP/mastP/EQ


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> the pains toward the front..in about the joint somewhere, sharp shooting pain. pressing movement feels alright. its only really if im holding something I get it


Dunno mate. Trying to work out which exercise you did it on!


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno mate. Trying to work out which exercise you did it on!


flat DBs, cable crossovers, flat smith is the only pressing movements I done


----------



## bigmitch69

onthebuild said:


> Lets see some progress pics then! I am of course talking about the tash


I'll shave the stubble and post some up mate.


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> flat DBs, cable crossovers, flat smith is the only pressing movements I done


Probably the Smith. I'm wary of that bastard:cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Why is the shoulder such a **** of a joint, that's both of mine done over the years, least year I ****ed my left shoulder at work, was a rainy day and I went to pedal off, and my foot slipped, slamming into the floor, still had hold of the handle bars and my shoulder took the impact

My current right shoulder injury is the same one that I got in the gym years ago, think I had to take a few months out to let it heal, hope it's not the same scenario this time round,

That would be so ****


----------



## bigmitch69

bigmitch69 said:


> I'll shave the stubble and post some up mate.




And when im asked for a quote, my 'hmmmmmmm i dunno, its not going to be cheap'


----------



## onthebuild

C+P from journo

Biceps and back done! Working sets were

DB Hammer curls 25kg

EZbar curls 35kg

Strict DB Concentration curls 7.5kg

First time trying deadlift, went up to 140kg, felt light tbh but didn't wanna go heavier until practiced form.

Bent over row 120kg

Cable row 90kg


----------



## Goodfella

Got 140kg x 5 on decline bench tonight, weights rocketing up atm


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Today did chest after that bad "man flu" I had and it was alright I enjoyed it!

bench press

warm up: 2 sets on 50kg x 12 reps

(here it's funny, a very skinny guy came across and asked me how many sets I got left and I told him I just started but if he wanted he could jump in as all 4 benches were taken, and he reply to me with a very proud attitude no thanks I go heavier than that, so I say me too mate I am just warming up now, but he declines so I go on with my training&#8230;I will se him go "heavier" next to me in a minute)

so i do 70kg x 10 reps

75 x 8

80 x 6

(here I see the skinny guy the one who "goes heavier" and he was struggling on 60kg he did 3 reps on a awful form, then he dropped the weight to 40kg and he manage to do 8 reps, I didn't say anything but inside me I thought, nice try bro lol)

anyway I end up doing 85kg x 3 x 2 sets

then

Cable seated chest fly

4 sets x 10 reps at 40-50kg

incline bench press

2 warm up sets at 40kg x 10-12 reps

60kg x 8 reps

70kg x 6 reps x 3 sets

rings chin ups (bodyweight 89kg)

1set of 6 reps

then 5 reps

then 4 reps x 2

(I normally do much better in a bar, but I like the element of instability of the rings, more challenging)

So far not so bad after all my crappy days without proper food and proper training


----------



## reza85

Goodfella said:


> Got 140kg x 5 on decline bench tonight, weights rocketing up atm


How many days u training at the moment mate ?

Can't wait to bulk con reckons I'm around 10% mark so hopefully anothere few weeks of diet !


----------



## Goodfella

reza85 said:


> How many days u training at the moment mate ?
> 
> Can't wait to bulk con reckons I'm around 10% mark so hopefully anothere few weeks of diet !


Think it averages like 5 days a week maybe. I just follow it by the day on my program.

Loving putting size on mate, forgetting dieting with Xmas coming lol.

How you finding working with con? It's early days but I've got a feeling I won't be regretting signing up with him as I'm loving the results/diet/training, I'm looking my best ever ATM.


----------



## reza85

Goodfella said:


> Think it averages like 5 days a week maybe. I just follow it by the day on my program.
> 
> Loving putting size on mate, forgetting dieting with Xmas coming lol.
> 
> How you finding working with con? It's early days but I've got a feeling I won't be regretting signing up with him as I'm loving the results/diet/training, I'm looking my best ever ATM.


Is going well mate just gone stick the diet out few more weeks and start bulking but its going really well at the moment.


----------



## bigbob33

Currently dying of man flu


----------



## Keeks

bigbob33 said:


> Currently dying of man flu


Must be a strong strain of man flu, think I've caught it too. :thumbdown:


----------



## bigbob33

Keeks said:


> Must be a strong strain of man flu, think I've caught it too. :thumbdown:


Feel strangely better knowing I'm not alone lol, get better soon


----------



## Keeks

bigbob33 said:


> Feel strangely better knowing I'm not alone lol, get better soon


Lol. Cheers, get well soon too.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Cancelled my alarm at 5:30am instead of snoozing it ffs... Missed my shoulder session so will have to either pair them with back tomorrow or get up on a Saturday :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

IronJohnDoe said:


> Today did chest after that bad "man flu" I had and it was alright I enjoyed it!
> 
> bench press
> 
> warm up: 2 sets on 50kg x 12 reps
> 
> (here it's funny, a very skinny guy came across and asked me how many sets I got left and I told him I just started but if he wanted he could jump in as all 4 benches were taken, and he reply to me with a very proud attitude no thanks I go heavier than that, so I say me too mate I am just warming up now, but he declines so I go on with my training&#8230;I will se him go "heavier" next to me in a minute)
> 
> so i do 70kg x 10 reps
> 
> 75 x 8
> 
> 80 x 6
> 
> (here I see the skinny guy the one who "goes heavier" and he was struggling on 60kg he did 3 reps on a awful form, then he dropped the weight to 40kg and he manage to do 8 reps, I didn't say anything but inside me I thought, nice try bro lol)
> 
> anyway I end up doing 85kg x 3 x 2 sets
> 
> then
> 
> Cable seated chest fly
> 
> 4 sets x 10 reps at 40-50kg
> 
> incline bench press
> 
> 2 warm up sets at 40kg x 10-12 reps
> 
> 60kg x 8 reps
> 
> 70kg x 6 reps x 3 sets
> 
> *rings chin ups* (bodyweight 89kg)
> 
> 1set of 6 reps
> 
> then 5 reps
> 
> then 4 reps x 2
> 
> (I normally do much better in a bar, but I like the element of instability of the rings, more challenging)
> 
> So far not so bad after all my crappy days without proper food and proper training


why the chins at the end of a chest day mate?

I hate it when folk turn down the choice to 'cycle in' with you on a bit of kit. got no problem bothering you while you're on it....but get all flustered when u offer them lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigbob33 said:


> Currently dying of man flu





Keeks said:


> Must be a strong strain of man flu, think I've caught it too. :thumbdown:


snap! everyones suffering with it, it seems


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, busy day for me at work as the boss is off...leaving me to hold down the fort!

still feeling sh!t...appetite is non existent (which is how I know im in a bad way....as it takes some serious shizzle to affect that :lol: )

had some major quad PIP...test flu...shoulder pains, but I did squeeze a wee sesh in last night!

quads/rear delts/biceps-

face pulls-

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x failure

quad extension-

65kg x 15

80kg x 15

80kg x 12

80kg x failure > 40kg x failure

80kg x failure > 40kg x failure

rear DB delt flys (face down on incline bench)-

10kg a side x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x failure

*very slow negs*

EZ curls-

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

35kg x failure

35kg x failure

machine preachers-

30kg x 25

30kg x 25

30kg x failure

*massive pumps*

quad extension...again lol-

65kg x failure

65kg x failure

65kg x failure

65kg x failure

*4-6second negs...killer!*

rope curls-

25kg x 20

35kg x 15

35kg x 15 > 20kg x failure

done.

as sh!t a sesh as it looks....I hobbled out there & rear delts/biceps also felt like they were gonna explode! massive pumps. & upto 103kg yesterday. bellys a bit bloated again & everyones noticing my belly lol. so fuk

already planning my cutting cycle :lol: & there will be ANOTHER comp for that no doubt....build upto the summer.

food today-

10am- lorne, bacon & cheese baguette. caramel slice

12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud

2.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud

4.30- 1/2 a large chicken, 1/2 tub coleslaw, 1/2 a tiger loaf

6.30- 1/2 a large chicken, 1/2 tub coleslaw, 1/2 a tiger loaf

9.30- dunno yet...got a pizza sitting there I might demolish...see how appetite holds out.

rest day today! gonna watch 'the life of pi' tonight....watched a bit of it & it was pretty fukin cool tbh, love sh!t like that


----------



## IronJohnDoe

JANIKvonD said:


> why the chins at the end of a chest day mate?
> 
> I hate it when folk turn down the choice to 'cycle in' with you on a bit of kit. got no problem bothering you while you're on it....but get all flustered when u offer them lol.


I normally don't do chins at the end, but as I know at beginning of every training I can do bodyweight exercise with no big problems, at the end of a workout it's tough and I wanted check my strength, maybe next time I would do Dips at the end as it make more sense.

About the guy I never had a "refusal" after kindly offering to share, the silly thing is after a while the bench next to me got free and he saw me going about 20kg heavier then him with proper form and reps and he could barely look at me after that lol

I am not a show off guy, specially because I am starting just now some "decent" lifts so no point to show and if I see a beginner killing himself with awful form every now and them I give them my 2 cents, but the cocky skinny guy made me laugh.


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> as sh!t a sesh as it looks....I hobbled out there & rear delts/biceps also felt like they were gonna explode! massive pumps. & upto 103kg yesterday. bellys a bit bloated again & everyones noticing my belly lol. so fuk
> 
> already planning my cutting cycle :lol: & there will be ANOTHER comp for that no doubt....build upto the summer.


Why not do the odd fasted HIIT cardio session a few days a week? That'll stop the belly getting too big.


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> snap! everyones suffering with it, it seems


I have actually managed to hold down and hold in a couple of meals today. Diet is on hold at the moment. I'm just eating whatever I fancy and whatever I think won't set off the sickness. I'm hoping I'll be ok for a leg session tomorrow but only if I'm 100%. I don't want to be squatting and the squits return ha ha.

Sounds like a few peeps on here have the man flu etc. I really hope I don't recover from sickness to then catch man flu. I may quarantine myself for a week to 10 days in a bid to stay healthy.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> snap! everyones suffering with it, it seems


Group snuggle?! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Group snuggle?! :thumb:


fuk yes


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> *Why not do the odd fasted HIIT cardio session a few days a week*? That'll stop the belly getting too big.


LMFAO!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers mate....cheered me rite up :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers mate....cheered me rite up :thumbup1:


Haha. I've just done mine. Can't wait for hash browns and cake! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Did a time under tension calf's n shoulders death today

Standing calf raise

Lat db raise

Rear db fly

Machine shoulder press

Shoulder is still ****ed, even using the machine did me no favours so took a trip to my sports injury clinic to see if they can sort me out

Won't let this cnut get the better of me!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gun day 

Biceps;

Giant set run through four times-

Reverse ez curl 10 reps

Machine preacher curl 6 reps

45degree incline curls 8-10 reps

Fat gripz bb curls to failure

Triceps;

Rope push downs 5 sets 10 reps 15 secs between sets only

Db overhead ext worked upto 45kg x 11

Rev grip push down 3 x 25-15

Single arm extension 2 sets 10

Really good workout, pumped to hell 



Just above 18.5 inches with no pump ATM, always need bigger!!


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Gun day
> 
> Biceps;
> 
> Giant set run through four times-
> 
> Reverse ez curl 10 reps
> 
> Machine preacher curl 6 reps
> 
> 45degree incline curls 8-10 reps
> 
> Fat gripz bb curls to failure
> 
> Triceps;
> 
> Rope push downs 5 sets 10 reps 15 secs between sets only
> 
> Db overhead ext worked upto 45kg x 11
> 
> Rev grip push down 3 x 25-15
> 
> Single arm extension 2 sets 10
> 
> Really good workout, pumped to hell
> 
> View attachment 140742
> 
> 
> Just above 18.5 inches with no pump ATM, always need bigger!!


Awsome stuff mate,looking huge on it too....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Casual 1.1kg of chicken


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Casual 1.1kg of chicken


Sounds like you've got breakfast sorted you fat cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Sounds like you've got breakfast sorted you fat cvnt


1.1kg..cooked weight  appetite is coming back RAPID..since stopping the anapolon


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> 1.1kg..cooked weight  appetite is coming back RAPID..since stopping the anapolon


Bet the bakers and sarnie vans around your gaff are breathing a sigh of relief :lol:

They were considering closing for good!


----------



## Keeks

Guys, you'll be proud of me.....10.30am meal, steak and ale pie with a banana protein shake! And dime bar cake this afternoon, and Jan, level 173!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Bet the bakers and sarnie vans around your gaff are breathing a sigh of relief :lol:
> 
> They were considering closing for good!


 :lol: see the cvnts rubbing there palms when I walk in.



Keeks said:


> Guys, you'll be proud of me.....10.30am meal, steak and ale pie with a banana protein shake! And dime bar cake this afternoon, and Jan, level 173!


superb keeks. altho I've a funny feeling you've done about 14 cardio sessions today to compensate :nono: embrace the chub

im still stuck!!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: see the cvnts rubbing there palms when I walk in.
> 
> superb keeks. altho I've a funny feeling you've done about 14 cardio sessions today to compensate :nono: embrace the chub
> 
> im still stuck!!


 :lol: Just one session tonight!  No like chub!


----------



## sxbarnes

Leg day.

High rep squats.....

90kgx24

100kgx22

110kgx18

Quite happy with this. New higher weights. Reckon with another warm up I'd have got more at 90kg. Hopefully hit 30x90 in two weeks. Considering on conventional squatting I only did 120x6, think I'll smash that easy soon.

Legs are definitely growing will have to dust off that old tape measure to prove my eyes aren't deceiving me.

Strangely bloody knackered after that. :thumb:

Managed sumo deadlifts this week just 3x60kg. Could have gone heavier but my lower back injury was coming back to haunt again.

Again leg press 3x30x150, just light stuff.

Did calf machine for the first time since 1998. Hopefully this will whittle down the bloat, fat, blood clots, varicose veins, water and spots in my calves. My calves seem to want to move on their own, usually when asleep. When they move too far there is immense pain and they have to be massaged back into position.

Hence I'm taking it easy.

Overall very happy with this, definitely getting more stamina:beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Leg day.
> 
> High rep squats.....
> 
> 90kgx24
> 
> 100kgx22
> 
> 110kgx18
> 
> Quite happy with this. New higher weights. Reckon with another warm up I'd have got more at 90kg. Hopefully hit 30x90 in two weeks. Considering on conventional squatting I only did 120x6, think I'll smash that easy soon.
> 
> Legs are definitely growing will have to dust off that old tape measure to prove my eyes aren't deceiving me.
> 
> Strangely bloody knackered after that. :thumb:
> 
> Managed sumo deadlifts this week just 3x60kg. Could have gone heavier but my lower back injury was coming back to haunt again.
> 
> Again leg press 3x30x150, just light stuff.
> 
> Did calf machine for the first time since 1998. Hopefully this will whittle down the bloat, fat, blood clots, varicose veins, water and spots in my calves. My calves seem to want to move on their own, usually when asleep. When they move too far there is immense pain and they have to be massaged back into position.
> 
> Hence I'm taking it easy.
> 
> Overall very happy with this, definitely getting more stamina:beer:


kin'el mate...that's some squatting lol. why the massive sets? u must have a 1rm of about 180kg...might be better pushing at the heavy end of the scale then dropping to the pump set stuff..... maybe not tho...my legs are p!sh lol


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> kin'el mate...that's some squatting lol. why the massive sets? u must have a 1rm of about 180kg...might be better pushing at the heavy end of the scale then dropping to the pump set stuff..... maybe not tho...my legs are p!sh lol


 @Bad Alan started doing em about a month back, so that's as good a reason as any.

As I said conventionally I only got up to 120x6 a month back, now that looks easy to beat.

Think it adds stamina to your system and completely wipes you out. :thumb:

Five years or so back before the injuries managed 180x4, so there's a bit if muscle memory, but will be interesting to see how far I can progress using this technique


----------



## onthebuild

Just done shoulders and traps. New pb on shrugs, 170kg x 7 

Can't wait to get 200kg! Even if it's just one rep!

Then finished them off with 42kg do shrugs. Pumped to fvck!

Before that I'd done DB press and then seated barbell press. Only used 17.5kg per side on bb as never done them before. Behind the neck with tut style. Great pump!


----------



## sxbarnes

Good numbers there @onthebuild :thumb:

Gotta start sorting out my traps


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

evening gang

this afternoon was heavy biceps and quads

standing bb curl

squats

leg exten

hack squats

then this eve i went to the sports injury clinic to see about my shoulder, the guy pulled me about a bit, prodded and poked, cracked my neck as well which was a bit weird lol

have a bit of tightness in my neck and shoulder, and possibly may have just moved a couple of my top ribs out of place doing the behind neck press, but dosnt think too much damage has been done, strained ligaments etc

so that has lifted my spirits about it  probabaly gonan avoid anything that puts any compression on my shoulder for a little while, but have a follow up app on tuesday so will know where to go from there

there is hope yet


----------



## sxbarnes

danMUNDY said:


> evening gang
> 
> this afternoon was heavy biceps and quads
> 
> standing bb curl
> 
> squats
> 
> leg exten
> 
> hack squats
> 
> then this eve i went to the sports injury clinic to see about my shoulder, the guy pulled me about a bit, prodded and poked, cracked my neck as well which was a bit weird lol
> 
> have a bit of tightness in my neck and shoulder, and possibly may have just moved a couple of my top ribs out of place doing the behind neck press, but dosnt think too much damage has been done, strained ligaments etc
> 
> so that has lifted my spirits about it  probabaly gonan avoid anything that puts any compression on my shoulder for a little while, but have a follow up app on tuesday so will know where to go from there
> 
> there is hope yet


That sounds great mate. Perhaps I ought to pop down Camden sauna again.


----------



## Goodfella

PB tonight on Deadlifts

220kg x 4

240kg x 1

Fcuking get in


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Good evening fellas

Today was not a good day at all..

Firstly I find out my lovely man flu which made hard to eat, made lose 1,5 kg&#8230; That's a week and a half of eating like a horse for me&#8230;

Then I did shoulders and back but probably due to the flu the lack of motivation and my bad nutrition of this days I didn't even been able to come close to my reps max..

by the way&#8230;

Lateral raise

Plate raise

Military Press (free weights)

barbell upright row (free weights)

barbell shrugs (smith machine)


----------



## Ben_Dover

Back & biceps from this morning

Seated row

Wide pulldowns

DB row

Deads (175x1 PB)

Seated curls SS with EZ curls

Lunch (2 home made cheese and mushroom burgers)










Tonight will be a boozy one watching the boxing :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

Rest day today for me, just working and eating. Then watching some twilight-esque film I downloaded last night (City of bones or some crap).

Expect it to be pish but it's new so I'll give it a go!


----------



## reza85

Goodfella said:


> PB tonight on Deadlifts
> 
> 220kg x 4
> 
> 240kg x 1
> 
> Fcuking get in


Very nice I need to get so much stronger feel like a little girl lately lol


----------



## Goodfella

reza85 said:


> Very nice I need to get so much stronger feel like a little girl lately lol


Weights are feeling like air at the moment mate.

Feels good


----------



## bigmitch69

I'm completely over my sickness and sh1t5 thank fcuk! I don't want to weigh myself as I'll be disappointed with any weight I've lost however I'm starting cycle Monday so I need to know a before weight to see any progress.

Fat roast tomorrow and other lovely treats and then I'll prep my food for Monday. I'm taking this week off work to concentrate on getting back into the routine of eating etc. So I shall mainly be prepping and eating food, training, walking my dog, tidying the house, growing my tash, napping, sorting paperwork for tax return, probably a few sun beds and the most important thing.......trawling the internet for some holidays. It's been a while. I need to book some


----------



## bigmitch69

And if you guys have a spare min for a laugh please check out the video in the link below. Was filmed locally (to me) by friends and friends of friends. Thank you kindly........oh and feel free to donate a quid it's for a good cause :innocent: :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/247793-movember-wrecking-ball-parody.html#post4660700


----------



## bigbob33

My man flu is abating slightly so off to the gym this morning


----------



## bigbob33

Boshed out a nice chest session today, new gym that's a converted church! Cool people, nice equipment and really enjoyable


----------



## Wasp

Funny everyone is getting sick.

I've only recovered from a real long sickness.. Had both my glands swelling behind my ears and sh!t .. Made me feel flat as fcuk


----------



## Leeds89

Fvcking LOVE having flu. Not p1ssing me off in the fvcking slightest


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon chaps!! good w.e by all I hope! mine was OK...did some house gutting, getting ready to put the decorations up!

food been sh!t....trained shoulders & triceps on Friday-

seated DB press-

15kg each hand x 15

25kg x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 7 (PB)

into.

20kg x failure

into..

10kg x failure

DB side laterals-

15kg each hand x 12 (strict)

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

tri rope pushdowns-

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x failure

behind neck press (smith)-

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

dropset

70kg x 7

40kg x failure

decline DB skulls-

17.5kg each hand x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

superset with

front plate raises (20kg)

x 10

x 10

x failure

reverse grip tri pushdowns- (single arm)

3sets x failure

done. fuked. chest & back tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon pussies sounds like a dose of adex and more test needed in here :lol:

When are first set of update pics due in?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon pussies sounds like a dose of adex and more test needed in here :lol:
> 
> When are first set of update pics due in?


fuks adex? :lol:

im at the point I HATE jabbing lol....PIPs are fuking me rite up!!

chest & back tonight!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fuks adex? :lol:
> 
> im at the point I HATE jabbing lol....PIPs are fuking me rite up!!
> 
> chest & back tonight!!


What gear you running mate? Should be good at pinning by now amount of oil you've pumped in lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> What gear you running mate? Should be good at pinning by now amount of oil you've pumped in lol


im good at pinning....but the homebrew test leaves my in agony lol.

atm..

750mg test (2.5ml)

750mg deca (2.5ml)

only pinned 4ml of the NPP...so might throw that back in tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> im good at pinning....but the homebrew test leaves my in agony lol.
> 
> atm..
> 
> 750mg test (2.5ml)
> 
> 750mg deca (2.5ml)
> 
> only pinned 4ml of the NPP...so might throw that back in tonight


lol - risk you take with homebrew I suppose although any of the ugl's can give you pip tbf.


----------



## JANIKvonD

sooo...food so far was done in true Jan fashion

-2 large link rolls (4 large steak sausages on each)

-500g chicken & 2 large jacket spuds

-500g chicken & 2 large jacket spuds

....yep...1/2kg of chicken per sitting . BOOM


----------



## bigbob33

Half tidy back session today, deads, chins, pull downs and rows...job done food shopping time now


----------



## massmuscle

Aright ladies,

Haven't checked in for a while, to busy getting fukin massive!!

Hope the bulks are going well and everyone is clear of injuries ect..

What's score with all the bans? couldn't be hooped trawling the threads to find out the craic?

All the bulk competitors survived the cull?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

double calves injury not gym related, off training for a week&#8230;.


----------



## JANIKvonD

2nd week training back & chest together....Fukin nails like, near spewed half a dozen times.

Very Wide hammer grip pulldowns-

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

Dropset..

75kg x failure

65kg x failure

55kg x failure

Machine press-

Stack (says 130kg) x 20

Stack x 15

Stack x 12

DB rows-

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Decline bb-

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10 > 60kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x failure

35kf x failure

35kg x failure > 15kg x failure

cable flys-

3sets x failure.

Very slow negative and a big squeeze at the end

Done. Chest & back pumped to fuk! Really looking full now, gears kicking in


----------



## small for now

I should really post more in here...


----------



## Ben_Dover

Chest & Triceps from this morning

DB press

10x15, 8x32, 6x32, 5x32 (bit heavy but some cvnt was hogging the 30's)

Hammer strength press (TUT)

5,4,3,2,1 x 20 (each arm) x3

Dips (strict slow negatives)

10,8,8

Pec deck

10x70 (x3)

V bar pushdown SS dips

10x65 / 10 (x3)

Skulls SS CG bench (EZ bar)

10x30 / 10x30 (x3)


----------



## bigbob33

Weirdly looking forward to my leg session tonight..


----------



## Ben_Dover

bigbob33 said:


> Weirdly looking forward to my leg session tonight..


I always look forward to legs, its back day I fcuking hate for some reason...


----------



## onthebuild

Ben_Dover said:


> I always look forward to legs, its back day I fcuking hate for some reason...


I love back day! My favourite day!


----------



## Ben_Dover

onthebuild said:


> I love back day! My favourite day!


Just don't seem to get that connection of breaking down the muscle (only with deads)


----------



## Ben_Dover

4 more days of looking like a sex offender...










:lol:


----------



## Goodfella

More PB's for me boys 

Flat Bench

120kg x 8

130kg x 5

140kg x 2

Reckon if I'd have saved some in tank from previous sets 140kg x 4/5 should be doable

T Bar Row 95kg x 12 (solid form not body swinging  )


----------



## reza85

Goodfella said:


> More PB's for me boys
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 130kg x 5
> 
> 140kg x 2
> 
> Reckon if I'd have saved some in tank from previous sets 140kg x 4/5 should be doable
> 
> T Bar Row 95kg x 12 (solid form not body swinging  )


Very nice lifts mate, do you use a spotter ?


----------



## Goodfella

reza85 said:


> Very nice lifts mate, do you use a spotter ?


Cheers bud, I have someone watching but I reiterate about a hundred times before do not touch the bar unless it starts going back down towards my chest, ****s me off something different people touching the bar and stealing my gainzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## reza85

Goodfella said:


> Cheers bud, I have someone watching but I reiterate about a hundred times before do not touch the bar unless it starts going back down towards my chest, ****s me off something different people touching the bar and stealing my gainzzzzzz :lol:


Lol I'm the same


----------



## sxbarnes

Ben_Dover said:


> 4 more days of looking like a sex offender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 Thats the guy from Bo Selecta! ain't it! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Goodfella said:


> Cheers bud, I have someone watching but I reiterate about a hundred times before do not touch the bar unless it starts going back down towards my chest, ****s me off something different people touching the bar and stealing my gainzzzzzz :lol:


Likewise, well when I could do chest. Weights going up nice mate, think Con is doing the biz for ya! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> delete this post please buddy


Done mate (think deleted posts can be seen though?)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Managed to get to the gym for a tut hams and back session,

Laying leg curl

Lat pull Down

Low seated row

Partial deads

Gonna be having a couple of sports massages to help with the shoulder, but gonna be dropping any overhead/bench pressing till it's sorted...plus made the decision to get some peps to help it along

On a plus note,actually back into my normal eating routine, and am starting to gain back some of the weight I shat out in Egypt, so there is hope for me yet :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69

Monday diet sweet. Gym awesome.

Bench

Flat fly

Incline DB

Skulls

Push downs

Tuesday diet was hard felt sick again. Training awesome.

Standing leg curl

BOR

Lat pull downs

Rack pulls

Wednesday feel like man flu creeping in. Just got over sickness and sh1t5 and now feel flu [email protected] Not pleased but these things happen. Booked holiday to Egypt (tip- book seperately and save a fortune!) for mid March for my 35th and booked Magaluf for mid June. Miss the sun! Spent today catching up with some friends and chilling. Shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## bigmitch69

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/results/2003/2003%20SW%20may.pdf

fftopic: i know but an article from 10 years ago when I powerlifted in the BDFPA. Someone emailed me the link and thought I'd share. I remember that day. Fluffed 110kg. Should have done it easy. Went straight on the p155 afterwards I was so grumpy.

I'm Ben Mitchelmore


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/results/2003/2003%20SW%20may.pdf
> 
> fftopic: i know but an article from 10 years ago when I powerlifted in the BDFPA. Someone emailed me the link and thought I'd share. I remember that day. Fluffed 110kg. Should have done it easy. Went straight on the p155 afterwards I was so grumpy.
> 
> I'm Ben Mitchelmore


100kg squat/ 62.5kg bench/deadlift N/A?

lol what were ya 14yo?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Back from the injury after 6 days of absolute no training, can't wait to train in a couple of hour, will do chest and hopefully I didn't lost too much strength.

Also I am afraid to touch the scale as I am sure I lost some weight, but we will see.


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning all  not long till chrimbo now eh!! I've to paint my fekin living room before my mrs will let me put up the decorations lol....so paint on Saturday....decorations up on sunday  get some nice smelly candles on the go....cant wait.

training had been solid....& so has food weirdly. I find myself that full....that eating sh!t is out the question, even if I wanted too lol. I do still eat some dirty sh!t...but not as much 

pinned 750mg test/ 750mg deca last night...no PIP today for a change which is brawww.

also officially at my BBing gym full time.....so no more fuking about....growing time baby!!

legs & bit of bicep last night-

quad extension- (plate loaded sh!tty wee thing)

20kg (1 plate) x 15

1plate x 15

2plates x 12

3plates x 10

incline leg press thing (plate loaded)-

50kg (not including platform weight) x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 10

200kg x 10

250kg x 10

270kg x 8

fuked!

superset with DB curls

15kg (each hand) x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

seated calf raises (plate loaded)-

1plate (20kg) x 20

2plate x 15

3plates x 10

3plates x failure

seated preachers (funny shaped bar)

? x 20odd

?x 20odd

didn't look at the weight...the bicep boys just finished with it so I just used what they had made up.

hack squat- (proper ATG)

1set x failure (dunno weight...mate was using it...I just jamp on lol)

quad extension (again)-

3 sets x failure @ 60kg

DB hammer curls-

30kg (each hand) x failure

25kg x failure

20kg x failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

2.5kg x ?...couldn't fail :lol:

food today-

8am- 120g oats & berrys. 500ml milk

10am- large link/bacon/cheese baguette & caramel slice.

12pm- 350g chicken, 1 large jacket spud

2.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice

4.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice

7.30-huge fish supper, couple smoke sausages (battered)

early night of ham shanking...as the mrs is working night shift  

have a good ane


----------



## bigmitch69

Bench and although I would like to say I was 14 I was 24. Drug free and 3 years training. I'm first to admit I'm no where close to some of the guys at the meets. Remember some teenagers pulling and pressing awesome numbers.

One massive guy I remember, huge (huge to me at the time) sitting in the corner headphones. Stayed there the whole comp apart from when he lifted. I didn't hear him say a word. I thought he was a moody, in the zone serious powerlifter and though he was 30+. Turns out he was 15, very shy and he's mate didn't show up so he didn't know anyone so he just by himself.

I might Andy (used to be president or something of BDFPA) if he remembers him as he was a monster!

Edit. The 62.9 is a score. A formula (don't know it) that includes body weight, the weight you lifted and poss your age. Incase 2 guys both lift 200 they can work out a definite winner.

I only entered the single lift bench.


----------



## JANIKvonD

IronJohnDoe said:


> Back from the injury after 6 days of absolute no training, can't wait to train in a couple of hour, will do chest and hopefully I didn't lost too much strength.
> 
> Also I am afraid to touch the scale as I am sure I lost some weight, but we will see.


shoulder mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> Bench and although I would like to say I was 14 I was 24. Drug free and 3 years training. I'm first to admit I'm no where close to some of the guys at the meets. Remember some teenagers pulling and pressing awesome numbers.
> 
> One massive guy I remember, huge (huge to me at the time) sitting in the corner headphones. Stayed there the whole comp apart from when he lifted. I didn't hear him say a word. I thought he was a moody, in the zone serious powerlifter and though he was 30+. Turns out he was 15, very shy and he's mate didn't show up so he didn't know anyone so he just by himself.
> 
> I might Andy (used to be president or something of BDFPA) if he remembers him as he was a monster!


was joking mate  I don't believe half the cvnts lifts on here tbh.....but you're extremely honest.

my new gym hosts strongman comps....ill be getting involved


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> was joking mate  I don't believe half the cvnts lifts on here tbh.....but you're extremely honest.
> 
> my new gym hosts strongman comps....ill be getting involved


I knew you were messing mate. I know Im no BB, strongman or powerlifter (although if I've competed does it mean I am?  ) I lift for fun now and to see what I can do. I'll follow and encourage others but I'm only in real competition with myself. And also think there's point fibbing about your lifts as you may get called out and if can't prove you'll look a plonker.

Just benched 260kg but bl00dy battery died on phone didn't it! Just my luck. Would do it again but I got to go pick up my new Audi :tongue: ha ha


----------



## IronJohnDoe

JANIKvonD said:


> shoulder mate?


No, calves.

One calve very bad (at work a barrel of beer fell off my leg but didn't catch me fully thankfully) then I been walking on the other leg and by compensating I made the other side inflammation so both calves.

I been home not walking for almost 3 days but thanks to my stubbornness of not calling sick I worked a few days injured and I made it worst before to have off days.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> I knew you were messing mate. I know Im no BB, strongman or powerlifter (although if I've competed does it mean I am?  ) I lift for fun now and to see what I can do. I'll follow and encourage others but I'm only in real competition with myself. And also think there's point fibbing about your lifts as you may get called out and if can't prove you'll look a plonker.
> 
> Just benched 260kg but bl00dy battery died on phone didn't it! Just my luck. Would do it again but I got to go pick up my new Audi :tongue: ha ha


haha exactly mate....im very open & honest too. ive posted pics of myself in the worst of states.....just so I (& others)can see how far I've came.....if I ever get anywhere :lol: if you blag you're lifts...diet...size etc, where's the room to excel & progress?...can only blag so long until ppl start calling bullsh!t.


----------



## JANIKvonD

IronJohnDoe said:


> No, calves.
> 
> One calve very bad (at work a barrel of beer fell off my leg but didn't catch me fully thankfully) then I been walking on the other leg and by compensating I made the other side inflammation so both calves.
> 
> I been home not walking for almost 3 days but thanks to my stubbornness of not calling sick I worked a few days injured and I made it worst before to have off days.


should be OK then mate...upper will be easy enough to train. just need to isolate quads.....hams might sting on calfs


----------



## bigmitch69

JANIKvonD said:


> haha exactly mate....im very open & honest too. ive posted pics of myself in the worst of states.....just so I (& others)can see how far I've came.....if I ever get anywhere :lol: if you blag you're lifts...diet...size etc, where's the room to excel & progress?...can only blag so long until ppl start calling bullsh!t.


Totally agree mate. I might exaggerate a story to make it more exciting or white lie to make someone feel good about themselves, you know 'normal' human behaviour  but I'm honest about everything if asked (unless I don't want to/ can't talk about it but then I would say that's private instead of telling a lie). No point fibbing incase you're called out.

I might dig out an old picture of when I was 21 when I started training. I've added 50% to my body weight and not all fat ha ha!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigmitch69 said:


> Totally agree mate. I might exaggerate a story to make it more exciting or white lie to make someone feel good about themselves, you know 'normal' human behaviour  but I'm honest about everything if asked (unless I don't want to/ can't talk about it but then I would say that's private instead of telling a lie). No point fibbing incase you're called out.
> 
> I might dig out an old picture of when I was 21 when I started training. I've added 50% to my body weight and not all fat ha ha!


haha get it up mate. everyone knows how fat I am.....I have no doubts they believe my eats lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers. good weekend by all I hope! I spent my Saturday night painting my livingroom.....& spent sunday putting up chrimbo decorations & shopping. went out for tea etc....usual family day lol.

swerved training on Friday....wasn't well at all. been up all night with a bad cough too so I doubt ill be breaking any record this week either. ill do CHEST/DELTS/TRICEPS tonight...to make up for Friday, & pair rear delts with back on wed....legs on Friday. not enjoying chest & back together tbh.....so im gonna change to a split that drian yates used to do

Day 1 - Shoulders & Tri's & Abs

Day 2 - Back

Day 3 - Off...

Day 4 - Chest & Bi's & Abs

Day 5 - Off

Day 6 - Quads & Hams & Calves

Day 7 - Off

Biceps

Incline dumbbell curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

EZ-curl barbell curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

Nautilus curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

Triceps

Triceps pushdown

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Lying EZ-curl barbell extensions

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Back & Read Delt

Hammer Strength pulldowns

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Barbell rows

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Hammer Strength one-arm rows

1×8-10

Cable rows (overhand grip)

1×8-10

Hammer Strength rear-delt machine

1×8-10

Bent-over dumbell raises

1×8-10

Hyperextensions

1×10-12

Deadlifts

1×8 warmup

1×8

Chest

Incline barbell press

1×12 warmup set

1×8 warmup set

1×8

Hammer Strength seated bench presses

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8

Incline dumbbell flyes

1×10 warmup set

1×8

Cable crossovers

1×10-12

Shoulders

Smith machine presses

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

Seated laterals

1×12 warmup set

1×8-10

One-arm cable laterals

1×20 warmup set

1×8-10

Dumbbell Shrugs

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Legs

Leg extensions

1×15 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Leg presses

1×12 warmup set

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Hack squats

1×12 warmup set

1×10-12

Lying leg curls

1×10-12 warmup set

1×10-12

Stiff-legged deadlifts

1×8-10

Single-leg curls

1×8-10

Standing calf raises

1×10-12 warmup set

1×10-12

Seated calf raises

1×8-10

**will probably change a couple exercises & lose the 'warm up set' type jiberish**

foods not been great over the w.e...not enough tbh.

food ive got to get threw today-

750g steak

700g pork

big bag of rice

500ml double cream.

plenty cals there 

gym at 6pm tonight.....have a good ane


----------



## reza85

Has this thread died down abit ?


----------



## bigmitch69

reza85 said:


> Has this thread died down abit ?


I think everyone is still training hard etc but I know I haven't been posting a lot. Been busy elsewhere. I'll update later


----------



## reza85

bigmitch69 said:


> I think everyone is still training hard etc but I know I haven't been posting a lot. Been busy elsewhere. I'll update later


Get on it we need more pics and food porn lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe

yes I trained chest one day and back the other day but I was quite busy at work (december time, I run a massive bar, worse period ever of the year) plus sister and wife keep me busy with the Christmas shopping..

anyway, after the forced week off chest was like:

bench press:

warm up sets 60kg x 15 reps - 70kg x 12reps

working sets: 80kg x 8 reps x 2 sets

90kg x 5 reps

90kg x 3 reps

lying overhead chest dumbbell extension

warm up: 20kg dumbbell x 15 reps x 2 sets

then 24kg dumbbell x 12 reps x 2 sets

28 kg x 8 reps

30kg x 4 reps

fly cable chest.

10kg per side x 15 reps x 2 sets

12.5 per side x 10 reps x 3 sets

and that's it because I had to go work so I had really no time that day, but at least I trained a bit

ah, 86.5kg (lost 2.5 kg ARGH!) but at least body fat went down to 17% and my belly lost visibly size.

Was not in plan but whatever.

other day upper back

started with lats pull down

60kg x 10 reps x2 sets

70kg x 7

70 x 6

70 x 5

superset with vertical traction (now i normally never use machine but this was like a warm up self motivating as that day I was tired and un-motivated)

so i did 4 sets at 90-100kg x 8-10 reps

after that

pulling row (cable) 50kg x 15 reps

65kg x 10 reps x 4 sets

then row (plate machine)

started with very a wide grip 40kg x 15reps

then 50 x 15

60 x 12

70 x 10

then swapped for a close grip

80 x 10 x 2 sets

90 x 8

100 x 5

after that I did upright row (barbell free weights)

40 kg x 12

50 kg x 8 x 3 sets

and for last shrugs (smith machine not counting the bar on here)

80kg x 15 reps

90 x 12

100 x 8

110 x 7

120 x 5 x 2sets

Now I started pct and I took 2 days off as I feel really crap&#8230;

Prob I will train again tomorrow

See u soon fellas!


----------



## sxbarnes

Diddly Squat day....

28x 90kg

24x100kg

18x110kg

So two PBs on the 90 and 100. 30x90kg should happen next week. Then squatting 100,110 and 120kg

All downhill after. Surprise!

3x 60-70 Sumo Deadlifts

3x30x200kg Leg Press

3x30ishx30kg Calves raise machine

Loadsxsingle leg extenstion to failure

Bit of abs & obs and out.

Legs blowing up now. Suppose I better measure em. Nothing fantastic but good gains...

Left leg 24in, Right leg 25in haha:rolleyes:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

just did triceps today, and almost a bit of chest, tut style

machine press (still feeling it in my shoulder, so didn't go as heavy as i normally do

inc skull crushers, even these are starting to aggravate my shoulder on my heavy sets

straight bar pushdowns, again the heavy sets set it off

i just cant ****ing win...even when im not using my shoulder its holding me back

think i might take this month out, because not only is it affecting me physically, i fell like im heading for a mental breakdown because of it..had quite bi plans for next year and those are slowly deteriorating along with my shoulder

been 3 months now and its not getting any better, not getting worse but is showing no signs of imrovement..

i couldnt even inc press *10KG* dbs today...a few months ago i was pressing 40s and 50's on flat bench, thats how **** its got

**** sake


----------



## onthebuild

danMUNDY said:


> just did triceps today, and almost a bit of chest, tut style
> 
> machine press (still feeling it in my shoulder, so didn't go as heavy as i normally do
> 
> inc skull crushers, even these are starting to aggravate my shoulder on my heavy sets
> 
> straight bar pushdowns, again the heavy sets set it off
> 
> i just cant ****ing win...even when im not using my shoulder its holding me back
> 
> think i might take this month out, because not only is it affecting me physically, i fell like im heading for a mental breakdown because of it..had quite bi plans for next year and those are slowly deteriorating along with my shoulder
> 
> been 3 months now and its not getting any better, not getting worse but is showing no signs of imrovement..
> 
> i couldnt even inc press *10KG* dbs today...a few months ago i was pressing 40s and 50's on flat bench, thats how **** its got
> 
> **** sake


Any possibility peps/hgh may speed up recovery? I aren't knowledgeable on these drugs but have heard they aid recovery?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

onthebuild said:


> Any possibility peps/hgh may speed up recovery? I aren't knowledgeable on these drugs but have heard they aid recovery?


thats my thinking, take the month out but run some Thymosin Beta 4 (tb500) just try to get as much rehab on it, still train the body parts that i can that wont cause it too much trouble (although im fairly limited here, even with my arms pulled back at my sides at peak contraction during low cable rows it was hurting it,

then hopfully come the new year, i should be ready to go again, i think if i carry on now i will only make it worse


----------



## onthebuild

danMUNDY said:


> thats my thinking, take the month out but run some Thymosin Beta 4 (tb500) just try to get as much rehab on it, still train the body parts that i can that wont cause it too much trouble (although im fairly limited here, even with my arms pulled back at my sides at peak contraction during low cable rows it was hurting it,
> 
> then hopfully come the new year, i should be ready to go again, i think if i carry on now i will only make it worse


You'll probably do more damage mentally if you carry on like this mate.

Have a word with bear about it, see what he'd recommend? Think he's suffered through his fair share of injuries from what I remember


----------



## sxbarnes

Just noticed that Jan has been banned now. Dunno if temp or perm. I might keep logging sessions.... or not?


----------



## bigmitch69

sxbarnes said:


> Just noticed that Jan has been banned now. Dunno if temp or perm. I might keep logging sessions.... or not?


I dunno if I can ar5ed logging stuff on here anymore. It's got pretty boring and political over the last couple months.


----------



## sxbarnes

bigmitch69 said:


> I dunno if I can ar5ed logging stuff on here anymore. It's got pretty boring and political over the last couple months.


Yeah know what you mean mate...


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I was wondering why Jan got banned and if we should keep posting our logs in this thread, at the moment I am waiting to see if he come back!


----------



## sxbarnes

IronJohnDoe said:


> I was wondering why Jan got banned and if we should keep posting our logs in this thread, at the moment I am waiting to see if he come back!


Jan won't be back mate. If you know the other place post em there


----------



## IronJohnDoe

sxbarnes said:


> Jan won't be back mate. If you know the other place post em there


What a shame&#8230; So I guess it's pointless to answer in this thread, nevermind, i'll make my own journal one of this days..


----------



## 25434

sxbarnes said:


> Jan won't be back mate. If you know the other place post em there


He got banned? Oh lawwwd! What is the 'other place'? If u can't say can u wish him a happy new year for me if u post there too? He gave me some help with training and generally made me laff quite a lot last year and I wish him well. Cheers.


----------

